# [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.05 released]



## Cionara (30. Mai 2009)

*

Tutorial zum Performance verbessern (Updated 1.03):

*Hier klicken



Spoiler



Durch die Patches hat sich die Performance verbessert und ist im Menü besser erreichbar geworden, sodass ich hier gar icht mehr so viel schreiben brauche wie beim Release.

*Startparameter:
*
Ihr rechtsklickt auf die ArmA2-Verknüpfung und hängt dies an den Startparameter:

*-nosplash* (Keine Intros)
*-world=empty* (Keine Hintergrundlandschaft im Menü, schnelleres starten)
-cpucount=4 (Bei Dualcores -cpucount=2, Bei CoreI7 -cpucount=8 wenn HT an)

Beispiel: "C:\Program Files\Bohemia Interactive\ArmA 2\arma2.exe" -world=empty -nosplash -cpucount=4
*
Ingame Optionen:*

Bei den meisten Optionen hilft rumprobieren im Menü während ihr ingame seit.

Allgemein solltet ihr die Renderauflösung auf die gleichen Werte wie eure Spiele Auflösung setzen, wenn niedriger wird es verschwommen, 
wenn höher kostet es Performance und sieht kaum besser aus.

Ich empfehle Landschaftsdetails auf Niedrig, für ein paar Meter weniger Gras einiges mehr an Performance.

Objektdetails empfehle ich auf sehr niedrig zu stellen  das bringt gehörig Performance und sieht kaum schlechter aus.
Bei flackernden Objekten und aufpoppenden Gebäuden oder für dichteres Gras auf "niedrig" erhöhen.

Nachbearbeitungseffekte bringen wenn deaktiviert ordentlich Leistung, auf niedrig HDR und Motionblur, 
hoch und sehr hoch machen nur alles verschwommen und kosten Leistung.

Für den Rest einfach rumprobieren, wenn ihr mit FRAPS startet seht ihr wie sich eure FPS verändern.

*Arma-Mark:*
Mit dem Arma2-Mark bekommt ihr Vergleichswerte. Zu finden unter folgendem Link:

Arma2-Mark


Ich empfehle zum verbessern der Performance auch den Vegetation Tweak zu finden unter den Addons auf Seite 32.
*
Patch 1.03:*

ARMA2Patch_1_03_.zip - download now for free. File sharing. Software file sharing. Free file hosting. File upload. FileFactory.com

Changelog:


Spoiler



* New: Functions getPosATL and setPosATL to allow controlling position relative to terrain.
    * New: command line option -showScriptErrors introduced to show errors in scripts on-screen
    * New: Direct analogue throttle and brake for airplanes now available.
    * New: More flexible configuration of Flares in the config (brightness, size)
    * New: Mission name (with * indicated unsaved work) displayed in the mission editor
    * New: Keyboard shortcuts in the mission editor
    * Improved: better handling of gravitation for shots (esp. for grenades)
    * Improved: Building destruction
    * Improved: Better airplane HUD visibility both night and day
    * Optimization: Reduced frame stutter near map borders.
    * Hotfix: Players are forced to reconnect after MP Load on server.
    * Fixed: no particles effect when hit object with destructNo
    * Fixed: grenade could destroy a building just by impact
    * Fixed: grenades may explode only on the final impact
    * Fixed: when a grenade bounces on a ship deck, the proper particle effects is shown now
    * Fixed: missiles should pass through vegetation
    * Fixed: Player connected to loaded game was sometimes frozen.
    * Fixed: Game crashed when launched on a system with more then 8 CPUs/cores.
    * Fixed: Possible crash with laser designator active.
    * Fixed: Sometimes crew of a close vehicle was visible through the vehicle.
    * Fixed: Infinite looping of commands 'Stop' in radio.
    * Fixed: Leaning 'limits' do not work in TrackIR.
    * Fixed: Clients were often endlessly stuck in 'Receiving...' window after MP Load.
    * Fixed: Rainbow could be visible even with sun below horizon.
    * Fixed: 3D Editor - civilian and resistance units did not work correctly
    * Fixed: Sea surface was not rendered in NE area out of map.
    * Fixed: Terrain surface was sometimes using wrong parallax map.
    * Fixed: Grenade could sometimes destroy a building just by impact
    * Fixed: Radio messages sometimes echoed
    * Fixed: Team switch did not work when player died
    * Fixed: Reduced AI detecting slowly moving enemy vehicles by ear.
    * Fixed: Prevent killed AI units reporting who killed them.
    * Fixed: After respawn in MP, player's tasks, diary content and skills are transferred to the new entity
    * Fixed: Leaning 'limits' did not work with TrackIR
    * Fixed: MP client frozen in Receiving... screen sometimes
    * Fixed: Problems with saving and loading games in cooperative campaign

Missions
---------

 * Fixes and improvements in most of the campaign missions (Into the Storm, Harvest Red, Bitter Chill, Manhattan, Badlands, Dogs of War)
    * Improved: autosave logic to not save when it was not safe
    * Improved: Eye for an Eye in Scenarios

Modules
---------
    * Fixed: Warfare fast travel on clients was not using logistic values
    * Fixed: Warfare money sending
    * Fixed: Warfare HQ multiple reports
    * Fixed: First-Aid: Action module caused healing scripts to run twice
    * Fixed: Supply drop not ending (wrong vehicle class)
    * New: First-Aid modules work with respawn
    * New: First-Aid ability to stop healing
    * New: Added ability to add Support Requests that do not expire.
    * Improved: First-Aid modules more robust and faster
    * Improved: Better support for side Resistance in SOM / ACM.

Data
---------

    * Fixed: Invisible driver in UAZ (MG and GL)
    * Fixed: AI soldiers were able to hear extremely well
    * Fixed: various minor problems on buildings
    * Fixed: rocks destruction effect changed
    * Fixed: penetrability of some vegetation
    * Fixed: collision geometry of A_BuildingWIP
    * Fixed: react FSM core conversations
    * Fixed: cargo animations in LAV25
    * Fixed: indicators in Ka52 when using NVG
    * Fixed: cargo animations in BTR
    * Fixed: Warfare keypoint on Chernarus



*Massenfallschirmsprung 

*YouTube - ArmA2 -Air Cav

*Screenshots:*
Von mir Ingame aufgenommen bei 60 Fps 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft das Spiel erste Sahne, 40-60Fps bei 1920*1080 und sieht um einiges besser aus als ich erwartet hab.


Bei solchen Aussagen immer die Settings posten! Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spielbarkeit bzw. Bugs aus? Wenn das Game halbwegs läuft, hole ich es mir vielleicht für die Xbox 360 ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Woohoo (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Man muss schonmal ganz genau hinschauen beim CD Key, dieser ist mit einer sehr miesen Qualität aufgedruckt. Buchstabe war bei mir eine Zahl usw.


----------



## Cionara (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Oh das Problem hatte ich nicht da online gesaugt ^^ aber ja CD-Keys Verwechselei ist nervig.

Settings poste ich gleich weiß die net ausm Kopf 

Bis jetzt hatte ich in der ersten richtigen Mission einen Bug dass meine Teammates einfach nicht weiter wollten. Allerdings habe ich jetzt erst den Patch aufgespielt der das beheben soll, werde damit nochmal testen


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Ich habe mir vorhin mal diesen Videobericht zu ArmA 2 angeschaut, und muss ehrlich sagen, das ich schockiert bin.


----------



## Cionara (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Also mit Bugs hatte ich jetzt nach installieren des ersten Patches keine Probleme. Nur die Performance ist in der Kampagne auf 30-40 Fps gefallen je nach Situation.

In der ersten Mission z.B. wo man ein Dorf infiltrieren muss usw. hatte ich durchgehend 60fps. 
Jetzt muss ich auf der weitläufigen Insel rumfahren und nen Typen suchen da fallen die Fps auf 25-40. Liegt an der KI ich denke da kommt noch ein Patch.

Also mir macht das Spiel auf jeden Fall Spaß, die Trainingsmissionen liefen super flüssig und haben Spaß gemacht, die erste Mission war auch ganz cool.
Nur die Performance stört mich im Moment in der Kampagne.

Multiplayer ist ein bischen Laggy aber vom Spielerlebnis her top, schön mit paar Kollegen im Dreck liegen und sich näher ans Bmt robben das dann weggesprengt wird.


----------



## kays (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

hat Arma2 eigentlich eine Deutsche Sprachausgabe ? 
hast du noch ein paar Screens auf halde ????

gruß kays


----------



## Ahab (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

alter sieht dit geil aus....


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

@Cionara:

Würdest du das Spiel einem zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt (also mit Patch 1.01) schon empfehlen, oder lieber dazu raten noch 1-2 Patches abzuwarten?


----------



## Bang0o (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

ich mach dann mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Performance ist nicht ganz so gut, wird aber hoffentlich gepatcht / durch eine stärkere cpu verbessert

Letzteres Bild ist Max. Setting und läuft nur sehr ruckelig 

bei einigen Bildern erkennt man das fehlende Gras, welches einen ordentlichen Performanceschub gibt (wurde Serverseitig ausgestellt)

MfG


----------



## Cionara (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Hey schöne Screens, hätte auch bestimmt einige sehr sehr geile hab heute den ganzen Tag mit nem Clan zusammen gezockt.

Womit hast du die Screenshots gemacht ? Fraps will ich nicht benutzen der macht nur BMP-Datien dann muss ich die erstmal umwandeln 

Also ich bin auch jetzt schon ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Game, gerade was heute da so ging. Mit 20 Leuten organisiert Städte einnehmen hat schon was, erst im Laster hingekarrt später saßen wir dann alle im Flieger und sind über der Dropzone abgesprungen. Mich fasziniert so richtiges Teamplay, das war dann schon ne geile Sache wo wir da als ne 20er Reihe mit unseren Fallschirmen runtergesegelt sind.... wie im Fernsehen.

Nachts sind die Lichter der Helis, Flugzeuge, die Leuchtkugeln und brennende Fahrzeuge der Hammer. Kam mir vor wie Silvester  atemberauben. Ich hoffe ich krieg da mal ein paar schöne Screenshots von die nächsten Tage.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Bang0o (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

danke,
ich zock so mit diesen und jenem
meistens im ts, ist einfach praktischer
macht aufjedenfall spass das game, wenn man denn mal auf server kommt 

screenshots nehme ich mit fraps auf und wandel gelungene exemplare anschliessend in png um


----------



## Cowboy28 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Ich bin mit ArmA 2 auch im Grossen und Ganzen zufrieden, auch wenn sicher noch nicht alles rund läuft, und Patches vonnöten sind.

Wer sich gerne *Ingame-Screenshots* und *Ingame-Videos* ansehen möchte, sollte sich mal die Links ansehen!


----------



## danysahne333 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Hier auch von mir ein paar Impressionen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Ich kann bei Optionen bei Grafikkartenspeicher und Texturdetails nur zwischen niedrig und normal auswählen, ist das normal?
Hab das Spiel auch schon mal neu installiert mit dem finalen ersten patch.


----------



## Cionara (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Da gibt es einige Threads zu am besten mal googeln ich hatte das Problem nicht und kenne mich deswegen nicht damit aus ^^

MIttlerweile ist übrigens der finale Patch 1.01 erschienen nach dem Beta 1.01 und dieser hat bei mir einen Performanceschub von ungefähr 5-10 Fps gebracht.


----------



## Bang0o (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige Threads zu am besten mal googeln ich hatte das Problem nicht und kenne mich deswegen nicht damit aus ^^
> 
> MIttlerweile ist übrigens der finale Patch 1.01 erschienen nach dem Beta 1.01 und dieser hat bei mir einen Performanceschub von ungefähr 5-10 Fps gebracht.


muss man wirklich arma 2 neuinstallieren um den 1.01 final an den mann zu bringen?
wenn ich den über meinen 1.01 beta drüberbügeln will kommt nem meldung das ich 1.01 patch schon installiert hätte 

*EDITH:*
lese grad das man diese meldung ignorieren sollte und der patch trozdem installiert ist
hmm performancteschnich verbessert er niichts bei mir
immernoch ca 20-30fps mit einer hd4890


----------



## Cionara (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Was hast du denn eingestellt ? Ich habe immer um die 60 minimal 40 Fps.

Meine Einstellungen:

1920*1080
Füllrate: 100%
Sichtweite: 2014
Texturdetails: Normal
Videospeicher: Sehr hoch
Anisotrop.:Normal
Landschaftsdetails: Niedrig
Objektdetails: Normal
Nachbearbeitungs. :Hoch


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

moin,

ArmAII ist ja schon komisch ne?

bei mir läufts so flüssig(50-60fps singleplayer/25-40fps multiplayer cti directplay)
 3669 ArmA 2 mark punkte.

1680x1050
Füllrate:                 100%
Sichtweite:             1985
Textur details:         sehr Hoch
VSpeicher:              Voreinstellung
AF:                        sehr Hoch
Landschafts details:  sehr Hoch
Objekt details:         sehr Hoch
Schatten:               sehr hoch
PP:                        niedrig

meine hardware:
3,8Ghz phenom 2 X2 550
4gb 1066mhz ddr2
250GTS 1gb@ 792/1944/1320mhz

beim kollegen laufen die settings nicht halb so schnell, obwohl er die bessere hardware hat:
phenom 2 x4 920
den selben ram wie ich
HD 4870 512mb
alles nicht übertaktet.

ich hab das gefühl das das spiel (mal wieder) quadcores nicht richtg unterstützt, vorallem beim hosten von cti bin ich gute 30-50% schneller.

@cionara: wie sieht die cpu auslastung bei dir aus, wenn du cti(supermächte) directplay startest? so nach ner halben stunde?

mfg

PS.: selbst bei Arma 1 hab ich die game performance nie verstanden...


----------



## push@max (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Die Fahrzeuge sehen wirklich sehr gut aus!


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

also bei mir ist die untertitel nur auf deutsch .

ist das bei euch auch so .

kann man sich selber nicht heilen ?

Ich kann garnicht in die nähe von den Feinde überhaupt kommen .


die schießen mich direkt ab .

ruckeln und so weiter kommt nicht bei mir vor .
nebenbei höre ich noch radio .

einzige was mich stört ist man braucht in eine hand 10 finger .

bei so vielen tasten .


Und woher könnt ihr sehen wieviel FPS ihr habt ?


----------



## Cionara (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Mit dem Programm Fraps kannst du die ingame FPS einsehen.
Ja die Sprache ist nicht auf Deutsch was daran liegt das es halt Amerikaner und Russen sind und die auch ihre Sprache sprechen 
Heilen kann einen der Sanitäter bzw. wenn man selber Sanitäter ist.

Die Tasten gehen eigentlich finde ich ^^ normale shooter-steuerung bis auf die Squad-Befehle. Die Aktionen kann man ja auch übers Mausrad auswählen.



> @cionara: wie sieht die cpu auslastung bei dir aus, wenn du cti(supermächte) directplay startest? so nach ner halben stunde?


Hab ich noch nicht probiert mach ich mal demnächst, aber habe auch den Arma-Mark durchlaufen lassen und habe *4128 Punkte* bekommen.

Spiele im Moment auch eigentlich nur Multiplayer mit meinen Leuten und übe in der Waffenkammer. Werde mich dann wohl auch mal weiter in den Singleplayer wagen 
*
Edit:
* 
Ihr könnt übrigens auch eigene Gesichter ins Game bringen eine Anleitung gibts hier:
ArmA Custom Face
Ich habe zum bearbeiten das Programm Gimp benutzt und nicht Photoshop wie er.

Meine Figur schaut jetzt aus wie Tupac Shakur


----------



## Bang0o (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das waldarbeiter-killerkommando





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anschieben auf russisch

mehr gibts hier: 
83clan :: View topic - Armed Assault 2 - Die Story


----------



## Cionara (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Hab im ersten Post mal ein Video mit rein-editiert 

Solche Fallschirmspringe sind der Hammer, wir haben letztens auch um die 20 Mann in ner C130 untergebracht bekommen.


----------



## danysahne333 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Also diese Screenshots hier sind schon fast fotorealistisch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jonelo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0515-43-26-27.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0515-54-10-06.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0515-54-29-38.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0515-57-26-09.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0515-58-22-98.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0515-58-32-91.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0116-03-01-43.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0122-12-03-90.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0122-14-38-92.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0122-15-47-27.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0202-06-23-96.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0202-10-08-26.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0104-58-17-26-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0104-58-38-20.jpg


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-10-13-76-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0104-40-46-20.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0104-54-34-20.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0104-55-42-24.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0104-55-44-21.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-24-08-25.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-26-01-66.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-26-06-79.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-26-17-72.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-26-27-64.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-27-12-63-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-28-36-55.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-31-09-36.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-06-0105-32-26-83.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3122-56-42-57.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3122-56-50-59.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3122-57-58-31.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3123-06-54-51-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3123-07-08-47-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3123-07-12-48-1.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3123-11-56-06-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3123-12-03-04-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3123-12-11-05-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3123-12-20-04-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3123-12-34-23-1.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3112-31-06-07.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3112-26-17-56.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3112-26-00-65.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/armad 2/arma22009-05-3112-26-03-69.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/arma22009-06-0316-20-07-33.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/arma22009-06-0316-20-31-51.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/arma22009-06-0316-21-29-42.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/arma22009-06-0316-22-31-51.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/arma22009-06-0316-33-54-30.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/arma22009-06-0316-35-16-11.jpg


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

@jonelo:

Ist das Game in der gezeigten Grafikeinstellung (deiner Screenshots) überhaupt flüssig spielbar?


----------



## Woohoo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



> Ist das Game in der gezeigten Grafikeinstellung (deiner Screenshots) überhaupt flüssig spielbar?


Da sag ich mal ganz frech einfach nein. Oder man ist jemand von den Menschen die denken das 25fps genügen für eine flüssige Darstelllung .


----------



## jonelo (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> @jonelo:
> 
> Ist das Game in der gezeigten Grafikeinstellung (deiner Screenshots) überhaupt flüssig spielbar?




Nicht auf meinem PC  . Die Bilder werden mit einer auf 8800 GTX, 10 fps, 200% Filtrats und sehr hoch. Aber in einem 285 oder 275 SLI könnte gut funktionieren. 

Sorry for my german lenguage  , with the translator of google   .   The pictures are with a 8800 GTX, 10 fps, 200% filtrate and very high. But in a 285 or 275 SLI could work well.


----------



## Cionara (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Also alle Screenshots von mir sind bei 50/60 Fps aufgenommen.


----------



## boss3D (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



jonelo schrieb:


> The pictures are with a 8800 GTX, 10 fps, 200% filtrate and very high. But in a 285 or 275 SLI could work well.


Crysis never can keep up with ArmA II ... 
Please integrate your screens in the posting and note that maximum allowed width is 900 px.

ArmA II ist das erste Game, bei dem es mir Leid tut, dass ich keinen PC mehr habe.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



boss3D schrieb:


> ArmA II ist das erste Game, bei dem es mir Leid tut, dass ich keinen PC mehr habe.



Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## push@max (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Ich habe das Spiel gestern bei mir in der Videothek gesehen...ich werde es mal ausleihen und anzocken und schauen wie es mir gefällt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



boss3D schrieb:


> ArmA II ist das erste Game, bei dem es mir Leid tut, dass ich keinen PC mehr habe.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Und sicher auch nicht das letzte, aber du kannst es ja schnell ändern.


----------



## boss3D (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


Ja, indem ArmA II für die Xbox 360 kommt ...  


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und sicher auch nicht das letzte, aber du kannst es ja schnell ändern.


Wegen einem Spiel kaufe ich mir keine neue Hardware, aber vielleicht kommt bis Ende des Jahres eine Hand voll Games zusammen, für die es sich lohnen würde. ArmA II sollte ja auch bald für die Konsolen kommen. Bei Diablo II habe ich die Hoffnung ebenfalls noch nicht aufgegeben. Gothic 4 ist auch schon ein fixer 360er Kandidat ...   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Nur 20 im Multiplayer o.O ?

Auch wenn du auf einen Server joinst oder nur wenn du selber einen erstellst ? Bei mir siehts eher aus das ich im Singleplayer um die 40 FPS hab weil er die KI berechnen muss und im Multi hab ich 60 weil ers da halt net muss ^^

Ladet euch doch mal den Arma2-Mark runter.

ArmA2-Mark released | News | Armed-Assault.de

Mein Ergebnis seht ihr im Anhang.


----------



## Bang0o (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Helifliegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ratti war mein gunner, er bekam alle abschüsse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da geht der gegnerische kamov gerade kaputt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wurde im kofferaum eingesperrt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachschub an die front



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Ah ich wusste doch dass ich den Bangoo irgendwoher kenne 
Ist ja cool das man sich hier auch begegnet ^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

moin,

jaja der arma2 multiplayer, online hab ich noch nie gespielt, bei den ganzen pros(oder cheater wenns schlimmer kommt) hat man doch nen bissl die hose voll ausserdem ist meine bevorzugte kampfweise(panzer,truppentransporter,etc) nicht online kompatibel(freiwild wenn die helis so abgehen).

aber mal ne frage: wenn ich arma2 cti "Supermächte"(directplay) hoste hab ich ein problem:
es läuft erst super flüssig(30(wald)-75fps) und je länger ich spiele desto schlimmer wirds.
irgendwann kommt es dann zum absturz mit dubiosen fehlermeldungen:

-out of memory(maxmem-befehl löschen hats veringert)
-cannot commit(nur beim speichern)
-application take too much pagefile cluster(oder so ähnlich, auch nur beim speichern)


vorher gehen die frames aber kontinuierlich runter und am "point of no return"(speichern nicht mehr möglich) kommt es zum 20sec lag, danach geht dann sowieso nix mehr
natürlich hab ich dann noch 1,5-2,0gb ram frei. hab auch schonmal mit 8gb+|->2gb flag versucht, aber dann spinnt die game engine total.
mein ArmA2server rekord liegt bei 1,6gb.

aufgefallen ist mir das ich bis 1,1 gb ram usage von arma2 gut spielen kann, ab 1,160gb gehts abwärts und selbst speichern der runde endet in "cannot commit".

ist ziemlich kacke wenn man seinen freunden im haus alle 60 minuten erklären muss das man saven und Arma2 neustarten muss.
und wenn man dann den save läd weiterspielt quälen alle mitspieler(ausser mich als host) teleports, so hat schon jemand meinen t90 auf die seite gelegt ,weil er von hinten mit nem bmp3 reingeheizt ist. bei ihm auf dem bildschirm war ich auf der anderen seite des depots.
dafür sind die frames bei mir wieder so schnell wie normal.

wiegesagt das nevt mich grade ziemlich ,weil so hab ich vielleicht 3cti runden beenden können... von ca 40 gespielten(wochenende rockt^^).

ach ja zur info:ich spiele noblurA und VopSound_2 mittlerweile aber das problem besteht immer noch in gleicher weise.

sorry für den roman^^

mfg


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



rtxus schrieb:


> Versteh net, läuft Prima im Single, egal welche Settings im Multi, 20-25 FPS



jo, du redest wahrscheinlich von multi hosten, denn sonst hast du was falsch gemacht. multiplayer mitspielen und singleplayer sind bei mir gleich schnell(weil  bei mir die graka bremst)
supermächte:

ArmA2 multiplayer ist nen ghz schlucker^^

phenom 2 x4 920@stock_____= 15-25fps

phenom 2 X2 550@ 3,825Ghz_= 25-55fps

ne jedes mhz wird im multiplayer in frames umgesetzt wenn du nicht andere flaschenhälse hast.

mfg


----------



## danysahne333 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Wo kann man denn nen Benchmark starten?


----------



## Cionara (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



> Hmm dein Score ist Ja anders als den den du am ersten gegeben hast (beachtlich), alles auf low? Oder über Nacht Tripple SLi benutzt? Den Score hab ich noch nirgendwo gesehen


Nein hab zwei Runs hintereinander gemacht. Beim ersten Run hab ich immer so um die 4200 bis 4600 gehabt und beim zweiten danach mehr, jetzt halt 6100 und paar zerquetschte bei niedrigen details und 5800 bei hohen mit denen es toll ausschaut . Ist ja bei vielen Benchmarks so, dass der 2te Run besser läuft weil er da schon alles geladen hat.



> aber mal ne frage: wenn ich arma2 cti "Supermächte"(directplay) hoste hab ich ein problem:
> es läuft erst super flüssig(30(wald)-75fps) und je länger ich spiele desto schlimmer wirds.
> irgendwann kommt es dann zum absturz mit dubiosen fehlermeldung


Ja das liegt an der KI, je länger gespielt wird desto mehr ist die KI irgendwo dabeiw as zu machen bzw verbuggt sich ab und zu und das kostet halt Performance.

Deswegen lasse ich das auch immer gerne nen Server mit 12 GB ram und CoreI7 für mich übernehmen der irgendwo inner Welt rumsteht 


Habe mittlerweile beim Arma2-Mark die 6000er Grenze geknackt bei gut aussehender Optik. Werde hier einen Tweak-Guide posten demnächst


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Ich habe mal irgend wo den ungefähren Releasetermin des zweiten Patch gelesen. Weis den noch jemand?

Ich spiele nämlich mit der Überlegung mir das Game nach Veröffentlichung des zweiten Patches zu besorgen. Vorausgesetzt dieser bringt auch was^^


----------



## Bang0o (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile beim Arma2-Mark die 6000er Grenze geknackt bei gut aussehender Optik. Werde hier einen Tweak-Guide posten demnächst



wie heisst du ingame?


----------



## Woohoo (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Bei mir läuft dieser Arma Mark immer mit den gleichen Grafikeinstellungen egal was ich bei Optionen einstelle. Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## Woohoo (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Ich probiers, danke.


----------



## Spikos (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Sobald ich mal wieder etwas Geld habe, werd ich mir das Game gönnen... Hab grad nen Nostalgieflash - Operation Flashpoint .. Leider ist es mir heutzutage zu angestaubt, aber ArmA2 macht einen soliden Eindruck. Uppt mal mehr Videos Leute  !!


----------



## Cionara (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Hab wie gesagt nen bischen rumgetweaked *(Im ersten Thread hab ich meine Anleitung verlinkt*) und 
so sieht meine Grafik jetzt aus bei minimum 50 Fps inner Hauptstadt und sonst durchgehend 60 außer wenn er nachlädt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
@ rtexus:*
Haha 7000 nicht schlecht  na also geht doch, wa ? Probier mal die Tipps in meiner Anleitung im Hauptthread und sag mir ob das dir noch ein paar Pünktchen bringt 
Hab noch kein Feedback dazu bekommen bisher =P


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

moin cionara,

hab mal deine tipps ausprobiert.
ist ja alles ganz gut aber das mit den objekten ist mir ein zu großer spielerischer nachteil. fahrzeuge sieht man viel zu spät. wenn ich dann als panzer-/luftabwehr infanterist oder als panzer oder heli pilot rumeier sehe ich die fahrzeuge zuspät, und nur nach radar zuspielen ist mir doch ein bischen zu öde. ausserdem: sehr niedrig=150000, deine settings 160000, der unterschied ist nur marginal wie ich finde, lieber objektdetails auf normal(500000), oder mit ordentlich ghz auf sehr hoch(1000000).
der rest ist gut und einige befehle hatte ich sträflicherweise vergessen^^.

übrigens geht auch maxmem 4096, wenn du vorher die exe mit ner entsprechenden flag belegst.
wir ham uns hier nämlich nen dediserver mit 6gb zusammen gebastelt und der nutz bei großen schlachten jetzt 2,5-3,5gb, anstatt bei 1,5gb abzuschmieren^^.ach ja nen 64bit os ist dabei ganz nützlich^^.

und alle die "HDR" nervt sollten mal in der ArmA config "hdrprecision" auf 0 senken datei schreibgeschützt einstellen und dann nix mehr an den grafikeinstellungen in game ändern, so hat man zumindest offline seine ruhe, und bessere sicht. online bekommt man ja settings vorgesetzt und hdr tritt leider wieder in kraft.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> übrigens geht auch maxmem 4096, wenn du vorher die exe mit ner entsprechenden flag belegst.


bitte was?

ach und tupac es hat was gebracht, läuft schon etwas flüssiger, obwohl ich auch füllrate auf 133% habe (treppeneffekte sehen ******** aus) 

http://images.pctflux.net/image.php?id=20090608334921

in chernogorsk oder wenn viel los is ruckelt es halt immernoch


----------



## Cionara (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Hast aber noch nicht die Scene Complexity in deiner Arma Profildatei auf 160000 gestellt oder ? Probier das mal und  Texturen/Schatten auf Normal.  Einfach mal probieren und dann erzähln obs besser läuft 

Mich wundert immer das viele lieber mit allen Settings auf sehr hoch und ruckelnd spielen anstatt einige Sachen auf "normal" zu stellen und dann flüssig zu zocken.

Gestern mit einem geredet der meinte "Wie sieht das denn dann aus wenn ich das auf normal stelle ?!".

Ich hab Texturen und Schatten auf normal und Objektdetails über die Scene Complexity auf 160000 (entspricht niedrig) und keiner kann mir sagen dass mein Screenshot oben schlecht aussieht


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Hast aber noch nicht die Scene Complexity in deiner Arma Profildatei auf 160000 gestellt oder ? Probier das mal und  Texturen/Schatten auf Normal.  Einfach mal probieren und dann erzähln obs besser läuft
> 
> Mich wundert immer das viele lieber mit allen Settings auf sehr hoch und ruckelnd spielen anstatt einige Sachen auf "normal" zu stellen und dann flüssig zu zocken.
> 
> ...



ne schlecht sieht das auch auf keinen fall aus, vorallem mit dem ganzen postprocessing ist das schon geile grafik.
vorallem wenn man bedenkt das das recht "niedrige" settings sind.

und meine settings ruckeln ja auch nicht, hab ja extra für arma den prozzi gewechselt um halt objektdetails hochstellen zu können, so hatte man schon in ArmA1 nen vorteil ,weil man die Gegner früher sah und auf sie reagieren konnte während die "lowdetail" gamer nix von einem sehen, oder erst in die entsprechende richtung zoomen müssen.

ach ja zur info vielleicht: ich spiele nur ohne den ganzen fadenkreuz, automeldungen und auf der karte anzeig scheiß. das ist mir einfach zu billig, könnte ich ja gleich battlefield2 spielen.
und wenn man so spielt sind hohe objekt details überlebens wichtig.
35fps minimum in chernogorsk sind natürlich nicht 50fps aber immer noch spielbar.

zumindest finde ich das spielbar.^^ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht

wegen arma mark: man merkt seine settings schon, selbst auf meinen immer noch kleinen gümmel recher pack ich damit 6600punkte bei ansehnlicher optik.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

ich bin halt ne grafikhure!!!!1111einseinself
ausserdem hält sich das ruckeln in grenzen und wird durch die verschwimmeffekte teilweise reduziert 
wenn ich jetzt noch nen quadcore anstatt meines 1,8ghz c2d´s hätte würde es sicher noch besser laufen


----------



## Cionara (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

 alles klar

nee 35 Fps find ich auch passabel, ist ja auf jedenfall noch kei Diashow Atrush


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Bang0o schrieb:


> ich bin halt ne grafikhure!!!!1111einseinself
> ausserdem hält sich das ruckeln in grenzen und wird durch die verschwimmeffekte teilweise reduziert
> wenn ich jetzt noch nen quadcore anstatt meines 1,8ghz c2d´s hätte würde es sicher noch besser laufen



oc doch deine cpu nen bissl, ArmA2 spricht auf takt mehr an als auf kerne solange die graka nicht begrenzt. mit 3ghz sieht die welt gleich viel besser aus^^ glaub mir. ausserdem ist das ja hier nen extrem forum, also alles versierte overclocker.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> oc doch deine cpu nen bissl, ArmA2 spricht auf takt mehr an als auf kerne solange die graka nicht begrenzt. mit 3ghz sieht die welt gleich viel besser aus^^ glaub mir. ausserdem ist das ja hier nen extrem forum, also alles versierte overclocker.
> 
> mfg


hab ich doch
der cpu läuft seit jahren auf 3ghz
mehr geht leider nicht wegen fsb wall


----------



## danysahne333 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ne schlecht sieht das auch auf keinen fall aus, vorallem mit dem ganzen postprocessing ist das schon geile grafik.
> vorallem wenn man bedenkt das das recht "niedrige" settings sind.
> 
> und meine settings ruckeln ja auch nicht, hab ja extra für arma den prozzi gewechselt um halt objektdetails hochstellen zu können, so hatte man schon in ArmA1 nen vorteil ,weil man die Gegner früher sah und auf sie reagieren konnte während die "lowdetail" gamer nix von einem sehen, oder erst in die entsprechende richtung zoomen müssen.
> ...


 
Also ich sehe sofort das der Screen ich will mal sagen "nicht so berauschend" ausschaut. Ich spiele auch lieber alles auf "sehr hoch", wenn auch leicht ruckelnd, als auf diese tolle Grafik zu verzichten!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Kaufberatung bitte:

Sollte man auf die SE warten oder auf die Gold Version mit Patch xxx ?
Oder kann man jetzt schon kaufen ?
Läuft es mit einer GTX 260 überhaupt oder wäre eine 2. mit SLI gut ? oder eine GTX 3xx ???

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

@ schumi:

dein system wird das game locker packen sofern du nicht irgendwas falsch machst, mein sys(im anhang) packt das ja auch locker. ja ok nicht so locker^^.

ob man auf patches etc. wartet ist nur durch die eigene leidenfähigkeit begrenzt^^. ich war/bin superheiß auf dat game und habs mir am release tag gekauft. mit nem bischen sachverstand+glück merkt man von den bugs auch nicht viel bis garnix.

ich hatte noch keine grafikfehler,
keine KI aussetzter(KI 100%+ultra KI)
und auch die skripts funzen gut

nur multiplayer hatte ich beim direct play abstürze , die jetzt aber wo ich nicht mehr hoste weg sind.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

war das nicht so das wir mit dem release nen gold version patch bekommen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Bang0o schrieb:


> war das nicht so das wir mit dem release nen gold version patch bekommen?


?? Arma 1 vielleicht oder Final Patch... bei Arma 2 Release


----------



## Cionara (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Hab mal weiter rumgetestet und jetzt Texturen und Anisotropischen Filter auf Sehr Hoch anstatt auf normal, hat nur 1 Fps gekostet ^^

Ich mach mich nochmal an die Objektdetails, die Landschaftsdetails lass ich lieber auf niedrig 

*Hab hier mal einen Animierten Vergleich*: http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/8895/arma22009061016452854.gif

Sieht man das das Gras fehlt in der Entfernung, aber ist auf Hoch bzw Sehr hoch ja genauso nur ein paar Meter (15/25m vllt ?) weiter da, das isses mir dann net wert für 16fps x/


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

38 sind etwas wenig fps und die Sichtweite die ich nun bei Arma 1 gewöhnt bin würde meine Hardware im 2. Teil wohl überfordern

so werde ich solange ich noch andere Games zu Spielen habe wohl mit dem Kauf noch warten...


----------



## Cionara (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Warum denn 38 ? Hab doch 54  oder haste weggedrückt bevor er die Animation geladen hat ? ^^

Es sind 15 Meter Gras die fehlen gegenüber "sehr hoch" und dafür 16 Fps mehr in der Hauptstadt, sprich da wo es am grafiklastigsten ist, ^.^ da kann mir doch keiner erzählen dass die paar Meter  einen stören....hmpf...
Aber nagut muss ja jeder selber wissen,  hat ja jeder nen andren Schwerpunkt in Games 

Bei der Sichtweite könntest du recht haben, ich glaube ohne große Fps Verluste kommt man so auf 5000, ich kann das mal eben checken


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Also die 54 FPS bei dem minimalen Sichtunterschied sind wirklich eine gute Leistung.


----------



## Cionara (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Jo =>

*@Schumi:*
Ich war grad nochmal ingame, habe ja auf den Screenshots oben eine Sichtweite von 2500 bei 54 Fps und für eine Sichtweite von 5000 komme ich auf 50 Fps. Je höher man dann geht desto steiler sinkt die Leistung.

*Hier nochmal animiert zum Landschaftsdetail*:  http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4457/arma22009061019305532.gif
(Sehe grade dass dort die Texturdetails nur auf normal stehen weil ich rumprobiert hatte aber von normal auf sehr hoch kostet nur 0,5-1 Fps und es geht ja hier um die Landschaftsdetails )

Auf Hügeln sieht man am besten dass es von niedrig auf sehr hoch nicht soo viel  bringt =/ aber ne Menge Leistung frisst. 
Ich würd das erst aufdrehen wenn ich Leistung übrig hab aber ist ja noch net der Fall 
So geht das auch mit dem Objektdetail.

Da hab ich ürbigens noch eine Frage zu an *@Atrush*
Du meintest ja das man dann Einheiten erst später erkennt mit niedrigem Objektdetail. Ich bin im Editor mal auf die größte distanz zu nem Typen gegangen die ich hingekriegt hab ohne, dass Bäume/Hindernisse dazwischen gekommen sind, um die 1000 Meter und ob meine Objektdetails jetzt sehr niedrig oder sehr hoch waren, da hatte ich bei sehr hoch nur 20 Fps weniger aber den Typen konnte ich noch genauso gut sehen wie mit sehr niedrigen Details =/. Oder wie meintest du das mit dme besser erkennen ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

-mich stört das mit dem fehlenden Gras da schon dann würde ich es eher ganz abschalten als das es irgendwo fehlt
-es sei denn auf einem Fußballplatz (da sollte es ja kurz gehalten werden)
-und bei Arma 1 habe ich 10 km Sichtweite eingestellt mitlerweile oder 8km ...
  dies ist vor allem beim Heli oder F18 (dank Mod Add On)Fliegen ist das schöner


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

moin,

ja bis um die 1000m sieht man auch kaum unterschied, aber ab 1500+m da merkts man dann richtig.
wir spielen auf unseren dedi supermächte auf 3km und panzerschlachten auf große entfernungen rocken einfach nur^^. leider sind solche schlachten nur im recht ebenem hochland von chernarus möglich.
oder an der küsten straße wenn man mal nen schnellen vorstoß macht, und dann aus dem dorf östlich von elektro...blabla ka die strasse sicher und die gegner schon beballert während die noch unwissend in der gegend rumheizen macht echt spass^^.
oder wenn man chernagorsk aus dem nordwestlich gelegenen graßland angreift^^ herrlich.

kannste dich ja mal auffe landebahn ans eine ende stellen und die ganze bahn lang pylonen hinsetzen, oder panzer was auch immer.
ich sehe den unterschied(vielleicht auch nur einbildung, aber die gegner sind tot und ich hab die points^^)

und das stetige "hacker" geheule bestätigt mich darin das die anderen keinen plan hatten wo ich war, obwohl ich normal auf der strasse stand.(schande über mich wegen der vernachlässigten deckung^^)

das mit dem grass nervt auch, ntweder überall oder nirgens aber nicht dieses fade out grass... und wenns nur noch billigste einfarbige texturen währen in der entfernung... aber nee.

mfg, muss meinen panzer weiter trietzen^^


----------



## Cionara (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



> mich stört das mit dem fehlenden Gras da schon
> dann würde ich es eher ganz abschalten als das es irgendwo fehlt


Aber wie gesagt es fehlt halt auf "sehr hoch" auch noch wie oben im Vergleich aufm Hügel zu sehen =/
Allerdings könnte das mit den 8000 Metern schwer werden, also wäre auf jedenfall spielbar aber denke so um die 35fps dann in der Hauptstadt, guck ich auch mal eben nach.



> a bis um die 1000m sieht man auch kaum unterschied, aber ab 1500+m da merkts man dann richtig.


Ach so ist das oki das check ich gleich erstmal


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

unterstützt das Game im moment schon SLI ? und kann 4 CPU Kerne nutzen ?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

das ist einfach beantwortet,

es nutz 4 kerne, und passende sli profile sollen von nvidia auch bald kommen, du kannst es aber auch schon jetzt einfach umbenennen und sli nutzen(1-5%mehr leistung).

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> das ist einfach beantwortet,
> 
> es nutz 4 kerne, und passende sli profile sollen von nvidia auch bald kommen, du kannst es aber auch schon jetzt einfach umbenennen und sli nutzen(1-5%mehr leistung).
> 
> mfg


1 bis 5 lol so wenig dann bringt das nichts 180 Euro oder so auszugeben

sollten das nicht mindestens 60% sein


----------



## Cionara (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



> ja bis um die 1000m sieht man auch kaum unterschied, aber ab 1500+m da merkts man dann richtig.


Habe mich auf der größten Landebahn 4000 Meter (hups es waren 2000 Meter, musste nur meine sichtweite auf 4000 stellen um die zu sehen  ) entfernt zu zwei Typen gestellt und konnte die mit objektdetails auf sehr niedrig genauso sehen wie mit sehr hoch. Vllt haben die das seit Arma 1 geändert ?

Hab neue Screens zum ersten Post hinzugefügt,  darauf sind Objektdetails auf sehr niedrig und Landschaftsdetails auf niedrig, aber wie gesagt macht optisch nicht viel Unterschied und dafür konnte ich alle restlichen Optionen auf sehr hoch setzen bei immer 50-60Fps.

mfg Cionara


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

hmm ka,

wenn ich bei 16000 nicht zoome sehe ich die einheiten bis zum ende der bahn nicht(3000msichtweite), mir ist aber grade aufgefallen das man mit der sichtweiten einstellung auch das lod verschiebt, und die objektdetails einstellung ihren bereich mitverschiebt.
ich kann ja gerne mal screens machen aber wenn ich die mache bekomme ich nur nen schwarzes bild, wenn ich das gefixt habe liefer ich screenies nach.
(weiß einer von euch ne lösung?)

mfg


----------



## Cionara (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Achso ok 

Nej weiß leider nicht was da los ist mit den Screens =(


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

so habe mir es eben noch gekauft bei MM

mal sehen ob ich es heute noch teste oder erst morgen


so Installation schlägt wegen angeblich falschem CD Key fehl lol

und dabei habe ich noch verschiedene Möglichkeiten getestet der ist nicht 100% klar

es sei denn die 2 ist ein Z und die 0 ein O und dann noch das N ein M ... und ein R ein B

schlampiger Druck und Schriftart !

so nun nach etwas testen 5 versuche hat es funktioniert

K=H=R
S=5
B=8

neben dem was ich oben schon sagte


----------



## Cionara (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ja das hab ich auch schon von andern gehört, dass der gedruckte CD-Key wohl fürn Arsch sein soll ='D

Mit der Download-Version hatte ich das Prob net, obwohl ich mich erinnern kann da auch irgendwas verwechselt zu haben ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

so Ersteindruck

nah ja hätte es wohl noch nicht kaufen sollen...

Multiplayer bis auf fliegen ganz OK
Singelplayer Panzer Fahren im Editor ganz nett

aber die Kampagne nah ja noch viele Bugs 

Tontauben schießen lol die Tauben hängen dann in der Luft ... ? hä
Schießstand ? wo ist mein Visier und zoom ? (nicht mal Pfadenkreuz)
Makierung für Ziel fehlt am Anfang darf man erst mal die richtige Tür suchen und dann blind versuchen die auf zu machen
...

...

muss noch viel getan werden ...


----------



## Cionara (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Die Kampagne ist auch net mein Ding ^^ naja hab da noch nicht viel gezockt...

Ich empfehle eine Runde "Coop Evolution Marines" im Multiplayer =P


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Die Kampagne ist auch net mein Ding ^^ naja hab da noch nicht viel gezockt...
> 
> Ich empfehle eine Runde "Coop Evolution Marines" im Multiplayer =P


habe ich schon aber wenn will ich nicht 5 Stunden sitzen ehe ich mal den Panzer fahren darf das hat mich an dem Evolution auch schon in Arma 1 gestört! Und will nicht wissen was die mit der Heli Steuerung gemacht haben in Arma 1 und Operration Flash Point war die ja gut aber nun ... ? der Heli dreht sich immer im Kreis als ob er keinen Heck Roter hätte

Und Schubkontrolle an meinem Joystick macht auch Probleme (kann sein das er deswegen im Kreis dreht und unkontrollierbar ist. Aber in Arma 1 lief der Joystick Super ! Saitek Cyborg Evo

...

Und Leistung für die Grafik stimmt auch nicht, die ist kaum besser als im 1. Teil (finde Sie eher schlechter !!, weil Comic Hafter) da sieht Crysis besser aus und läuft auch besser bei 10 km Sichtweite und Aufpoppen tut da auch nichts und man hat auch kein schwarzen Bild...)

Zu dem 1. Bild da unten sage ich am besten erst gar nichts das was da vorn zu sehen sein sollte ist total unscharf; dann scheiß Grafik sieht viel schlechter aus als bei Arma 1; Tontauber die schwerelos in der Luft kleben; und ein Afterburner sah selbst bei BF2 schon besser aus ...

Die nächsten 4 aus Arma 1, das läuft nun sehr sehr sehr flüssig bei 10 km Sichtweite! Beta Patch 1.16

Also ich hätte lieber ein Arma 2 was die Grafik von Teil 1 hat nur etwas besser.

Selbst die Lichter am Ende der Landebahn will der Panzer nicht überfahren aber jeden Baum mäht er nieder und über kleine (event. 15 cm hoch)Mauern fährt er auch nicht drüber das ging ja in Arma 1 sogar schon glaub ich.

Und Kunstflug war in Arma 1 möglich mit meinem aktuellen PC bei max. Einstellungen nun nicht mal bei normalen da die Sichtweite nicht mehr als 4 km sein darf sonst zu wenig FPS. und 5 km Sichtweite und Grafik auf normal geht es aber die Geschwindikeit der Flugzeuge fühlt sich komisch an war in Arma 1 besser.

Da muss noch sehr viel getan werden und ich noch fleißig den PC Aufrüsten ehe es so gut wie Arma 1 jetzt läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich war mal so frei. 

Arma 2: Arma 2: Tuning-Tipps aus dem Forum plus Schlacht mit 1.500 Gegnern - Arma 2, Tuning-Tipps, Armed Assault 2


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

so dank Mod noblurB läuft es nun gut genug wenn ich alles auf niedrig und noch tiefer stelle und ca. 8 km Sichtweite um gut fliegen zu können

KI Überlegenheit stört mich aber weiter da möchte ich die auf OFP 1 zurück haben


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin,

wieso ki überlegenheit? die reist doch garnix? ich wünschte da währen noch mehr "superKI" buttons, oder nen true range ai mod würde rauskommen... oder sowas wie ECS mod, wo die KI sich regelmässig unter smoke einsatz ins nächste gebäude geschlagen hat und sich dort verschanzte^^
ne aber erklär mal deine situation genauer wenn die KI dich so owned.

die KI steht nämlich auf stock schon bei 80-90%. sonst reduzier das mal.(KI auf individuell)

mfg


----------



## Cionara (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



> Ich war mal so frei.



Alles klar ^^



> so dank Mod noblurB läuft es nun gut genug wenn ich alles auf niedrig und noch tiefer stelle und ca. 8 km Sichtweite um gut fliegen zu können
> 
> KI Überlegenheit stört mich aber weiter da möchte ich die auf OFP 1 zurück haben



Mal ganz ehrlich man kann auch schon ab 2000 Meter gut fliegen, mit 5000 erst Recht, und wenn du auf die 8000 bestehst, die natürlich gehörig Leistung fressen, musste damit auch klar kommen. Du hast dir jetzt ArmA2 gekauft, dass das Spiel Hardwarehunger hat ist ja bekannt, aber es gibt gute Kompromisse mit denen man bei schöner Optik flüssig zocken kann. Wenn du mit so einer Sichtweite zocken willst liegt es ja am Benutzer und nicht am Game. Bohemia hat da ganz bestimmt nicht den größten Mist gecoded sondern ein Spiel solchen Umfangs bei der Grafik braucht halt auch die dazugehörigen Ressourcen. Operation Flashpoint 2 wurde auch schon angespielt von Gamestar und es soll ein extremer Hardwarefresser sein/werden. Nutz die Zeit lieber um Arma2 zu verkaufen und kram OFP wieder ausm Schrank anstatt zu nörgeln ^^

Wenn du allerdings das Spiel gerne verbessern möchtest empfehle ich dir das ins offizielle Forum zu posten, da lesen die Spieleentwickler und hören gerne den Usern zu was für Features sie sich wünschen oder geändert haben möchten.
http://forums.bistudio.com
/forumdisplay.php?f=56 

mfg Cionara


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

siehtja schon Fett aus


----------



## STSLeon (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Bin ich eigentlich einer der wenigen, die das Spiel wirklich häßlich finden? Fahrzeuge sehen gut aus, das muss ich zugeben. Aber Landschaft, Waffen, NPCs usw sehen alle wirklich grausam aus. Da warte ich lieber auf Operation Flashpoint 2


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin,

ja ob etwas schön aussieht oder nicht unterliegt ja auch ein wenig den persönlichen vorlieben.

Die einen mögen den eher realistischen look, wo dann auch das herbst setting von arma 2 richtig athmosphäre aufkommen lässt

Die anderen mögen halt lieber die gelbstichige EGO engine, wo einem das gelb als HDR verkauft wird obwohl es damit nix zutun hat.

ich persönlich mag das bunte graß von arma 2 lieber weil es lebendiger wirk mit den kräutern dazwischen, andere mögen aber lieber den zuchtrasen look von OFP2 lieber.

so könnte ich jetzt immer weiter machen.

ich gehe sogar soweit, das ich sage das OFP2 ein BF2 mit reality mod(die nix mit der realität zu tun hat) wird, oder nen COD 4 auf sehr schwer. den auf den bisher gezeigten videos sah es vom gameplay so aus. den die ki scheint da ja nix zu treffen^^, das ist für casual gamer gut
, für arma 2 profies aber langweilig. codemasters würde damit auch massig geld machen den ein sandkasten spiel dieses ausmaßes gab es seit BF1942 nicht mehr. auch ist es damit zugänglicher und es wird online mehr gespielt.

aber warten wir ab was daraus wird, vieleicht bekommt CodeM ja den gelbstichraus und die KI bekommt ne brille, dann bin ich auch mit im boot^^

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Was ich an Operation Flash Point gut fand war das ich mich vor einen Busch legen konnte und die Ki hat einen dann nicht oder nur sehr selten gesehen.

In Arma und Arma 2 sowie Americas Army weiß die Ki immer ganz genau wo man ist und trifft auch sofort ! Da sieht man nicht mal den Gegner wenn man pech hat, da man selbst nicht durch Nebel oder Gras sehen kann die KI allerdings schon oder wenn man auf einem Schornstein mit Scharfschützengewehr hockt dann treffen einen die Gegner auch mit ihren normalen AK's ohne ein Prob noch bevor man mehr als einen Gegner ausschalten konnte.

Und eine bessere Grafik als in Arma 1 hätte ich nicht gebraucht !


----------



## powerbass4 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ok teilweise sieht es wirklich gut aus, aber das meiste is ne mieserable quali>>und dann solche anforderungen >> 


@ FRAPS <<"...und dann in png umwandeln..." WTF?>> Augen auf Mädels!! man kann bei Fraps einstellen ob die Bilder in; BMP, JPG, PNG oder TGA gemacht werden!

wie war das doch gleich?...."...noch keen Haar am Sack, aber nen Kamm in der Tasche!"


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



powerbass4 schrieb:


> ok teilweise sieht es wirklich gut aus, aber das meiste is ne mieserable quali>>und dann solche anforderungen >>
> 
> 
> @ FRAPS <<"...und dann in png umwandeln..." WTF?>> Augen auf Mädels!! man kann bei Fraps einstellen ob die Bilder in; BMP, JPG, PNG oder TGA gemacht werden!
> ...


geht nicht wenn man die Kostenlose hat und nicht in der Registrie oder im Programm rumfummeln will


----------



## nulchking (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hab das Spiel auch ^^
Nur macht meine Graka Schlapp (86GT 256MB)
Denk mal mehr als 20 FPS werde ich nicht haben ^^


----------



## Cionara (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



> ok teilweise sieht es wirklich gut aus, aber das meiste is ne mieserable quali>>und dann solche anforderungen >>


Leute hey hört doch mal auf zu nörgeln dann holts euch halt net und fertig ^^
Es wurde doch schon alles gesagt... es sieht göttlich aus, hat hohe hardware anforderungen, hat bugs die gepatcht werden/wurden und das ein oder andre ist in OFP damals besser gewesen. Feddisch.


Ich weiß nicht ob jemand von euch schonmal Coop Evolution im Multiplayer gezockt hat. 
Wir haben auf unserm Server eine modifizierte Version bei der man schneller aufsteigt usw. Ich habs da heut als erster geschafft nach langen langen zocken mir eine Interkontinentalrakete  zu rufen als ich 350 Punkte hatte. Das Dorf war leider etwas versteckt an einem Hang aber ich denke man kann sich ganz gut die Explosion ausmalen ^^ begann mit einem grellen Blitz der den Bildschirm weiß werden ließ, danach eine große Explosion und Staubwolke wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, alle Gebäude der Stadt zerstört +Fahrzeuge und Infantrie  hab leider nur die sperrlichen Bilder vllt. kann ich das demnächst mal besser dokumentieren... Grass war serverseitig aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

das is heftig
ich hab nur langsam keinen bock mehr auf coop evo 
die ki saugt halt und ich verreck halt immer^^


----------



## Cionara (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

AirCav wär mal wieder cool, ich werd die demnächst mal aufn Server starten, gibt da ja auch ne neue Version von. Sonst halt mal ne runde Warfare


----------



## Bang0o (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

jau
leider konnte ich gestern nicht im ts runterswitchen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob jemand von euch schonmal Coop Evolution im Multiplayer gezockt hat.
> Wir haben auf unserm Server eine modifizierte Version bei der man schneller aufsteigt usw.


gib mir dann bitte mal die Daten eures Servers ...möchte auch mal schneller Aufsteigen...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

hey cionara,

wie ist eigentlich der befehl um gras serverseitig auszustellen?

ach ja und ich hab mal deine objekt/landschafts/schattendetails eingestellt, vom server auf 1,5km begrenzt und nun hat auch keiner mehr performance probleme und ich erreiche locker 80-90fps.

jetzt hab ich mal das textur lod verschoben per nHancer und das sieht supergeil aus^^.
bis 500m hab ich höchstaufgelöste texturen! gut nun begrenzt die graka bei 40fps, aber was solls^^. was bin ich froh das die gts250 genau soviel texelfillrate und VRam hat wie die GTX 280^^.
so kann ich mit den texturen auch schön rumsauen^^

mfg


----------



## Cionara (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Kannst du da mal ein Screenshot von machen wenns geht ? Oder warst du das mit em schwarzen Bildschirm auf den Screens ?
Wäre nämlich sehr interessant mal zu sehen wies ausschaut wenn die texturen überall hoch aufgelöst sind


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ja,
ich versuche jetzt schon seit einer woche normale screens hinzubekommen^^ aber ich werds nochmal mit nen paar tricks probieren^^.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja,
> ich versuche jetzt schon seit einer woche normale screens hinzubekommen^^ aber ich werds nochmal mit nen paar tricks probieren^^.
> 
> mfg


mit faps habe ich 0 Probleme mit Bildern machen

muss mann halt noch umwandeln ist doch aber kein ding


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

joar,

natürlich ist es kein ding, nur bekomme ich bei Fraps;evga precision; die gute alte druck taste immer nur nen wunderschönes bild von meinem desktop, was ich zwar schön finde aber euch wahrscheinlich weniger interessiert^^. vor patch 1 waren es schlicht schwarze bilder ohne inhalt.

naja ich kann ja zumindest meine beobachtungen schildern:
mit texturspeicher auf voreinstellung werden bei 1gb karten schon die textur lods so weit ins negative gezogen das man  nur noch scharfe texturen hat(erkennt man daran das die bumpmaps aufe texturen sind) die allerschärfste stufe(die mit parralax mapping) verschiebt sich auch ein wenig(5-10m ca.).
unter 4000m begrenzt aber das lod bei 10000m(dank cionara+ein wenig einsicht jetzt flüssig^^) fällt es richtig auf das selbst kleinste details noch in den texturen auf 500-1000m(je nach winkel) noch sichtbar sind.

textur lod auf -3 hab ich grade drinne, passt leider nicht immer mit den polys zusammen und flimmert deshalb ein wenig zu stark^^
textur speicher auf voreinstellung bei 1gb karten entspricht ca. -0,750 bis -1.

zumindest hab ich das bei meiner karte so beobachten können, bei einer hd4870 mit 512mb wird bei voreinstellung das "hoch" profil aktiviert.

wäre nett wenn ihr das mal ausprobieren könntet.

mfg


----------



## Jupp007 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Soo ich bin am über legen ob ich mir das spiel holen soll, ich weiß aber net ob das was ist für mich ist weil,ich eher an CoD4 gewohnt bin^^ und ich hab auch net Arma 1 oder OFP gespielt ist der unterschied groß ?
Und kann man in der Kampagne sich ein eigenes Männlein erstellen.Also kann man das aussehen ändern oder geht das nur im MP ?

Und mit welcher auflösung kann ich das Spiel so circa spieln mit meinem System ?

sysProfile: ID: 103376 - .#a1m_f1re


----------



## Cionara (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ah den Schumi hab ich schon in unserm TS entdeckt  
Werd da nachher oder sonst halt warscheinlich wieder die ganze Woche vorbeischaun.
Bin grad nur etwas beschäftigt mit Umstieg auf Core i7 unso...



> Und mit welcher auflösung kann ich das Spiel so circa spieln mit meinem System ?


Das ist schwierig zu sagen ich habe bisher auch noch nicht so viele Benchmarks usw. gesehen.
Die PErformance hängt größtenteils von der CPU ab.

Allerdings kommt demnächst eine Demo ich würde dir raten erstmal diese zu probieren 

http://armed-assault.de/news/arma2-demo-kommt-naechste-woche.html

Weiß aber nicht was in der Demo vorkommen wird...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ah den Schumi hab ich schon in unserm TS entdeckt



Ja danke noch mal für die Daten hatte gestern von 12:30 bis ca. 21:00 Uhr gezockt aber bis ca. 15:00 Uhr noch auf einem anderen Server da habe ich in mehr Stunden weniger Punkte machen können auf eurem fand ich es dann bis 21:00 Uhr wo mein Grafikkarten-Treiber anscheinend abgestützt war (alles schwarz, war nichts mehr zu machen)sehr schön


Hier noch ein paar Bilder:... ...

am Ende ein Bug der Soldat ist eigentlich schon tot aber nah ja irgendwie doch nicht

die letzten beiden von heute ,ein kurzer Test mit höheren Settings (glaube das sind dann meine neuen Einstellungen, muss ich aber noch in der Luft beim AH1 fliegen testen, das letzte Bild ein Heuballen der sich nicht überfahren lässt und die Hütte da vorn auch nicht ...so viel zum Realismus des Spieles


----------



## Cionara (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Uagh sieht ja schrecklich matschg aus bei dir, kannst die Texturdetails und Videospeicher ruhig auf hoch stellen Performance kostet das nicht  Sichtweite ist glaub ich auch noch auf 900 auf deinen Pics. Geländedetails und Sichtweite kannst du auf dem Server einstellen in dem du "T" drückst, auf Optionen gehst und dann die Regler verschiebst bzw die Details auswählst.
Aber dir gehts ja auch mehr um den Realismus wie du gesagt hast, dann passt das wohl...also abgesehen von den Heuballen xD

*Freitag kommt das Game offiziell in Europa raus und es soll gleich ein Patch mit folgen, hoffen wir mal dass der ordentlich was bringt *

Ich hab nen schickes Motorrad mit Flammen entdeckt und bin gleich mit Kollegen drauf rumgedüst ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

wenn die Tastet T mal geht heute ging Sie gestern nicht ...

und der anderen beiden Regler kann ich irgendwie nicht umstellen im Moment

hast du auch Nvidia Grafikkarte ? wenn ja welchen Treiber

PS bei deinem System lohnt ein Wechsel zum Core i7 eigentlich gar nicht ...


----------



## Cionara (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ja das is nochn Bug auf Evo Marines dass T manchmal net funzt ^^
Hab ne GTX280, 185.85 Treiber.

Weiß nicht brauchte was neues, mein Board hat jetzt schon 1 1/2 Jahre aufn Buckel deswegen muss das ausgewechselt werden ='D

Nee aber mal schauen was der CoreI7 so bringt...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ohne Übertaktung hättest du weniger Leistung als jetzt

wenn es ein 920 wird aber kannst ihn ja auch übertakten
ob bis 3,6 wird man sehen aber soweit solltest du gehen wenn dein CPU jetzt bei 3,7 ist um wenigstens in Games die nur 4 Kerne nutzen schneller zu sein wird ich meinen

habe bei mir die 4 Virtuellen Kerne abgeschaltet


----------



## Bang0o (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> gib mir dann bitte mal die Daten eures Servers ...möchte auch mal schneller Aufsteigen...


nur teamspeak


----------



## Cionara (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Nach dem Leistungsindex inner PCGH müsste das schon was bringen, 54 Fps bei Crysis gegenüber dem gleichgetakteten Q9400 mit 48 Fps. Oder World in Combat mit 75 Fps gegenüber 55. 
Dann gibts noch die Benches und mitm neuen Board krieg ich ein PCI-E 2.0 Interface was auch nochmal ganz nützlich ist und denke später bei den DX11 Karten auch wichtiger werden wird.


----------



## Bang0o (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich hab nen schickes Motorrad mit Flammen entdeckt und bin gleich mit Kollegen drauf rumgedüst ^^


und der zivi muss laufen 

heut war warfare tag ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Wer hat denn den Panzer umgeschmissen ? 

Gestern wars richtig lustig, wir hatten uns mal wieder alle vorm Offizier versammelt, da sieht plötzlich einer dass ein feindlicher KA-52 auf uns zu kommt. Habsch erstmal mit meinem MG draufghalten, die anderen 20 Leute haben das gleiche gemacht und, dann flogen gleich noch ein paar Raketen in den Heli der auf uns zu kommt. "Yaaaaa ! *ratatatata*.....ok ders wohl erledigt .....aber irgendwie kommt das fliegende Wrack auf uns zu !"
Und dann stürzt der verkohlte Feuerball genau in uns rein. Alle inklusive Offizier sterben und im TS herrscht Ohrenbetäubendes Gelächter.

Das war der Wahnsinn


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Wer hat denn den Panzer umgeschmissen ?
> 
> Gestern wars richtig lustig, wir hatten uns mal wieder alle vorm Offizier versammelt, da sieht plötzlich einer dass ein feindlicher KA-52 auf uns zu kommt. Habsch erstmal mit meinem MG draufghalten, die anderen 20 Leute haben das gleiche gemacht und, dann flogen gleich noch ein paar Raketen in den Heli der auf uns zu kommt. "Yaaaaa ! *ratatatata*.....ok ders wohl erledigt .....aber irgendwie kommt das fliegende Wrack auf uns zu !"
> Und dann stürzt der verkohlte Feuerball genau in uns rein. Alle inklusive Offizier sterben und im TS herrscht Ohrenbetäubendes Gelächter.
> ...



Das glaub ich...

...ab wann läuft denn euer Server so in der Woche 
gestern Nachmittag war er jedenfalls leider noch nicht on

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Oh das ist ganz verschieden. Hängt immer davon ab wie viele Leute online sind. Aber meistens ist da ab 18:00 immer was los.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Oh das ist ganz verschieden. Hängt immer davon ab wie viele Leute online sind. Aber meistens ist da ab 18:00 immer was los.


Aha Danke.

1. Frage: Hast du zufällig einen Codec für OGG (Org. Vorbis) für Win Media Player und Win Vista 64 bit ? Bzw. einen Link zu einem guten, habe schon 2 getestet Funktionieren aber beide nicht.

2. Frage: wie kann man mehr als einen Mod gleichzeitig nutzen wenn man sie nicht in den Standart Ordner Pack will 

so geht es nicht ihrgendwie ? -mod=noblurB -mod=UserAddOns -nosplash

PS im Ordner UserAddOns sind gleich mehrere drin


so Punkt 2 ist erledigt. einfach in den noblur Ordner einen Ordner AddOns Erstellen und dann direkt die Add Ons da rein und es geht 

jetzt muss ich das mit eigenen Sounds (die leider nicht als MP3 gehen) und eigenem Texten noch rausbekommen

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Bang0o (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hier, lieber Rennfahrer

Der Blackshark schiesst doch eh nicht zurück. Da brauch man keine muni verschwenden.


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ka-52 ist übrigens der Alligator und nicht der Black-Shark. Der Black-Shark ist der Kamov 50. Nur mal so nebenbei weil das alle immer falsch sagen und ich den DCS:Black Shark-Simulator zocke und mich das dann stört


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Bang0o schrieb:


> Hier, lieber Rennfahrer
> 
> Der Blackshark schiesst doch eh nicht zurück. Da brauch man keine muni verschwenden.


als ob ich nicht schon selbst gegoogelt hätte

nur habe ich da nichts gefunden was funktioniert

und ich will kein extra Programm sondern hauptsächlich erstmal einen Codec damit mein WMP die OGG Dateien wiedergeben kann

Umwandeln von MP3 in OGG kommt später


----------



## Bang0o (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ka-52 ist übrigens der Alligator und nicht der Black-Shark. Der Black-Shark ist der Kamov 50. Nur mal so nebenbei weil das alle immer falsch sagen und ich den DCS:Black Shark-Simulator zocke und mich das dann stört


gut zu wissen 



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> als ob ich nicht schon selbst gegoogelt hätte
> 
> nur habe ich da nichts gefunden was funktioniert
> 
> ...



hmm mit dem windows player kenn ich mich nicht aus, zum abspielen von ogg nimmet er bei mir automatisch immer vlc


----------



## Spikos (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

@Schumi
Schau mal nach dem K-Lite Codec Pack - da sollte auch ein ogg Codec dabei sein!


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich freu mich schon auf Freitag da ist offizieller Releasetermin in Europa und der neue Patch ist hoffentlich auch ordentlich 

Bin immernoch sauer auf Petergames die zu nem Release gedrängt haben und sich das Spiel deswegen erstmal die ganzen schlechten Kritiken "Verbuggte Verkaufsversion" einholt obwohls ja eigentlich gar nicht die Version ist die Released werden sollte...

Ich schaue mit großen Augen auf Freitag


----------



## noname545 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ich hab mir mal das spiel ausgeliehen die grafik ist echt gut aber wenn ich ein panzer sehe schaut das so  aus das man die pixeln sieht zum kotzen und eine lichtspiegelung von der sonne gibt es auch net alles auf sehr hoch mit ne auflösung von 1280X1024 ist das ein bug? oder liegt es an mir?
mfg noname


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Kannst du einen Screenshot machen ? Hast du eine ATI-Karte ?

mfg Cionara


----------



## noname545 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

das war ein panzer der kaputt war aber das game ruckelt sehr stark vorher war das net so und die grafik ist auch nicht die beste an fotorealismus kommt es gar nicht ran wie ich es gehört habe obwohl es an manchen mision detailarm ausschaut packt meine system das net
Mein system 
AMD Athlon 64x2 4000+ 2x 2.6ghz
3 gb ram 
His HD 4670 IceQ 512mb
es ging am anfang recht flüssig alle einstellung gemixt mit hoch bis sehr hoch 
ich hatte auch manche bugs zb das ich mich nicht mehr auf die andere seite der karte bewegen kann als da ne unsichbare wand währe 
gegner pennen 
laufen durch wände
fallen machmal erst nach sekunden um
verschmelzn mit objecten
hänge fest das ich mich nicht mehr bewegen kann 
kann manchmal in ein fahrzeug nicht einsteigen usw.


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hast du den neuesten Patch installiert ?

Aber jo dein System ist denke ich net stark genug für Arma2.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> ...Ich schaue mit großen Augen auf Freitag



Ich schau mit großen Augen auf die Demo
Auf was für einer Version die wohl ist-hmm-


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Vllt sogar auf der Version die Freitag released werden soll, wär ja mal was


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

so mit etwas anderen Einstellungen nun bin ich erst mal zufrieden mit der Grafik und der Sichtweite


----------



## danysahne333 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ganz ehrlich? Das siehte infach mies aus so fast ohne Grass!


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Schumi mach den Anisotropen FIlter mal auf "Sehr Hoch" und schau ob dich das FPS kostet, mich kostet das nichts und dann sind die Texturen auf Entfernung nicht so matschig wie bei deinem Bild wo du aufer Burg stehst. Nen Little Bird hast dir auch ins Game geholt ? 

Fast alle die ich kenne zocken online ohne Gras, auch im Clanwars, weil man auf Entfernung zum Gegner dann selber nichts sieht aber dem Gegner wird ab ner gewissen Distanz kein gras mehr angezeigt und ist dann im Vorteil bzw. die KI schaut eh durch und erschießt einen aus heiterem Himmel 

Ich bin letztens aus lange Weile mal auf nem Burgturm gelandet


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Postprocessing möchte er ja nicht weils auf Entfernung verschwimmt ist auch verständlich finde ich 
Aber Texturen und Anisotropisches Filtering sollten keine Performance kosten und danach schauts besser.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

-auf Servern im Coop Modus habe ich zu wenig FPS auch mit den Einstellungen
-aber im Editor mit 70 bis 75 FPS mehr als genug... und auf den Bilder sieht das schlimmer aus als bei mir im Game ist irgendwie

____________________________________________________________________

so habe heute schon versucht den Arbeitsspeicher auf 1500 anzuheben von 1200 sollte er schaffen aber ihrgendwie auch nicht jedenfalls lief mein PC + ARMA 2 dann nicht mehr (sehr lange)

auch mit SMT bzw. HT also den 4 virtuellen Kernen ist ARMA 2 nicht lange stabil gelaufen

nun also wieder nur 4 reale... und auch wieder DDR 3 1600 @ 1224 ...

153x20 bzw. 21 also auf Core i7 920 @950 er...

für ARMA 2 wäre eine GTX 280 wohl besser gewesen... aber das weiß man vorher ja nie so genau

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin schumi,

irgendwas muss an deinem system doch faul sein denn kan ja nicht angehen das meine gümmel gurke das spiel schafft, ja sogar direkt play(bedingt) möglich ist und du mit deinem ub0r prozzi nippelst total ab. und aufn dedi spiel ich mit konstanten 50fps bei 3000m sichtweite, bei erzwungenen 8000m(so spielst du oder?) wahren es noch 31fps, aber da ist schlicht mein prozzi am ende^^ 
meine graka macht alle setting high/very high ausser postprocessing, aber das ist architektur bedingt, also wird deine graka ja wohl auch nicht gleich einbrechen oder? gut du hast weniger texel fillrate und ~150mb weniger ram, aber ich hab nur 84gb/sec und du über 100!

arbeitsspeicher ist in arma eigentlich egal, da mein 1066mhz 5-5-5-15 ddr2 ram sowieso von der festplatte ausgebremst wird, ich würde lieber straffere latenzen fahren bei ddr3, aber ddr3 ist auch nicht mein spezialgebiet.

ach ja was mir grade einfällt, wenn der host langsam läuft laufen die clients auch langsam, das war in arma 1 schon so, nur in arma 1 hatte die erfindung des dual- quadcores dazu geführt das hosting kein problem mehr war^^.

ich würde auch mal die pagefile disablen, wenn du das nicht eh schon gemacht hast. hatte damals schon den einen oder anderen ruckler vernichtet^^

mfg


----------



## Cionara (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Jao deswegen ist auf unserm Evo Server auch nicht die beste Performance, haben zwar nen Core i7 Server mit 12 Gigabyte der schon durch Evo voll ausgelastet wird aber da laufen noch 2 weitere Server drauf.  Unser Herr Serveradmin soll mal nur zum testen mal Evo alleine drauf laufen lassen, ich werd den mal ansprechen. Mal schaun wies dann ausschaut mit Performance online.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

weiß auch nicht irgendwie sind einige Einstellungen auch blockiert den Speicher der Grafikkarte kann ich nicht höher stellen gibt nur niedrig und normal (und normal gab es auch nur weil ich alle Einstellungen zuvor auf Standard zurück gestellt habe)

aber mein CPU schafft auch nur 31 fps laut pc test und da bremst wohl meine Grafikkarte auch schon
ARMA 2 hat halt zu viele Ansprüche an die Grafik und meine 12 GB RAM werden auch nicht mal 50% genutzt;  ich sollte event. die hälfte raus nehmen dann ist auch beim Übertakten mit weniger Spannung event. mehr drin


"ich würde auch mal die pagefile disablen, wenn du das nicht eh schon gemacht hast. hatte damals schon den einen oder anderen ruckler vernichtet" (wo und wie)


muss event. auch mal was im Treiber umstellen

Im Bild die höchsten Einstellungen die ich Einstellen kann wenn die Fps egal sind.

So und zuletzt noch ein Bild von eurem Server ca. 26 bis 33 Fps geht ja bei den Einstellungen...
allerdings haben eine Regler keine Auswirkung auf die erzielten FPS.


----------



## chino187 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hiho Jungens..also deine Einstellungen liefern bei mir auch wohl ein passables Ergebnis..was mich im moment wurmt is mein sound..ich hab den im menu auf dem allerletzten strich stehen, daber das is noch so megalaut ingame..ich muss nun ts neu anpassen und der wird dann so verzerrt, weil ich die jungs lauter stellen muss..das nervt wie sau..kann man nich auch in der player-config die werden manuell umsetzen? da stehen bei mir wohl werte, aber ich weiß nicht wie das verhältnis ist, hat da jemand von euch ne ahnung,? ich frag lieber hier, bevor ich da herumpfusche..super thread, hilft enorm weiter um das game flüssig zo orgeln grüße


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

so habe meine Bremse gefunden

im NV Grafik Treiber von Hohe Qualität auf Leistung umgestellt nun läuft es viel besser


----------



## Cionara (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Stimmt daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht  gute Idee da auch mal reinzugucken


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

heftig,

hätte ich echt nicht gedacht das so ein paar texturen deine graka so feertig machen, und meine macht das mal so eben ganz entspannt. und 31 fps macht deine cpu im worst case fall. wenn du arma cti hosten würdest mit direct play dann hätte deine cpu nur 30fps, aber als client hat sie ja nix zutun.

evo marines habe ich heute mal mit meinem kleinen dualcore für 4 leute gehostet und lief durchgehend bei 40fps avg, aber 30 oder mehr spieler würde ich damit nicht machen.
war aber mal ganz lustig mit 4 spielern gegen super ki da braucht man schon gute 2 stunden um da mal 3 städte einzunehmen(fahrzeit nicht mit eingerechnet^^)

mfg


----------



## Cionara (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Boah das ist so schrecklich was überall über Arma2 geredet wird hey. Nur eben in die Kommentare von nem Artikel auf Armed Assault2 reingeschaut und dann gehts auch schon los ^^

"Die haben die totalen Mist programiert... es läuft auf nem i7 mit 4,7ghz flüssig was ein wunder...blablabla" 

Warum machen solche Leute das ? Wenn die da nur was drann schlecht zu reden haben sollen sie das nicht kaufen, also wirklich ey ich hab die Schnauze voll 

Schon allein das was weiß ich wie viele sagen dass Crysis bei ihnen flüssig läuft, ArmA 2 aber nicht, und dann beschweren sie sich drüber.  Wir haben einmal eine riesengroße frei begeh/fahr/flieg-bare Welt mit hunderten KIs, einer riesigen Sichtweite und simulationsnahem Gameplay und einmal einen Egoshooter der zwar gut aussieht aber vllt. ein hundertstel von dem gleichzeitig darstellt das bei ArmA2 dargestellt wird und maximal 20 Gegner aufm Bildschirm hat....

Hmmm...hmmmm...also ich kann mich ja wirklich nicht entscheiden was da wohl mehr Hardware braucht... 

Alda ey das ist doch klar wie Kloßbrühe


----------



## muertel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

War Operation Flashpoint zu Release auf very high flüssig spielbar?
Oder Armed Assault?

Ich habe bei Arma 2 alles auf Normal und gut is, hab damit keine Probleme... Aber einige scheinen ja nicht mehr schlafen zu können wenn nicht jeder Regler auf very high steht ^^


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich hoffe ja immer noch stark das diese Woche noch die Demo erscheint. Ich wills endlich mal antesten^^


----------



## bleedingme (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

@all

Liebe Leute, wenn heute tatsächlich noch'n Patch kommt, gebt hier doch mal bitte Bescheid ob der die anscheinend doch teilweise recht heftigen KI- und Scriptbugs ausbügelt.

Danke!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Boah das ist so schrecklich was überall über Arma2 geredet wird hey. Nur eben in die Kommentare von nem Artikel auf Armed Assault2 reingeschaut und dann gehts auch schon los ^^
> 
> "Die haben die totalen Mist programiert... es läuft auf nem i7 mit 4,7ghz flüssig was ein wunder...blablabla"
> 
> ...



^^

lol, ja ich wollte auch erst im entsprechenden thread loswettern, aber habe mich dann doch zurückgehalten. die sind halt alle zu dumm mal richtig sich reinzuhängen.
wobei das durch dein tweak thread ja sogar schon idioten sicher geworden ist^^.
ne ne ich freu mich das mein recht lahmer pc das packt, und vorallem schön hohe settings flüssig packt.
mir kommt als nächstes ne schöne neue graka rein, und dann ists sowieso geschehen um mich.
aber ich hab auch mal ne kleine positive anekdote:

gestern hab ich mir vom arbeitskollegen ne schöne x-fi geholt und er war dann mitgekommen um auf meiner 5.1 anlage mal den unterschied zwischen guter und schlechter soundkarte hören.
wollte ich arma 1 starten (wegen eax), hatte aber arma2 gestartet und alleine als er diesen flugzeugträger im wasser schwimmen sah war er voll begeistert.
ihr müsst wissen er ist ambitionierter crysis spieler und fand die grafik bis gestern auch realistisch^^.
er mein soger das crysis comic-haft und leer gegen ArmA 2 aussieht.
naja am ende endete es in ca. 5 stunden im editor rumeiern und die schönsten ecken suchen, klar hatte er dann auch den einen oder anderen fehler gefunden(white texture bug,etc) aber er meint das sind alles wegpatchbare sachen, oder hardware bedingt. und damit hat er ja auch recht.

naja sorry für den roman aber musste mal was positives erzählen^^

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Wirklich schade. Laut PCGames ist die Militärsimulation trotz neuem Patch wohl immer noch eine Katastrophe, auch wenn manche das hier wohl anders sehen.^^

Leider kann ich das nicht aus eigener Erfahrung beurteilen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wirklich schade. Laut PCGames ist die Militärsimulation trotz neuem Patch wohl immer noch eine Katastrophe, auch wenn manche das hier wohl anders sehen.^^
> 
> Leider kann ich das nicht aus eigener Erfahrung beurteilen.



ja ist halt auch immer ne sache was man mag und was nicht, und vor allem was man erwartet.
ich erwartete nen riesigen sandkasten mit motivierenden multiplayer, meine erwartungen haben sich erfüllt und ich bin glücklich^^.

alle die nen 2. flashpoint erwarteten sind natürlich nicht begeistert, und ich sag dir jetzt schon, die werden auch bei flashpoint 2 meckern.

ich würde auf die demo warten(was du ja auch tust) und dann nen eigenes bild machen.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ja ist halt auch immer ne sache was man mag und was nicht, und vor allem was man erwartet.
> ich erwartete nen riesigen sandkasten mit motivierenden multiplayer, meine erwartungen haben sich erfüllt und ich bin glücklich^^.
> 
> alle die nen 2. flashpoint erwarteten sind natürlich nicht begeistert, und ich sag dir jetzt schon, die werden auch bei flashpoint 2 meckern.
> ...


ist die Demo nicht schon draußen und heute kommt der 2. Patch der alle Version der diversen Länder wieder auf eine Stufe bringt

Multiplayer ist sehr guten PC vorausgesetzt schon recht bugfrei (und damit meine ich einen der etwas besser ist als meiner was die Grafikkarte angeht)
Editor auch
Singelplayer Missionen einschließlich der campaign brauchen wohl noch den ein oder anderen Patch

_____________


*"Marek Spanel* has confirmed the release of an *ArmA2 Demo* on the BI Forums.

_I am pleased to confirm that we are planing to launch the ARMA II Demo soon (however, it may not be this week as was previously expected).

The demo will feature a lot of content for singleplayer, multiplayer and also mission editing and will be 2+ GB large due to amount of content we decided to include.

More information on the exact release plan and demo content will follow in coming days. "

___________

oK Die Demo sollte eigentlich schon raus sein ist es aber nicht ...
_


----------



## Cionara (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Multiplayer braucht eigentlich nicht mal so nen guten PC weil da die KI nicht berechnet wird. Das liegt daran dass die Server zu lahm sind ^.^ an bräuchte eig. mal nen 4 Ghz i7 als Server auf dem ein einziges Spiel gehostet ist. Und nicht 3 Spiele auf einem 3 Ghz i7 wie bei unserm jetzigen DAO-Server z.B. .


----------



## Bang0o (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

hält uns die ganzen nicht teamplayfähigen crysis spieler vom leib 

sorry für die vorurteile aber hat jemand schonmal crysis online gespielt?



> *Zitat Clankollege:*
> 
> 
> habs grad mal im multiplayer angespielt. wtf?
> ...


----------



## Cionara (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Wozu ist das Zitat gemeint ? Zu ArmA2 oder zu Crysis ? ^^

Ich mein solang ein Multiplayer Spaß macht isses doch wayne obs da was braucht.
Wenn man eh nur online zocken will um sich zu  messen und besser zu sein als andere um sich darauf was einzubilden ist eh was schiefgelaufen 

2 Kumpels von mir zocken WoW und hauptsächlich hört man die nur sich über andere in dem Game lustig machen weil die sich besser fühlen...

"Oh guck mal der gimpige 75er da"
"Haha der dumme Idiot hat doch echt das Ding gebindet, ich wusste dass das mit dem neuen nichts wird"

Sau nervig da zuzuhören ich schwörs euch vor allem sind die sonst die ganze Zeit nur am fluchen und lästern weil sie ja ihre 10.000 Gold farmen "MÜSSEN" als wären sie zu so einer nervigen Arbeit gezwungen worden durchs Spiel ^^

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Jedenfalls gehts im Multiplayer doch um Spaß und Teamwork und nicht um besser sein und leistungsdruck dadurch


----------



## Bang0o (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

wow 

das ziata ist über dem mp von crysis

es gibt immernoch leute die sich über die komplexität aufregen und sich beschweren das sie nix treffen
dann muss ich sagen "leute: falsches spiel"


----------



## danysahne333 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wirklich schade. Laut PCGames ist die Militärsimulation trotz neuem Patch wohl immer noch eine Katastrophe, auch wenn manche das hier wohl anders sehen.^^
> 
> Leider kann ich das nicht aus eigener Erfahrung beurteilen.


 
Ich schon! Das Game ist immer noch ne Katastrophe! Zumindest im Singleplayer. Eine derart blöde KI hab ich noch nirgends gesehen!


----------



## Cionara (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Es gibt  neues zum Patch 1.02:



> Version 1.02 Highlights
> 
> * Improved AI driving skills
> * Lowered enemy AI skills for regular and recruit difficulty levels
> ...


----------



## Bang0o (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



danysahne333 schrieb:


> Ich schon! Das Game ist immer noch ne Katastrophe! Zumindest im Singleplayer. Eine derart blöde KI hab ich noch nirgends gesehen!


Spiel halt Multiplayer^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

oh man,

ich kann mich hier kaum noch ruhig aufn stuhl halten, ich ill endlich diesen patch^^!
hoffentlich kommt er gleich raus, bin schon seit 15uhr im forum und aufe site unterwegs und nur noch am F5 drücken^^.

wenn die performance nur um 25% steigt dann kann ich sogar flüssig hosten^^...

naja abwarten und tee rauchen

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ....bin schon seit 15uhr im forum und aufe site unterwegs und nur noch am F5 drücken^^.



Na dann pass ma auf das die Taste nicht ausleierst, sonst funktioniert se nimme und du stehst im Wald


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ja^^ lol

ja ach  meine gute logitech tasta mit metall geschützter matrix und hoher anschlagszahl hat schon 7 jahre aufn buckel^^
und die flachen tasten mit dem kurzen anschlag bieten auch kaum angriffsfläche.
also weiterhämmern

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Game Updates - ARMA 2

Patch 1.02 nun verfügbar

allerdings sollte man warten bis es bessere Spiegel (Mirrors) gibt zum downloaden

nun gibt es den 1. und der ist OK vom Speed


----------



## Cionara (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Scho wer getestet ? Hab leider imo kein zockfähigen Rechner ^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

hab ihn grade raufgepackt, endlich lassen sich die post fx sachen komplett disablen^^

werde jetzt erstmal performance testen im multiund dann mal schauen, ki probleme hatte ich ja schon vorher keine mal sehen obs auch so geblieben ist.

mfg


----------



## Woohoo (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Habe auch gerade den Patch installiert. Bei den Grafikeinstellungen hat sich wie erwartet einiges geändert. 

Noch eine Info die hier vielleicht von interesse ist:



> This patch is not focused on performance, AA is not full supported now - reason why its not in game video options. Patch focusing on AI and campaign, multiplayer bugs, vis chanche log. Full AA suport is expected in 1.03 (Ohara IA Developer)


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

so ja erste erfahrungen mit dem multiplayer:

20minuten gespielt crash to desktop, ohne fehlermeldung, gut das cti jetzt autosave hat^^.

wegen performance: wer nen alten g92 chip fährt hat alleine durch die post fx optionen schon gut 20-30fps mehr. und wenn der netcode besser ist denke ich mal das es dann auch besser läuft^^.

naja weitertesten, erstmal das haus wecken und ne lan starten.

mfg

PS.: die KI fuhr eben sehr gut auf den strassen um  das sägewerk herum, und hat sogar mal die schilder stehen gelassen


----------



## Woohoo (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Habe jetzt mal AA aktiviert, auf sehr hoch, nur hab ich dann leider keine Schatten mehr.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

was muss man machen um einen Dedicated Server zu starten?

14:09:08 Dedizierter Host erstellt.
14:09:09 Host-Identität erstellt.


mehr zeigt er mir beim Starten nicht an

und befehle kann ich da auch nicht eingeben in dem Fenster


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin schumi,

schau doch mal hier:
ArmA 2 - Das offizielle deutschsprachige Forum - Forum des German Gamers Club e.V.

oder im offiziellen bis forum wenn du gut englisch kannst.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin schumi,
> 
> schau doch mal hier:
> ArmA 2 - Das offizielle deutschsprachige Forum - Forum des German Gamers Club e.V.
> ...


danke mal sehen 

mein DSL 16.000 und mein PC sollten für einen 10 Mann Server wohl reichen
oder für LAN

schade das es nicht so was einfaches wie bei der Steam Version von Americas Army 3 gibt /der Server ist sehr sehr einfach zu starten... und geht im LAN wunderbar...


----------



## Bang0o (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> danke mal sehen
> 
> mein DSL 16.000 und mein PC sollten für einen 10 Mann Server wohl reichen
> oder für LAN
> ...


glaub nicht, es laggt schon bei servern mit standleitung und 8 leuten


----------



## TM30 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

weiß denn schon irgend jemand etwas neues über die Limited Edition? Ich warte drauf... Ich halts bald nicht mehr aus ohne ARMA2...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



TM30 schrieb:


> weiß denn schon irgend jemand etwas neues über die Limited Edition? Ich warte drauf... Ich halts bald nicht mehr aus ohne ARMA2...


leider nicht wollte auch auf die warten habe es dann aber zum Glück nicht gemacht

bin Besitzer der CE von ARMA 1

und wenn nicht etwas ganz besonderes dabei ist dann brauche ich die CE von ARMA 2 wohl nicht


----------



## Deadhunter (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

hey @ all.

wollte mal fragen ob man sich arma2 jetzt nach dem 2ten patch endlich holen kann. 

Sind die meinsten bzw. größten bugs jetzt raus?

wäre für ne antwort dankbar.

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Deadhunter schrieb:


> hey @ all.
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob man sich arma2 jetzt nach dem 2ten patch endlich holen kann.
> 
> ...



der 2. Patch bringt nur die Deutsche mit den anderen Version zusammen

viele sonstige Verbesserungen bringt er nicht

meinen PC oder einen besseren vorausgesetzt kann man den Multiplayer PVP oder Coop schon empfehlen


----------



## Deadhunter (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

oki doki. 

Vielen dank dir.

jo haben fast den gleichen Rechner.

i7 920 @ 3,6GHZ
6GB ram 
gtx 275

mfg Deadhunter

und THX


----------



## TM30 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> leider nicht wollte auch auf die warten habe es dann aber zum Glück nicht gemacht
> 
> bin Besitzer der CE von ARMA 1
> 
> und wenn nicht etwas ganz besonderes dabei ist dann brauche ich die CE von ARMA 2 wohl nicht



Ich bin großer OFP und Arma1 Fan, habe von Arma1 auch die Limited Edition (in der Nato Munitonskiste)... deswegen warte ich trotz aller Kritik auf die Arma2 Limited Edition... wobei warten in dem Fall sogar gut ist, bekommt man so ja weniger Bugs mit...

Ich hab ja die Befürchtung, das keine Limited Edition kommt, weil die Verkaufszahlen von der "normalen " Arma2 nicht gut genug sein könnten?!


----------



## Cionara (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich hab bisher in den Saturn-Verkaufscharts usw. ArmA 2 auf Platz 1 bzw sehr weit oben gesehen ich denke das passt scho


----------



## Driftking007 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Also ich hab mir ArmA 2 gleich am Release geholt und muss sagen es ist der HAMMER !!!
Das Spiel ist grafisch ungelogen besser als Crysis, als es released wurde und vom Gameplay schon fast perfekt.
Ich lese hier so oft von der besch...  Steuerung, aber das ist gar nicht der Fall. Na klar sie ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wer schon andere Taktikshooter a 'la GRAW oder OPF gespielt hat, kommt damit auch gut zurrecht 
Ich hab gleich am Wochenende nach dem Release 'ne 2er Lan mit PrincePaul gemacht und es war echt geil.
Schon allein diese Atmosphäre, wenn neben dir ein Helicopter landet und vor dir ein kleiner Trupp das Dorf stürmt ist traumhaft.
Das einzigste Problem ist halt nur die KI und die Scriptfehler sowie Clippingfehler, von denen es aber schon nicht mehr so viele gibt. Leider ist sowas aber schon langsam standart mit den Fehlern beim Release.

Ich spiele das Spiel in 1600x1200 mit allen Einstellungen auf sehr hoch und einer Sichtweite von 3000m. Ich benutz auch schon Patch 1.02 und hab durschnittlich 32 Fps 

Hier sind auch noch ein paar bilder, die ich mit Fraps aufgenommen hab:


----------



## Woohoo (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

@Driftking007 Welchen Nvidia Treiber benutzt du ? und hast du irgendwas an den Startparamentern verändert und dem Spiel irgendeine gewisse Ramgröße zugeordnet?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Habe nur ich das Gefühl das das Spiel im Multiplayer Modus seit dem Patch 1.02 öfter Abstürzt (Einfriert)?


----------



## Cionara (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich konnts noch nicht testen. Ich konnte es eine ganze Woche lang nicht mehr zocken deswegen kann ich da noch nichts zu sagen =>

@Driftking:
Schon den Performance-Guide im ersten Post durchgelesen ? 

Das einzige was mich an der Steuerung stört ist (Gehört das überhaupt zur Steuerung ? ^^) naja jedenfalls dass wenn man einen Werfer rausholt er so ewig braucht das umzupacken. Schlimm wird das wenn man den Werfer inner Hand hat und in die Beine geschossen bekommt. Dann legt er sich hin packt den Werfer weg, steht auf holt den Werfer raus, legt sich hin und das inner endlosschleife bis man mit dem Mausrad die Primärwaffe auswählt.
Ich finde die Animation sollte etwas schneller gehen.

mfg Cionara


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin,

na ich glaub wenn cionara den raketenwerfer echt schneller rausholen könnte hätten allepanzer dieser welt keine chance mehr, wo sie doch jetzt schon ohne infanterie deckung nix wert sind im stadtkampf^^.
ne ich denke es würde ein wenig zu unfair werden. so hat man als panzer noch ne chance, man sieht den typen und dann muss der erst wechseln und in der zeit kann man sich verziehen oder ihn plattfahren. und im offenen gelände hat man ja mehr als genug zeit, selbst für javelin experimente^^.

mfg


----------



## Cionara (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ja nagut das rausholen ist ja auch ok ^^ aber das er beim hinlegen so ewig braucht das wieder wegzupacken nervt mich voll  zumindest den M136 (AT-4) kann er ja wohl nach einem Schuss wegwerfen. Da das Ding nämlich eigentlich nen Ein-Schuss Wegwerf-Raketenwerfer ist. Das können sie ja wohl noch reinprogrammieren =P


----------



## Driftking007 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich empfehle den Nvidia Treiber der Version 182.50 !!!
Die anderen haben eine solch dermaßen schlechte Performance und die Texturen sind mit den neueren Total vermatscht !!!
Ich hab nichts an den Startparametern verändert !, oder bessergesagt ich starte das spiel ausm Windows Spieleordner und da kann amn keine Startparameter hinzufügen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

jo,

 ich muss sagen das ich mit dem 186.18 ganz gut fahre, scheiß texturen hatte ich eh nie, da es eine grafikpanel einstellung ist(negative textur lods hab ich auf zulassen, bei clamp sind die schon bei 50m in mipmaps zutode gematscht) die die verursacht.

mich quälen halt nach dem patch die nachladeruckler in den städten, direkt nach dem patchen wars am schlimmsten, aber nach ner defragmentierung gings schon besser.
aber halt immer noch ruckler sobald die HDD loslegt.

meine startparas:
 -nosplash -maxmem XXXX

das wars^^

ach ja und ne "laa" flag hab ich dem game auch verpasst

mfg


----------



## Woohoo (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ok danke für die Auskunft. 
Nutze selber den 182.50 Treiber, habe gehofft es existiere schon ein besserer Treiber für Arma. 
Dann warte ich mal gespannt auf den Performance Patch 1.03.


----------



## Cionara (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ja man mein günstig erworber alter C0 3,8Ghz Pretested macht bei mir locker die 4,2Ghz. Mal Schauen wie ArmA2 läuft im Vergleich zu vorher Q9550 @ 3,7Ghz.


----------



## Bang0o (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ja man mein günstig erworber alter C0 3,8Ghz Pretested macht bei mir locker die 4,2Ghz. Mal Schauen wie ArmA2 läuft im Vergleich zu vorher Q9550 @ 3,7Ghz.


wtf 
geldprobleme?


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Bang0o schrieb:


> wtf
> geldprobleme?



Na wohl eher nicht


----------



## Cionara (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



> aber halt immer noch ruckler sobald die HDD loslegt.


Ich hab das jetzt auch erst, vorher hatte ich kaum Ruckler. Meinste das liegt am neuen Patch ?
Seitdem ich den draufhabe ruckeln alle 3 schritte.
Und selbst im Arma-Mark wo normaler Weise beim 2ten Run alles vorgeladen war läd er diesmal immernoch derbe nach.


Und ich empfehle -winxp als Parameter, hat mir zumindest ordentlich was gebracht (auch unter Win7)  kann net schaden


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ok mein -winxp Rat scheint seit Patch 1.02 nicht mehr so gut. Dieser Startparameter der mir vorher gute 5 Fps gebracht hat hat bei mir das Ruckeln verursacht. Ich denke Bohemia dachte dass es nur von Crossfire-Usern genutzt wird und hat es dafür auf Crossfire optimiert.

Habe das Tut scho geupdatet: 


> [Seit Patch 1.02 treten mit dieser Option aktiviert bei mir starke Ruckler durch Texturnachladen auf ! Nur bei Crossfire nutzen}


Und meine neuen ArmA 2-Mark Scores:

Vorher mit vorigen Einstellungen: ca. 5.800 Punkte.
Mit vorigen Einstellungen und neuer Hardware: ca. 6.500 Punkte
Neue Hardware und Postprocessing auf "Deaktiviert": ca. *8000 Punkte *

Screens im Anhang.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

cionara du alter angeber^^,

8000punkte....ja da kann ich mit meinem phenom 2 nur träumen.
ne trau mich garnicht mehr den arma mark zu starten, aber werde ich wohl mal machen müssen.

ich nehme dann mal deine settings nur ohne post fx und in 1680.

bis später

edit: ach ja schatten mach ich auf hoch da meine graka so dem prozzi die arbeit abnimmt(normal wird auffe cpu berechnet)

ergebnis:

4017 punkte

...naja, ich habe durch den patch also gut 2500punkte verloren trotz post fx aus, da die festplatte nur am schaufeln ist.

am besten läuft evousmc da man da das gras austellen kann was meine bandbreite für wichtigeres über lässt

mal nen bissl ocen und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Achso das mit den Schatten wusste ich auch noch nicht ^^
Werdsch mal probieren.

Hm jo und aufn nächsten Patch warten halt x/

*Edit:*
Warum hat mir denn keiner gesagt dass Anti-Aliasing geht seit dem Patch 
Ist ja oberst geil ey, keine Kanten mehr an Streben, Röhren, Leitern, Waffen und 4faches kostet man grade 3 müde Fps bei mir. Der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Also versteh ich das richtig das der neue Patch zwar die KI etwas verbessert hat, aber im Gegenzug Performance-Einbrüche bringt, weil er mehr von der Platte zieht? War dann der Patch insgesamt betrachtet rentabel?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ja das war er da viele skripts und vor allem der netcode funktionieren, was sie vorher nur bedingt taten,
deshalb ist 1.1 nicht empfehlenswert.
ausserdem kann man post fx ausschalten bei 1.2 was die spielbarkeit enorm erhöht.

ach ja dadurch das er mehr von der platte zieht ud die skripts und andere daten jetzt häufiger von der platte zieht ist der ramverbrauch geringer und er müllt sich nciht so schnell zu, auch ist die performance gleichmäßiger.
in 1.1 hat man 2 stunden gespielt und ist nur noch von dorf zu dorf geruckelt, 1.2 ist immer gleich schnell.
auch ist der dedicated server von 6 auf 40fps gesprungen, das spricht wohl für sich...
mfg

PS.: ich zogge erst mal ne schöne runde evousmc^^ und zwar als host^^


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Also bei mir läufts besser denn je, 4faches AA fürn Klacks Fps und durchs ausschalten vom Postprocessing hampel ich jetzt meist mit 80 fps und besserer Grafik als vorher rum.
Nagut hab auch neue Hardware....

Aber die neuen Optionen bringen schon viel.
FSAA kann man ürbigens in der Arma2.cfg unter FSAA auf 2 bzw 4 stellen.


----------



## Woohoo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hast du denn mit aktiviertem AA auch noch Schatten? 
Bei mir wurden keine Schatten mehr angezeigt nachdem ich AA aktiviert habe.


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Habs grad bemerkt -.- what the !
Da funktioniert AA und entweder hat man unter sich nen Riesenschatten oder alle Schatten sind weg...


----------



## Woohoo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

8000 Punkte in dem Arma Mark ist ja auch mal heftig. 
Ich komm gerade mal knapp auf 4300 mit selben Einstellungen bis auf Schatten Hoch und Auflösungen beides auf 1680x1050.

Wegen den Schatten ist auch der Frames Verlust so gering


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hast du auch zwei mal hintereinander durchlaufen lassen ?

Und wie meinst du das mit den Schatten ? =>
Also bei mir kosten die auf hoch ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## Woohoo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ja hab zweimal durchlaufen lassen beim ersten Durchlauf waren es nur 3400 Punkte.
Ich meinte der Framesverlust durch AA ist nicht so hoch weil ja gleichzeitig die Schatten wegfallen.

Ich werd nochmal einen Durchlauf machen mit Schatten auf normal.


----------



## Bang0o (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

hmm ich stell in der arma.cfg aa auf 4 und im ingame menü steht antialiasing auf hoch und man kann trozdem noch treppen laufen
ich kanns ja mal auf 16 stellen


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich sehe auf den verschiedenen Screens von ArmA 2 immer verschiedene Arten von Sturmgewehren usw.
Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, als Scharfschütze zu fungieren?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ja!^^

mit dem dragunov,
oder dem m21,
oder dem m107,
m40,
nen cz550 jagdgewehr,
etc..

und auf jedem server wird man gehasst wenn man es beherscht^^, die feinde weil du sie owneds und dein team weil die keine kills mehr bekommen(vorallem wenn man das m21 benutzt^^)

mfg


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Jo da gibts einige, M24, DMR, Dragunov, KVSK, m107 oder wies heißt.

Auf jeden Fall ne ganz gute Auswahl.

Edit: Sry hab den letzten Post übersehen xD


Hey Bangoo sag mal wo zockt ihr denn im Moment ?
War ja ne Woche net da und schon trifft man die ganzen Halunken net mehr an, also dich, Maggus, Maddin, Hades und die Klicke ^^


----------



## v3rtex (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Eigentlich hab ich vor mir das Game demnächst in Verbindung mit dem TrackIR 5 zu kaufen. (TrackIr hatte ich schon vor Ewigkeiten vor zu kaufen)
Wie gesagt eigentlich^^

Zur Zeit schwanke ich jedoch noch stark (aus dem Grund ob ich es gut zocken kann) ob ich noch auf die Demo warten soll die jetzt schon knapp eine Woche draussen sein sollte, 
oder ob ich es komplett sein lassen sollte.


Kann mir eventuell jemand etwas zu der Performance auf folgendem System sagen?

Core 2 Duo E8400 
HD4870 512 MiB
4 GiB DDR2-1066

Auflösung wäre 1680x1050
Die Graka Benschmarks habe ich mir bereits angesehen und weiß, dass ich nicht auf Hoch/Max zocken sollte


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Man muss schonmal ganz genau hinschauen beim CD Key, dieser ist mit einer sehr miesen Qualität aufgedruckt. Buchstabe war bei mir eine Zahl usw.



Da hast du recht, als ich meinen eingegeben hab, hatte ich da stehn:3Z2A, allerdings sah es aus wie: 3ZZA oder 322A.


----------



## Bang0o (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Jo da gibts einige, M24, DMR, Dragunov, KVSK, m107 oder wies heißt.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ne ganz gute Auswahl.
> 
> ...



Ein ganz normaler Arma2 Abend:

dao war nix los -> ab zur bier aig
dort durfte ich mir dann 20 minuten von nem admin anhören wie das mit dem panzer abläuft
dann haben wir weitere 20 minuten versucht in ein und die selbe gruppe zu kommen um... ja.. um.. uns zu sehen (im panzer!).
dann ging es weitere 20 minuten ins kampfgebiet .
der fahrer fühlte sich als kommander und raste einfach auf dem schlachtfeld rum.
so konnten wir keine inf treffen und gerieten immer mehr in feindliches gebiet ohne unsere inf zu supporten.
dann kam ein schweizerischer admin und verteilte uns panzerfahrer erstmal in einen ts channel pro person .
dann sah er seinen fehler nachdem ich verzweifelt dem fahrer gegnergruppierungen durchgeben wollte.
zerrte uns wieder in den selben channel.
seine mission bestand im wesentlichen daraus spieler die grad mitten im gefecht sind, mitzuteilen das es vorschrift wär seinen ts clienten auf den neuesten stand zu bringen da es ja hacker gibt.
gut, damit wurden wir potenziellen ts-hacker natürlich auch fertig
irgendann traf uns dann eine rpg und machte uns fahruntüchtig
der zeitpunkt, an dem ich keinen bock mehr hatte war erreicht und ich machte den pc aus

seitdem nicht mehr gezockt ^^

aber wenn du n paar männen zusammenbekommst sag bescheid (icq, xfire)


----------



## Cionara (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Jo  also such eig nur nen TS wo ordentlich was los ist, wie halt vor ner Woche im DAO, da waren wir ja immer 15-20 Leute...


----------



## danysahne333 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Bang0o schrieb:


> Ein ganz normaler Arma2 Abend:
> 
> dao war nix los -> ab zur bier aig
> dort durfte ich mir dann 20 minuten von nem admin anhören wie das mit dem panzer abläuft
> ...


 
Bitte mehr davon


----------



## Bang0o (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Jo  also such eig nur nen TS wo ordentlich was los ist, wie halt vor ner Woche im DAO, da waren wir ja immer 15-20 Leute...


add mich mal in iseekyou : 409563924


----------



## Driftking007 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

So, nun hab ich nochmal 'n paar bilderchen geschossen, und bin der meinung, dass DAS schon bald fotorealismus ist und wehe einer wiederspricht mir


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Also die Grafik ist wirklich sagenhaft. Wenn nicht bald die Demo kommt, muss ich mirs noch ohne testen kaufen.


----------



## Cionara (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Die soll heute rauskommen eig


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Die soll heute rauskommen eig


 
Quelle?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

wenn die Demo heute kommt dann heute Nacht so wie das 2. Patch auch sehr spät raus kam


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

die demo ist doch schon erhältlich? was habt ihr den?

FilePlanet: ArmA 2 Demo

ach ja ist zwar schnell braucht aber nen fileplanet account...sorry der kostet zwar nix aber ich such mal nen anderen schnellen seeder

viel spass mit der demo.

mfg

edit: hier der tread mit den download links für alle der englischen sprache mächtigen^^

http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?t=74668


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

na supi, werd heut abend gleich mal anfangen zu saugen -thx-


----------



## Driftking007 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich hab da mal ne frage, kann man in irgendeiner datei den kontrast im spiel verändern, denn wenn der nur n bisschen höher wäre, sähe das spiel noch besser aus 
Ich hab da dann nochmal n paar fotos angehängt, wobei ich nur den kontrast n bisschen mit photoshop höher gestellt hab.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin driftking,

normalerweise kann man den kontrast vom monitor anpassen, oder da du auch ne geforce besitzt kannst du auch prima in der nvidia steuerung kontrast und farbabmischung ändern.

ich fahre zumbeispiel ziemlich krasse kontrast und helligkeitswerte, da ich so meinem billigen tn panel tft ein doch hübsches, wenn auch (natürlich) nicht lebensnahes bild entlocken kann.

mfg


----------



## Driftking007 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ja das mit dem Treiber funktioniert mehr schlecht als recht 

1. Ich hab keine lust immer vorm spielstart den treiebr zu öffnen, um den kontrast eizustellen

2. Sieht das mit der einstellung im trieber nicht so aus, als wenn man den kontrast vom foto erhöht  ist komisch aber keine ahnung, ich bezweifele, überhaupt eien unterschied zu sehen, aber ich mach mal 2 vergleichfotos 

Edit:
So ich hab mal mit fraps 2 vergleichfotos geschossen und muss sagen, ich erkenne da eigendlich kaum einen unterschied, wenn ich den kontrast im treiber verändere  irgendwie komisch


----------



## Bang0o (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

versuchs mal am monitor
ich erkenn da jetzt auf meinem super uber mega kontrastscharfen display keine unterschiede auf deinen bildern schaut nicht anders aus als sonst


----------



## Driftking007 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich benutz einen EIZO Felxscan T960 und ich hab den konrast schon auf der höchsten stufe, damit man n gutes bild hat, der monitor ist aber so geil ich will keien flachbildschirm ^^


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ja gut dann biste selber schuld^^, ich sah auf den bildern nämlich auch keinen unterschied zu der grafik mit der ich spiele^^.

wiegesagt selbst auf nem billig tft muss man meist kontrast senken weil sonst das ganze bild ein wenig zu künstlich wirkt^^, es sei den man steht auf diesen comic look.

ich zieh im treiber auch nicht kontrast hoch sondern "color vibrance" da mein monitor ne kleine farbschwäche hat.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ich benutz einen EIZO Felxscan T960 und ich hab den konrast schon auf der höchsten stufe, damit man n gutes bild hat, der monitor ist aber so geil ich will keien flachbildschirm ^^


doch du willst einen flachbildschirm von samsung für mindestens 300€

ich hoffe man gibt mir dafür jetzt geld


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

So habe mir gerade die Demo installiert. Nur kann ich sie nicht starten, weil angeblich keine X3DAudio_1.6.dll gefunden wurde. Und nu?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin,

einfach mal dx updaten das hilft gewaltig,

Download details: DirectX End-User Runtime

ach ja und sonst hilft immer:

Google ist dein Freund -

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

man dankt recht herzlich


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ne ach sorry für meinen harschen ton,
ich kann nur nicht verstehen wieso man so einfache dinge wie dx updaten nicht dann macht wenn die updates rauskommen(in diesem fall schon im märz!!!^^)

meist steht das auch in den readmes das man dafür zu sorgen hat das treiber jeglicher art auf den neusten stand sein müssen.

mfg


----------



## Cionara (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Jap bei der installation von Patch 1.02 wurde auch darauf hingewiesen und später sind die Foren wieder voll mit Leuten dies  Spiel net starten könne


----------



## Driftking007 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Nun hab ich es geschafft  ich hab die Waffenkammer auf 100 % 
Zwar nicht erspielt, da kam ich nur bis 75 und hatte kein bock mehr, ich hab mir einfach n paar punkte in die Arma2 savegame cfg datei eingetragen 

ich hab dann auch mal n bisschen die freigeschalteten dinge getestet und noch coole Screens von der Arma 2 Landschaft gemacht 

Ich hoffe paule hat übernächstes WE wieder zeit, um mal die Kampagne endlich zu zweit durchzuspielen, denn vor 3 wochen sind wir kläglich wegen den bugs bei Razor Two hängen geblieben, und Paules PC hat sich nur noch aufgehängt ...  lag wohl an seinem i7


----------



## jay.gee (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hier das neue Patchbulid (Hotfix) der Version 1.2 - >Download<
Mit diesem Hotfix wird ArmA auf den Stand der Demo gepatcht:

_Change log for build *58134* from the previous patch 1.02:

    * Fixed localVRAM detection on Vista x64 systems with 8 GB RAM and more
    * Enabled MSAA in Video options 
    * Fixed  possible crash in Radio target reporting for NULL target
    * Fixed DOF always enabled on game start.
    * Added safeguard againg frequent reset into RequestFlushMemory as well.
    * Improved Cannot create surface Rpt messages.
    * Relaxed reset recovery conditions to that "profylactic" reset happens less often.
    * HC command - enabled page selection
    * Commandline parameter -netlog available in retail version again
    * Editor fix: modules info serialization
    * Fix: weapon fire effects in MP 		_


----------



## Driftking007 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Da bin ich gleich mal am saugen 

Doch da hab ich nun doch noch ein anderes problem 

Ihr glaubt es vielleicht nicht, aber mein TOLLER Eizo geht einfach immerwieder aus ?! Ich hoffe, der ist nicht kaputt ?! Hab nämlich grade kein geld da ich rollerführerschein machen will, und der schon teuer genug ist 

Edit: Das laden dauert ganz schön lange, denn zur zeit nur 2 Mirrors und Der eine Torrent und der sndere mit 25 KBs


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin driftking,

das der monitor immer wieder mal ausgeht kann folgende gründe haben:
-die neueren geforce treiber(ab 185) verursachen das plug and play monitore falsch erkannt werden können, ich hab gottseidank ne treibercd beim tft dabei gehabt(is nicht standart)
-dein monitor überhitzt, da hilfts mal eine auflösung niedrigerzu fahren.

und das der patch nicht reinkommt nervt richtig, ich hab wenigstens schon die hälfte!^^

mfg


----------



## Driftking007 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Das mit dem überhitzen hab ich mir auch gedacht, nun geht es aber wieder 
das war wohl wieder iener der macken vom Bildschirm, denn ich habs früher manchmal gehabt, dass der bildschirm total verschwommen wurde, und er einmal laut knallte und dann gings wieder 

naja ich hatte auch schon 80 % und dann wurde der download plötzlich abgebrochen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

oh pcgh hat den download mit fullspeed(pcgh ftw!^^)
der patch ist cool da merkt man erst mal wieviel power im system steckt,
ich kann 4xfsaa fahren ohne das sich die frames ändern! und das mit ner ollen 250GTS!

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

hab auch mal wieder bock auf arma2 trau mich aber nicht weil das sicher ne einzige diashow wird :/


----------



## Cionara (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Sehr geil endlich FSAA ^^

Geht ja echt ab.
Jetzt gibt es auch Land oberhalb von Utes und die Karte hakelt net mehr rum und lädt nach wenn man scrollt sondern ist super flüssig.
4xFSAA kostet mich auch nur ein paar FPS..


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

echt heftig nur so nen mini update aber trotzdem macht arma um 200% mehr spaß^^

leider hab ich jetzt meinen vram bug richtig schlimm

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

und ich kann meine cpu nicht mehr übertakten
argh!
wie soll ich arma2 mit 1,8ghz flüssig zpcken?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

garnicht...^^

ne sach an was isn mit der cpu los?

mit nem AMD 2,6ghz 5000+(in etwa so schnell wie nen E4300 geht es solange du nicht weiter als 900m schaust.

und sonst hau doch nen 8200er rauf der kostet ja nicht die welt. und reicht mit oc locker.

mfg


----------



## Cionara (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Meinen Vram Bug hab ich jetzt auch sehr oft, aber ist noch nicht wieder aufgtreten seitdem ich Videospeicher von Vorseintellung auf "Hoch" gestellt habe, habe 1024MB Vram


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin,

ja werde ich wohl auch machen müssen-.-(parallax mapping sieht so geil aus^^) oder ich setze den wert manuell in der .cfg

werde wohl aber auch wieder ins ATI lager wechseln, wollte ursprünglich ja auf ne 285GTX wechseln aber ne HD 4870er 1gb scheint da echt verlockender was die leistungs entfaltung angeht(vorallen in hohen auflösungen).
naja mal benchmarks konsultieren^^

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> garnicht...^^
> 
> ne sach an was isn mit der cpu los?
> 
> ...


irgendson pll taktgeber im bios hat sich aufgehangen und ich kann meine cpu nicht mehr auf 3ghz takten und gurk mit ,1,8ghz rum
ne neue cpu will ich mir auch nicht zulegen weil ich ja eh bald zum bund muss und mir da n notebook kaufen werde


----------



## buga (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> *
> 
> Tutorial zum Performance verbessern (Updated 1.02):
> 
> ...



Wenn ich fragen darf, was für ne Graka und Prozessor etc. benutzt du ?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



buga schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf, was für ne Graka und Prozessor etc. benutzt du ?



moin,

auch wenn ich nicht cionara bin finde ich es aber trotzdem wichtig dich auf eine wichtige eigenschaft deines gehirns aufmerksam zu machen:
Lesen...

schau doch mal unter die posts von cionara... hier mal ein auszug:

Core i7 920 @ 4,3 Ghz @1.36V
GTX280- 700/1188
6144 MB DDR3 7-7-7-18 1333Mhz

und jetzt stelle bitte deine frage nochmal ohne gleich ganze posts zu zitieren ohne sinn.

mfg


----------



## Cionara (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hatte damals aber noch 4 GB Ram und einen Q9550 
und mithhilfe der Patches gibts jetzt auch noch Kantenglättung
und mehr Performance wemn man Postprocessing aus macht =>
muss ich nochmal neu screenshotten


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ein paar Impressionen aus ArmA 2*

Kann man diese "Weichzeichnung" der Grafik irgendwie abschalten ? Das erkennt man ja fast garnix weil alles so super verschwommen und weich aussieht 

Hab ma nen Beispielbild drin.
Die Screens auf der 1 Seite wirken alle viel schärfer.


----------



## muertel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Lol, tut mir leid, aber in dieser Situation "wacht" man gerade auf, das Bild wird immer schärfer bis man dann die Waffe in der Hand hält, dann bleibt die Grafik so (hoffe es kommt rüber was ich sagen will).

So zeigt dieser Screenshot überhaupt NIX representatives vom Spiel, mach mal 1 Minute später ein Bildchen 

Wenn dir die Grafik immer noch zu verschwommen ist, Postprocessing deaktivieren bzw. den No Blur Mod laden!


----------



## Cionara (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Jau ^^


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ömm ne bei anderen Missionen bleibt das auch so "weich". Bei GTA IV gibt es diesen Effekt auch, man kann ihn aber glücklicherweise abstellen.

Den Effekt sieh man aber nur wirklich wenn man das Bild in Original-größe anschaut. Auflösung ist schon auf 1920x1080 gesetzt.


----------



## Cionara (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Fillrate auf 100% gesetzt ?
bzw. Render-Auflösung oder so heißts ja jetzt.

Deine Auflösung und die Render Auflösung müssen gleich groß sein.


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Fillrate auf 100% gesetzt ?
> bzw. Render-Auflösung oder so heißts ja jetzt.
> 
> Deine Auflösung und die Render Auflösung müssen gleich groß sein.



War ne gute idee ! Danköööö jetzt gehts


----------



## Driftking007 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Yeah ein paar meiner Bilder wurden auf der Homepage von PCGH gezeigt *rot anlauf*

Ich mach morgen mit Prince Paul ne schöne ArmA 2 Lan und werd nun nochmal die Kampagne Testen und noch ein paar schöne Fotos schießen 

Hab da nur noch ne frage zu dem ArmA Mark:

Warum verändern sich die Werte nicht, wenn ich meinen Prozessor von 2,4 Ghz auf 3,2 Ghz übertakte, obwohl ich bestimmt 5 Fps mehr hab und warum lauft der 4. Run immernoch mit Texturnachladungen ? Mit Patch 1.1 ging das besser!

Gruß
Driftking007


----------



## Cionara (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Stell den Videospeicher nicht höher als "hoch" dann müssten die Texturnachlader weggehen, bei mir zumindest.
Und welche Werte ? Die in den Optionen sind immer die gleichen, die verändern sich gar nicht bzw. passen sich auch nicht an. LIes der mal das PErformance Tutorial im ersten Post des Threads durch.

Die Mod ist obergeil wenn man mit KI spielt, sprich Singleplayer, Warfare, oder sonstiges:  http://armed-assault.de/news/ruhe-die-zweite.html

Und die Soundmod habt ihr hoffe ich eh alle drauf  http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?t=74004


----------



## Driftking007 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Mit den Werten meine ich die Punkte.

Wenn ich aber den Videospeicher auf "Hoch" stelle, dann hab ich 3 Fps weniger, und die sind oft schon entscheident in der Stadt im Singleplayer.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Und die Soundmod habt ihr hoffe ich eh alle drauf  VopSound 2.0 - Bohemia Interactive Forums



jaja die sound mod....

ich hoffe der bekommt wie wirklich schrecklich unrealistischen fahrzeug sounds hin... und alle anderen auch.....
und wo ist zum geier die HiFiFX soundmod?
oder chammy´s soundmod?

ich will endlich mal was realistisch klingendes und nicht so nen soundflicken...

war echt schon am überlegen ob ich mal chammy sein kunstwerk für arma 2 editier... hmmm.... ja ich glaub das mach ich mal über die woche.

mfg


----------



## Cionara (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Hast du die andre Mod probiert ?

Ruhe, die zweite | News | Armed-Assault.de

Ich finde die verzehnfacht den Spielspaß wenn man mit KI unterwegs ist ^^


@ Driftking

Zieht das wirklich 3 Fps ? Lass mal den Arma-Mark damit laufen.
Wenn du Objektdetails noch nicht auf "Sehr niedrig oder niedrig" hast probier das mal.
Sieht net schlechter aus un die FPS rasen in die höhe wie ein fahrender Humvee der von einer Hellfire getroffen wird 

Heut war einer im TS der meinte auf seinem Singlecore Athlon 3200+ läuft ArmaII mit allem auf "sehr hoch" super flüssig seitdem er eine 8800GTX zu seinem 2.1Ghz Singlecore hat.
Dann wollte er allen einbläuen dass das spiel super grafikkarten lastig ist.

Voll schlimm wie die da immer alle am reden sind ^^ anstatt Fraps anzuschmeißen, sich im Editor in Chernogorsk zu stellen und die Grafikoptionen ingame durchzuwechseln um zu schauen was am besten aussieht/läuft...neeein die müssen natürlich wieder Dummfug reden


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin,moin,

so habe jetzt eine HD4870 1gb mir geholt für arma2.

die frames sind förmlich explodiert, die 250GTX mit 1gb hat trotz guter theoretischer werte und angeblich vorhandener rop power meist um 70%Frames das nachsehen.
(alles sehr hoch/voreinstellung/post fx off/8x MSAA/1680x1050->2230x...(150%fillrate)/Chernogorsk)
hätte ich echt nicht erwartet, liegt aber wohl an der etwas höheren bandbreite^^:

GTX 84GB/s->HD 115GB/s

und das ich diesen dämlichen vram-geforce bug los bin ist echt erfrischend.
Texturflimmern hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, außer das was ich schon auf der geforce hatte, welches ja arma2 bedingt ist.

jetzt muss ich nur noch die HD 4870 übertakten und ich denke dann gehts mal richtig los^^

arma2mark-wert folgt bei den oben genannten settings.

EDIT: jo 2558punkte... obwohl im direkten spiel chernogorsk mit 36min 48maximum fps läuft... verstehe ich nicht^^

mfg


----------



## Cionara (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ich hab mal nen Vergleich für jemanden gemacht der dachte dass wenn man den i7 von 3.2Ghz auf 4.2Ghz übertaktet dass doch nur ein paar Punkte in irgendwelchen Benchmarks bringt.

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3824/vergleichocarma2.gif


Ergebnis: *30 Fps Unterschied


*mfg Cionara


----------



## jay.gee (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ich will endlich mal was realistisch klingendes und nicht so nen soundflicken...



Stay tuned...
Man beachte den Doppler-Effekt --> Klick mich
Oder den Hind ->>> Das kommt doch schon recht abgefahren <<<-
Ansonnsten kommen die >>VOP² Sounds<< doch sehr edel.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Vergleich für jemanden gemacht der dachte dass wenn man den i7 von 3.2Ghz auf 4.2Ghz übertaktet dass doch nur ein paar Punkte in irgendwelchen Benchmarks bringt.
> 
> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3824/vergleichocarma2.gif
> 
> ...



jo heftig geiles ergebnis^^

aber ich glaub der arma mark skaliert mit cpu sehr viel mehr als mit graka, habe mit ATT mal nachgeschaut wie gafikkarten<->cpu last so aussieht und im armamark ist immer die cpu der limitierende faktor bei mir, im normalen spiel ist es die graka(ausser die großen massen ki schlachten natürlich da begrenzt die cpu auf 25fps)

so kann man doch mal getrost die graka settings hochjagen^^

mfg


----------



## Driftking007 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Boar ey nun hab ich die Lan hinter mir, und es war echt zum ko**en!

Anfangs haben PrincePaul und ich ne runde Battleforge gespielt, ist ja mittlerweile kostenlos, dann wollten wir die Kampagne in Arma 2 neu anfangen, um wieder ins spiel reinzukommen, aber es ging gar nicht!
Alle 5 min kam immer der, der hostete "Back to Desktop".
Das spiel lief zwar noch im Hintergrund, und der Client konnte noch spielen, doch der Spieler der hostete ist der Gruppenanführer und spielen war somit unmöglich. Außerdem läuft das Spiel bei Paule noch nicht so "flüssig" mit seiner 8800gts -.-

Naja, nach dem wir merkten, dass das nichts wird, haben wir Battleforge weitergespielt, denn das lief ohne fehler.


----------



## TM30 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Cionara kannst du bitte auch mal den Benchmark aus der ARMA2 Demo nehmen, einmal mit 3,2Ghz und einmal mit 4,2Ghz. Bitte


----------



## Cionara (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Ja das mit dem Crash to Desktop ist mit dem neuen Mini-Patch gekommen der das Spiel auf den "neueren" Stand der Demo gebracht hat.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin leute,

ich habe die gründe gefunden wieso auf pc immer der ctd fehler kamm im multiplayer:

- 1: hatte ich ja den vram bug von geforce in verdacht, textur speicher reduziert und zack liefs, da mir das aber nicht passte(grafikkarte mit 1gb und dann nicht mal maximale texturen? nenene ohne mich^^) habe ich mir einfach ne ATi gekauft und fertig.

dann hatte ich zwar schon 50% weniger ctds aber immer noch genug das es nervt, arbeitspeicher überwacht und gemerkt das er immer bei1,3gb use abgestürzt ist

- 2: hatte ich eigentlich die auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert und maxmem 2047 an, maxmem aus und auslagerungdatei auf 2048mb und lief

seit dem habe ich nur noch missions bedingte abstürze:
- CTI skriptsalat und evo skriptsalat^^

story habe ich jetzt schon mehrmals mit dem kollegen durchgezoggt^^ ohne absturz.

ihr könnt das ja mal ausprobieren, mir hats geholfen.

system:

phenom 2 550@ 3,4ghz
4gb 1066mhz ddr2
ATI 4870 1gb
Windows 7 rc1 64bit

settings:

1680x1050@150%fillrate
textur details=sehr hoch
textur speicher=voreinstellung
anisotrop= sehr hoch
antialaising=4xmsaa
gelände details=normal
objekt details=normal
schatten= hoch
post fx= deaktiviert

wiegesagt wäre net wenn das auch andere ausprobieren würden, vielleicht hilft es ja auch euch.

mfg


----------



## Cionara (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



> Cionara kannst du bitte auch mal den Benchmark aus der ARMA2 Demo nehmen, einmal mit 3,2Ghz und einmal mit 4,2Ghz. Bitte



Würde ich gerne machen aber hab die Demo gar nicht installiert. Mal schauen wenn ich die Benchmark-Mission irgendwo zum runterladen finde kann ich da auch gerne nochmal testen


----------



## TM30 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

hier kannst du Teile der Demo runterladen (also auch den Benchmark) und dann in der Vollversion verwenden: ArmA2 Demo Insel und Missionen | News | Armed-Assault.de
Nur 40MB

Vielen Dank schon mal! Und wenn du vergleichst,bitte auch nen Screenshot der ARMA2 Settings dazu


----------



## Driftking007 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

So, um mal wieder n bisschen leben ins Thema zu bekommen hab ich wieder ne kleine Bilderflut gemacht, dabi sind alle einstellungen auf sehr hoch, bzw. FSAA auf 8.


----------



## latinoramon (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Danke @Driftking007
Wie sind deine FPS raten so mit dieser Einstellung?


----------



## Driftking007 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Aufm Land hab ich so ca 32-35 FPS, wenn ich in die stadt komme, fängt es aber an zu ruckeln, da hab ich so 22-28 FPS, ist aber noch spielbar....
Zum richtigen spielen, wenn ich nicht screens mache, hab ich auch FSAA auf sehr hoch, schatten auf hoch und hab in der Config "Scene Complexity" auf 250000. Dann hab ich aufm Land 45-50 FPS und in der stadt 32-37  FPS, dabei sieht es kaum schlechter aus


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

moin,

da sieht man mal wie gut BIS diesmal die performance hinbekommen hat wenn ich bedenke das ich arma 1 damals auf mittelklasse hardware nicht mit 10fps zocken konnte und diesmal kann meine superlahme hardware mit 30-40fps durch chernogorsk fließen während ich ein 4 spieler evo game hoste^^.
Danke BIS!

mfg


----------



## Taitan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Spiele Arma2 nun auch seit ein paar Wochen, hauptsächlich im MP, aber was mich echt stört ist die kurze Kampagne. Da hätte etwas mehr Umfang dabei sein können.

Ansonsten ganz gutes Game.


----------



## nulchking (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Gibbet auch Missionen zum runterladen?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ja,

aber singleplayer immer weniger als multiplayermissionen.
meist kommen auch mit bestimmten Addon packs(ACE2mod) nen haufen missionen mit.
eine richtige missions flut wirds aber erst in 1 jahr ungefähr geben, weil es dann jeder spielen kann und dann ist die aktzeptanz einwenig größer(zumindest war das bei arma1 der fall).

du kannst aber auch ganz entspannt mit dem editor oder dem wizard selber missionen basteln.

mfg


----------



## nulchking (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Wo kann ich die Missionen den Downloaden?


----------



## Driftking007 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Let me google that for you

Ist doch nicht so schwer oder ?

Mal ne andere Frage:

Welche treiber benutzt ihr denn alle, um Arma 2 zu zocken ?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

jo,

cat 9.6
auf windows 7 rc1

und als ich noch die geforce hatte den 186.18

also einfach immer den neusten nachdem sich das 182.50 geblubber als falsch erwiesen hatte.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> jo,
> 
> cat 9.6
> auf windows 7 rc1


same²

performance ist recht gut, hab nur manchmal nachts texturflackern


----------



## Dieter66 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



nulchking schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die Missionen den Downloaden?




Da sicher !

Armaholic.com - International fansite covering: Armed Assault - Arma: Combat Operations - Arma 2 - Armaholic.com


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Neuer Nvidia Treiber 190.38, wie läuft er bei euch?

Ich bekomme starke Grafikfehler und sehr sehr schlechte Fps (nie höher als 29 fps) = unspielbar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Neuer Nvidia Treiber 190.38, wie läuft er bei euch?
> 
> Ich bekomme starke Grafikfehler und sehr sehr schlechte Fps (nie höher als 29 fps) = unspielbar


der ist noch Beta da kann so was schon vorkommen...


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Stimmt kann vorkommen.
Wollte nur mal fragen ob es bei jemanden besser läuft.
Benutze jetzt wieder den 182.50


----------



## Taitan (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Witziger Weise hab ich NIE über 30 FPS...allerdings auch nie darunter....egal bei welcher Auflösung/Details/Füllrate etc. 

Seltsam.

Hab nen i7 920@3.7GHz und HD 4890


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Stimmt kann vorkommen.
> Wollte nur mal fragen ob es bei jemanden besser läuft.
> Benutze jetzt wieder den 182.50


wieviel FPS hattest du denn mit dem 182,5 im vergleich zum Beta Treiber bei sonst gleichen Settings und im Treiber


----------



## Woohoo (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wieviel FPS hattest du denn mit dem 182,5 im vergleich zum Beta Treiber bei sonst gleichen Settings und im Treiber



Im Hauptmenü oder in dem Teil wo man das Fliegen übt (Transportieren/Schießen/Notlandung)  z.B. 60 bis 75 Fps und mit dem 190iger Treiber 25 bis 30 FPs


----------



## Cionara (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

ja die 190iger sind echt net so Pralle. Hab bei Aion 100 fps verloren. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte ^^
Eine neue Version der Vop-Soundmod ist draußen. 2.1 es wurden einige Sounds hinzugefügt wie schallgedämpfte Waffen usw.

Hat wer von euch eigentlich Interesse an einem Coop Event ? Mein Clan hat den größten Server laufen wo immer alle 118 Slots belegt sind muah, wenn nicht grade 64 Spieler läuft. Jedenfalls  such ich noch ein paar nette Leute die Lust haben mit zuzocken.


Sind ja außerdem ziemlich geile Addons rausgekommen und keiner schreibt was 
Einmal Täuschkörper für Flugzeuge: Flares countermeasure system standalone - Armaholic.com
Dann FLIR (Wärmebildkamera) wie in CoD4 inner AC-130 YouTube - ArmA2 FLIR Demo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0YPDDqF-Syc&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0YPDDqF-Syc&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Und Wüstenkarten bzw. Landschaft aus ArmA 1 in neuem Gewand 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mk_V80kIAa4&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mk_V80kIAa4&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Gibt noch viel mehr Schnickschnack Autoradio usw. einfach mal bei www.armaholic.com gucken.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

So Moin leutz,

hab mir mal ne neue cpu "besorgt", mal sehen wie arma darauf reagiert, ich hoffe nun kann ich endlich die objekt details auf max packen ohne das die frames so einbrechen.
Die mods die cionara genannt hat sind wirklich zu empfehlen, nutze sie auch schon seit ihrem erscheinen.

naja erstmal nen paar arma 2 mark runs machen^^

mfg


----------



## Cionara (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2*

Neuer Patch draußen: ARMA2Patch_1_03_.zip - FileFactory


----------



## Woohoo (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Wird direkt getestet.

Hab das Spiel gerade neu installiert. Kann ich direkt den neuen Patch installiern oder brauch ich die Patch zuvor auch?


----------



## Cionara (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

oh das weiß ich nicht ^^ probiers einfach ich denke der installer wird meckern wenns nicht geht


----------



## Woohoo (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Einfach den Patch 1.03 über Version 1.00 installieren hat funktioniert.

Ohne die Startparameter zu verändern (-nosplash -cpucount=4 -winxp) hab ich ich leider immernoch Grafikfehler mit dem 190.38 Treiber.

Werd jetzt mal mit den veränderten Parametern testen und mit dem Treiber 182.50


----------



## Cionara (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

ok, also bie hat hat -winxp immer stark Fps-Abzug gegeben.

Aber ja einfach mal probieren


----------



## Cionara (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Es gibt wieder ein paar News:

ARMA II Community Update - Armaholic.com

Patch 1.04 soll sich den Problemen widmen mit denen die User stark zu kämpfen haben, unter anderem Mouselag und Performance/Ruckler in Städten.

Dann kommen noch bald die Editor-Tools für Modder raus, da wird es dann hoffentlich auch viele neue Sachen von der Community geben und eine ArmA2 Version für Linux-Server ist in Arbeit.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

welcher Treiber ist bei der Version 1.03 am besten habe den Treiber 190.38 noch nicht installiert (sollte ich es machen) 
seit dem Patch 1.03 lief das Spiel gefühlt schlechter


----------



## Cionara (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Nein bleib bei den 185ern die 190er sind schlecht für ArmA 2.


Ein Addon wurde angekündigt: 

ArmA II Expansion Pack Announced - Voodoo Extreme


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

moin,

man so nen addon im middle east szenario wäre jetzt echt ma cool! vorallem bei der hammer grafik die die arma 2 engine ermöglicht....
Ich hoffe das addon kommt noch dieses jahr!

mfg


----------



## Cionara (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Ja Sahrani sieht ja in ArmA 2 schon gut aus dann wird das neue Addon bestimmt was feines.


----------



## ThoR65 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*



Cionara schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder ein paar News:
> 
> ARMA II Community Update - Armaholic.com
> 
> ...


 
Bleibt zu hoffen, das der 8GiByte Bug auch behoben wird. Ansonsten geht das Spiel über den GebrauchtSpieleLadentisch. Es ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel, wie man in der heutigen Zeit ein Spiel programmieren kann, bei dem 8GiByte RAM probleme machen.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

moin,

Ich weiß net was ihr alle habt, wenn ich meine 4GB um weitere 4GB erweitere bekomme ich net einen fehler... alles flüssig
ich habe auch keine grafikbugs mit meiner Radeon,nicht einen!
Also entwerder bin ich nen riesen glückspilz oder alle mit den problemen sollten vielleicht lieber wieder pong spielen.

ich verstehe die welt einfach net.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

habe 12 GB RAM von so einem Problem habe ich noch nichts bemerkt
habe es aber auch nicht versucht mal nur mit 4 GB zu spielen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

ja,

 ok es soll den fehler geben aber nur bei vista 64bit und nur mit ner radeon HD karte. ich verstehe dann auch wieder die welt, da ich ja w7 64bit nutze.
ja mit 4gb war ätzend
(8gb konnte ich auch net dauerhaft, weil ich kann meinem mitbewohner zwar zum testen den speicher ausbauen, aber net dauerhaft^^)
jetzt habe ich dauerhaft 6gb drinne- gutes verhältnis zwischen oc und menge finde ich.
jetzt sind auch meine letzten fehlermeldungen adé(out of memory bla bla bla) und ich konnte die pagefile endlich ausstellen. meine frames sind jetzt zwar net mehr, aber alle ruckler sind weg.

kann jetzt auch endlich dedi und client auf meinem rechner laufen lassen, da zahlen sich mal die beiden speicherkontroller aus die der phenom2 hat^^. von 15fps nach 3 stunden supermächte jetzt bei 45fps.
so macht lan wieder spaß!

mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Ich weiß net was ihr alle habt, wenn ich meine 4GB um weitere 4GB erweitere bekomme ich net einen fehler... alles flüssig
> ich habe auch keine grafikbugs mit meiner Radeon,nicht einen!
> ...


 
hi,
wenn du meinst das ich lieber Pong spielen sollte, werd ich das machen. Dort ist die Grafik wenigstens "*Zeitgemäß*"  und nicht wie in folgenden Screens zu sehen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/62012-arma-2-grafik-spinnt.html#post992713 . Also ich finde das Anno 2009 schon einiges mehr geboten werden muss, um die Käufer zu überzeugen.  Könnte aber sein, das meine Hardware nicht mehr State of Art sind. In diesem Falle würde ich mir natürlich sofort einen neuen Supidupimegahighend PC zulegen. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*



ThoR65 schrieb:


> hi,
> wenn du meinst das ich lieber Pong spielen sollte, werd ich das machen. Dort ist die Grafik wenigstens "*Zeitgemäß*"  und nicht wie in folgenden Screens zu sehen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/62012-arma-2-grafik-spinnt.html#post992713 . Also ich finde das Anno 2009 schon einiges mehr geboten werden muss, um die Käufer zu überzeugen.  Könnte aber sein, das meine Hardware nicht mehr State of Art sind. In diesem Falle würde ich mir natürlich sofort einen neuen Supidupimegahighend PC zulegen.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



naja kein grund bissig zu werden, aber wie du das mit ner geforce hinbekommst weiß ich echt net.
bei mir löppts mit zeitgemäßer grafik und annehmbarer performance.  irgendwas mache ich richtig würde ich sagen.
ne BIS weiß ja vom problem und patch 1.04 ist ja auch in der mache.
ausserdem gibts ja schon den ein oder anderen tweak wies dann doch geht.
Google ist dein Freund -

mfg


----------



## Cionara (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Das mit dem Pong spielen war aber auch nicht grade nett 

Es ist ein Beta-Patch raus mit dem man ganz normal im Multiplayer zocken kann. Hat bei mir Mouselagg und Soundknacken weggemacht, Performance hat sich gering verbessert. Der Patch wird sepparat installiert. Das heißt man kann 1.03 und 1.03 Beta spielen nachdem man ihn installiert hat.

ftp://downloads.bistudio.com/arma2.com/update/beta/ARMA2_Build_58834.zip

Freitag war bei GermanyFun wieder Coop Event, Screens im Anhang.


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Es gibt wieder netten Addon Nachschub.
Ich habe mir mal die rausgepickt die mir am besten gefallen.

*Installation*:


Spoiler



Alle Addons kommen in Mod Ordner. Ihr erstellt dazu im ArmA 2 Verzeichnis einen Ordner mit beliebigem Namen für das Addon.
Zum Beispiel @Landtex oder @RKSL das "@" davor damit man direkt sieht es ist ein Modordner der nicht direkt zum Game gehört.
In dem Order erstellt ihr den Unterordner mit Namen "Addons" ohne Anführungszeichen (hier @Landtex\Addons) und packt dort 
die *.pbo* und *.bisign* Dateien des jeweiligen Addons rein. Die *.bikey* Dateien kommen in den Ordner Keys im ArmA 2 Verzeichnis. 
Also  ArmA 2\Keys. Nun muss das Addon nur noch aktiviert werden.

*Manuelles Aktivieren des Addons (nicht empfohlen):*

Um das jeweilige Addon zu aktivieren müsst ihr die ArmA 2 Verknüpfung editieren mit -mod=Landtex bei meinem Beispiel.
Wenn ihr den Modordner Weihnachtsmann nennt was durchaus geht müsst ihr -mod=Weihnachtsmann eintragen 

Bei mir sieht der Startparameter der Verknüpfung so aus wenn ich mit Landtex, VopSound, RH Heli Sound und Tracked Vehicle Sounds starte:

C:\Program Files\Bohemia Interactive\ArmA 2\arma2.exe  -world=empty -nosplash -mod=@VopSound_2.1;@RH;@TRSM;@LandTex

-nosplash und -world=empty habe ich auf Seite 1 im Tutorial zum Performance verbessern erklärt.

*ArmA Launch (empfohlen):*

Deutlich praktischer ist aber ein Launcher bei dem man Mods einfach per Klick aktiviert und deaktiviert.
Das erspart das editieren des Startparameters, die Mod-Ordner müsst ihr trotzdem vorher noch anlegen bzw. sind meist schon bei den Downloads drinne.

http://www.assaultmissionstudio.de/downloads.php?cat_id=31&download_id=190

Bei Armalaunch einfach den Pfad der ArmA2.exe angeben, Programm neustarten und er zeigt die Modordner an.
Ihr könnt dann bequem angeben welche Mods geladen werden sollen und Profile erstellen.

Allgemein nicht abschrecken lassen wenn mans einmal gemacht hat ist es sehr einfach und geht schnell.
Ich brauche zur Installation eines Addons vllt. grade noch 10 Sekunden und dann gehts schon los 


*
Die Addons:
*
Allgemein findet man Mengen an Addons unter folgendem Link.http://www.armaholic.com/list.php?c=arma2_addons
Hier meine Auswahl:



Spoiler



* Community Base Addons:*

http://dev-heaven.net/attachments/download/1802/CBA_v0-1-3.zip

Wird für viele Addons gebraucht. Einfach installieren.
*


Vegetation Tweak:*

http://proper.arma-creations.com/download/Vegetation_Low_Visuals_R_PROPER.7z

Weniger "Levels of Detail" der Vegetation. Sprich nahe Wäldern und unter Bäumen bricht die Performance nicht mehr ein und weniger Nachladeruckler. 
Ein Must Have

*

Soundmods:

*

Vopsound 2.1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b0rwJpkACyA&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b0rwJpkACyA&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=5884&a=dl

Neue realistische Sounds. 



RH Heli Sounds:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XN1V96xJgT0&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XN1V96xJgT0&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://filefactory.com/file/ahchaed/n/RH_Heli_sound_mod_1_01_7z

Realistische Sounds für Helikopter.




Tracked Vehicle Sounds:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/aheaf1a/n/TRSM-Tracked_Vehicles1_0_zip

Realistische Sounds für Fahrzeuge mit Ketten.

*

Landtex:*

Links vorher - Rechts mit Landtex




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://oac.arma-creations.com/download/CMA/LandTex_v1.0_2009_08_17.7z

Verbesserte Geländetexturen gegen Tepicheffekt und für bessere Leistung.
*


RKSL Countermeasures:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RKSL Studios: ArmA2.PBO and Countermeasures Released - Armaholic.com

Begrenzte Anzahl Täuschkörper durch die man im Flugzeug/Heli nicht mehr jeder Rakete zum Opfer fällt. Man wird auch trotzdem noch getroffen wenn man nicht koscher fliegt.

*

CAA1 aufgefrischte Armed Aussault 1 Inseln:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dFTEjmCHEyQ&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dFTEjmCHEyQ&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://www.armedassault.info/download.php?cat=addons&id=1040

Sahrani und andere Inseln aus AA1 für Armed Assault 2.

*

Weapon Smoke Replacement:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8sKXYMwvNQ&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8sKXYMwvNQ&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=7168&a=dl

Tauscht die runden Wölkchenn beim schießen gegen realistischen Rauch.

*

Lightfix:*

http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=6468&a=dl

Verbessert die Beleuchtung in der Nacht. Keine merkwürdigen Lichtkegel und verbuggte Lichter an Flugzeugen mehr.
*


Disposable Launcher:

*http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=6973&a=dl
Macht die Wegwerf Raketenwerfer AT4 und PRG18 auch ingame zu Wegwerf Raketenwerfern. Zusätzlich wurde der Platz 
den die Munition einnimmt um 3 Plätze verringert. Braucht CBA.

*


Vapor Trails:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=7102&a=dl

Fügt den Flugzeugen Kondensstreifen hinzu wenn sie scharfe Kurven fliegen usw.
Braucht CBA.





mfg Cionara


----------



## danysahne333 (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Hast du auch was sichtbares, wo man z.B. Vergleichsbilder sieht?


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [1.03 Released]*

Jau hab ich hinzugefügt zusammen mit Anleitung 
Mit Armalaunch kann man immer fix neue Addons probieren.


----------



## Cionara (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Addons Übersicht Seite 32]*

Patch 1.04 wurde released: 

ArmA2 Patch 1.04 released | News | Armed-Assault.de


----------



## Bang0o (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

lad ihn mir grad


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

jo seit dem patch habe ich nur noch sound fehler, egal was ich einstelle.
von 2channel-44,1KHz->7.1-192KHZ immer nur kratzen und andere *******(der atem ist unsagbar laut.)

alle dsp´s und so weiter aus.
ach ja ist ne xonar dx pci-e variante.

arma 2 1,03 löppt noch, 1,03beta schon mit dem selben prob-.-
dxist schon auf august2009 stand.

das ist jetzt mal echt kacke und ich weiß auch net mehr weiter...

mfg


----------



## Woohoo (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Hab das Spiel gerade komplett neu installiert. Ist es möglich das Spiel mit dem Nvidia Treibe 190.62 zu spielen? Hab max 25 fps und heftige Grafikfehler. 
Oder muss ich wieder einen alten Treiber benutzen. 
Arma2 macht es einen nicht leicht.

Okay mit dem Startparameter -WinXp sind die Fehler wieder weg.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

so meine soundprobs sind auch weg, beim bios update hatte das gigabyte board auf 200MHZ pci-e takt gesetzt, kein wunder also das die soundkarte macken macht wenn sie wat zu tun bekommt, auch wenns komisch ist das es nur bei arma 2 so war.
was ich auch toll finde ist das festplatten und grafikkarte das locker mitgemacht haben.

naja moral von der geschicht:
-beim bios update nicht darauf vertrauen das bei clear cmos auch wirklich alles gelöscht wird und nicht nur geändert.
-asus soundtreiber immer schön neu installieren nach bios update.

jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden mit dem 1.04 patch und klann nur sagen hut ab, auch wenn nioch viel zu tun ist, die gröbsten schnitzer sind weg, und multiplayer funzt auch mal länger als 4 stunden ohne ctd auf ner 64bit maschine.

mfg


----------



## Cionara (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Ich empfehle noch immer die 185.85er Treiber danach ist es bisher mit der Leistung und Qualität der Treiber runtergegangen. Bei den 190ern oft BSODs oder Crash to Desktop.


----------



## Rizzard (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Gab es eigentlich seit dem ersten Patch gewisse Performanceverbesserungen oder war das Hauptmerkmal eher auf die Bugs gerichtet?


----------



## Juarez91 (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

JA Mich würde es auch interessieren, ob die Bugdichte nun einigermaßen beseitigt ist, da ich es mit dem ersten Patch probiert habe, konnte aber nichteinmal das Training durch machen. Hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr weiterzuspielen, da ich mich ohne Tutorial nicht auskenne. Würds aber gerne nochmal probieren wenns endlich einigermaßen Bugfrei ist.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## hempsmoker (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Was kann ich denn so ca für ne Performance bei "Normal" erwarten, wenn ich das Spiel auf folgende Hardware installiere: 

CPU: C2Duo E6750 @ 3,0ghz
Graka: Radeon 4870 1gb
RAM: 4GB DDR3-Ram
MB: Asus P5KC
OS: Windows Vista Home Prem. 64bit

Hätte schon Lust das Spiel mal auszuprobieren, war früher begeisterter BF2 zocker, aber ein bisschen mehr realismus kann ja nie schaden .


----------



## Bang0o (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn so ca für ne Performance bei "Normal" erwarten, wenn ich das Spiel auf folgende Hardware installiere:
> 
> CPU: C2Duo E6750 @ 3,0ghz
> Graka: Radeon 4870 1gb
> ...


locker 40fps
hab mit meiner hd4890 und  e4300@2,4ghz fast alles auf max stellen können


----------



## hempsmoker (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

das hört sich gut an! Danke für die Info. 

Ich hab den Thread jetzt mal so sporadisch durchgelesen. Irgendwo hat einer was von einer Demo gesagt, ist diese mittlerweile draußen? Und wenn ja, mit Patch 1.04 zu vergleichen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Die ist draußen, zwar wurde seitdem noch was verbessert z.B. wie sich die Maus verhält und einige Bugs gefixt, aber testen schadet nichts.  Sonst kannst du dir auch mit Videos von Youtube ein ganz gutes Bild vom Spiel machen. Die Demo ist ja nur Singleplayer, der Multiplayer ist eigentlich der Punkt weswegen ich das Spiele. Coop Domination z.B... immer wieder fun mit 50 Leuten da die Städte von Feinden zu befreien oder Bezerk, 60 gegen 60 im Kampf um Städte.
Es gibt natürlich noch viele andere geile Maps, aber ich würde mal frech behaupten, dass seit Release die Serverzahl an Servern ohne Passwort stark gesunken ist. Suche übrigens noch gute nicht-Public Coop Server falls wer gute kennt. Auf den Publics nerven ab und zu Teamkiller usw...


----------



## Cionara (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Gestern mal wieder Coop Event bei Germany Fun, waren richtig Klasse 5 Stunden mit 50 Leuten. Unbeschreiblich gewesen. Xeno hat mal wieder ne klasse Mission erstellt. Nur das Gras war aus was etwas Atmo genommen hat aber der Rest hats wieder gut gemacht. Bilder poste ich noch 
Falls wer mal mitmachen will einfach hier Willkommen bei Germany-Fun.net im Forum anmelden und dann unter "Events" beim nächsten eintragen, dauer allerdings manchmal 2 Wochen bis dort wieder eins angekündigt wird.

Screens: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

sehr cool gefällt mir ..... kann mir jemand posten wo ich das game billig bekommen kann..? seit den patches scheint sich wohl einiges getan zu haben...


----------



## TM30 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerstücke, Sportartikel und mehr ? alles zu günstigen Preisen
www.SpieleGrotte.de - Dein GameShop


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Habe am Wochenende auch mal wieder Arma 2 gespielt (beta 59323), hatte einige Probleme überhaupt einen Server zu finden fand dann aber einen sehr schönen mit sehr guter Map.

-173rd Airborn Bri. mit Evo_Unlocked Ultimate Combat

Das gute ich konnte von Anfang an alle Flugeinheiten nutzen im Gegensatz zum normalen EVO und überlaufen war der Server auch nicht. Ich habe mit der Cobra einige Feindliche Flugzeuge und Helis abgeschossen, aber die haben mich leider auch, das ein oder andere mal erwischt, nicht mal 1 km entfernt vom Start Punkt. 

Ein von zwei mal konnte ich die SU34 aber auch erwischen, wenige Sekunden bevor sie mich auch erwischt hat bzw. den Heli, ich konnte Abspringen. Und bin dann zurück gelaufen zur Airbase dann wieder in die Cobra die schon wieder respawnt war und konnte dann in der Zielstadt einige Panzer erledigen und auf dem Weg dahin auch noch einen KA52.

Später am Sonntag bin ich das ganze dann noch mal geflogen diesmal mit einem Menschlichen Gunner aus Spanien, war ganz gut der Typ nicht perfekt aber das bin ich als Pilot auch nicht, vor allen nicht im Tiefflug da donnere ich doch mal gegen einen Baum und das verträgt weder die Cobra noch die F16 oder die F35 noch der Harrier.
Und am MG ist es besser einen zu haben die Raketen schießt man am besten alleine ab, vor allem die Hellfire.

Schön fände ich es jetzt noch wenn man auf Servern den F16 Mod nutzen könnte 
und zwar alle Varianten, von dem Flugzeug das hat zwar keine Hellfire aber doch auch andere Raketen die ihr Ziel doch auch finden. 
Wenn ein Moder für Coop die Luft zu Luft Raketen noch so Treffsicher wie die Hellfire machen könnte wäre das noch besser. Und dann sollte jedes Flugzeug und jeder Heli auch die beiden Arten haben und zwar 10 Stück von beiden Sorten in etwa.

Das schlechte an den 2 Tagen ca. 2x4 Stunden war das mein PC an den 2 Tagen 3 mal abgestürzt ist.
Zwei mal war 100% das Game schuld ein mal wohl mein PC,  die 3,337 GHz scheinen doch noch nicht stabil zu sein.

Könnte die Tage mal ARMA 2 auf WIN 7 testen aber da wird es wohl auch nicht besser laufen.
 Operation Flash Point 2 ist ja leider auch keine Alternative da werde ich ARMA 2 bald noch mal eine Chance geben event. auch mal zum Testen WIN XP nutzen oder WIN XP 64 bit.


Entschuldigung das da wohl ein paar Satzzeichen fehlen aber das ist weder meine Stärke noch wollte ich mir jetzt dafür Zeit nehmen. So ich bearbeite das ganze doch mal aber dann sind wohl einige Kommas zu viel drin.


----------



## hempsmoker (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Grad wollt ich loslegen von wegen "ein paar Kommas hätten in manchen Sätzen das lesen erleichtert" aber dann kam ja noch dein letzter Satz... . Aber wenn du schon kein Bock auf Satzzeichen hast, dann mach die Sätze wenigstens kürzer. 

BTT: Das Spiel interessiert mich schon sehr, aber die Demo is bei mir irgendwie nich so richtig zum Laufen gekommen... War eher Diashowmäßig. Muss wohl am Prozessor liegen, kann mir nich vorstellen dass die 4870 1GB da soviel Schuld dran hat... aber naja, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Cionara (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Haha ein spanischer Gunner also, geht ab


----------



## Rizzard (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Dieses Wochenende kann man ArmA 2 für 20 Euro über Steam beziehen.

Wäre ja fast ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Wär wirklich ne Überlegung wert. Aber ich weiß nich ob ich noch soviel zeit aufwenden kann um mich in so ein realtiv komplexes Spiel reinzufinden (zumindest sah die Steuerungsbelegung in der Demo sehr umfangreich aus). 

Irgendwann gibts das dann schon als 10 Euro-Version


----------



## Lindt (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Wär wirklich ne Überlegung wert. Aber ich weiß nich ob ich noch soviel zeit aufwenden kann um mich in so ein realtiv komplexes Spiel reinzufinden (zumindest sah die Steuerungsbelegung in der Demo sehr umfangreich aus).
> 
> Irgendwann gibts das dann schon als 10 Euro-Version


Ist der Singelplayer jetzt auch endlich gut spielbar, oder wimmelt es immer noch von Bugs?


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Ich dachte mein Post vermittelt die Botschaft, dass ich das Game selber gar nicht habe .

Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich keine Ahnung .


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

habe nur etwas im Editor und Online Coop gespielt da habe ich soweit keine Bugs gefunden aber da waren auch bei der 1. Version so gut wie keine die mir aufgefallen wären

aber es gab wohl ein paar http://www.arma2.com/beta-patch.php
ftp://downloads.bistudio.com/arma2.com/update/beta/ARMA2_Build_59323.log


----------



## JayxG (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

hab mal ne Frage an die Arma- Veteranen unter euch hier Über Google hab ich iwie nichts finden können

Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte, dass im SP/ Editor- die Ziele bis zu 1.500m sichtbar sind, aber ich im MP (LAN) gerade mal so die 800m Marke sehe ?


So siehts im SP/ Editor aus ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und so im MP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchte mal mit einem Kumpel um die Wette "snipern" bzw. uns für den MP-online "fitmachen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Viewdistance ist´n serverside Setting, wird im serverprofil geregelt:
server.armaprofile - Bohemia Interactive Community

Alternativ kannst du in der Mission irgendwo (script, trigger, initzeile) folgenden Befehl aufrufen, der überreitet das Serverside Setting:
setviewdistance=xxxxx 
^^ wobei xxxxx für die Zahl steht


´s gibt wohl auch InstantView Distance Addons womit man dann per Actionmenü Eintrag die VD verstellen kann, aber das hab ich nit zur Hand..



Und wo ich eh schon hier bin, gleich noch Werbung für ein tolles Kawumms Addon 

WarFX Particles released | News | Armed-Assault.de


----------



## JayxG (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

cool, dank dir- nun kann ich endlich mal richtig loslegen^^ Allein machts halt nicht allzuviel fun.

die Werbung hat gezogen- das Addon is ja mal der Hammer  *mich-schon-voll-drauf-freu*


----------



## Carius (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Hallo in die Runde,

Suche Anschluß an ein paar Leute, welche Arma2 recht ernsthaft angehen. Also ordentliches Teamplay.
Scheine hier fündig geworden zu sein, wann gehts los ?

P.s: Kämpfe noch mit Performance-Schwierigkeiten. Habe heute von ein C2D 6600 (@3.2GHz) + 8800GT auf C2Q 9650 (derzeit 4x3,4Ghz) + GTX285 gewechselt und die Performance ist fast bescheidener als vorher.
Installiere gerade frisch und werde die Tweaks einrichten. Danach berichte ich erneut.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

ich wollte auch mal anmelden das ich vielleicht mal in der nächsten zeit(ich sach noch genau wann) nen paar leute bräuchte um ping und performance zu testen.(dedi auf nem 3,7GHz phenom 2 und ner vdsl25000 leitung)
gespielt wird bei mir irgend nen kleines evo(usmc?) mit der neuesten beta.
naja melde mich nochmal deshalb

mfg

P.S.: die neuen betas rennen ja wie sau ne? geht ja garnicht klar was da an verbesserungen in sachen performance und bedienerfreundlichkeit auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## hempsmoker (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Ich nehme mal an, dass es keine Demo gibt, die Änderungen (vor allem die Performance-Verbesserungen) aus dem Patch enthält oder?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

nope die demo ist noch stur 1.02- der reguläre patch ist 1.04(entlastet hauptsächlich grakas) und der beta ist 1.4.60141 welcher vor allem beim streaming richtig reinhaut.
ich kann auf meinem system alles max spielen auf 1680x1050 4xAA, vielleicht  mal als grobe orientierung.

der dedi und der client laufen bei mir auf einem rechner, das reicht zwar net für nen großes warfare(alle städte minimum 200nasen opposition pro stadt+alice+graß, also circa 1000ki nach 2 stunden zu berechnen-mindestens)

aber normale missionen mit maximal 400ki  gleichzeitig, laufen bei mir mit 4 leuten immer noch mit 50fps auf dem dedi(10-15fps ist die spielbare grenze)wenn ich selbst mitspiele.die performance wurde wirklich gewaltig verbessert^^.

ach ja die cpu last ist gestiegen, 3ghz dualcore minimum, 3ghz quad bist auf der sicheren seite


mfg


----------



## hempsmoker (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Danke für die Info. Mein System ähnelt deinem schon sehr. Hab ein C2Q9550 und auch ne 4870 mit 1GB. 

Irgendwie hätt ich schon Bock auf des Game, allerdings schreckt mich doch das schon sehr realismuslastige Gameplay. Hatte vor ein paar Monaten mal die Demo, allerdings noch mit ner alten (zu schwachen CPU), und allein die ganzen Steuerungsbefehle... 

Naja mal sehen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Beta patch

da lohnt immer ein Blick, da Teilweise in einer Woche 3 oder mehr neue Versionen kommen und die laufen ohne DVD im Laufwerk (was ich daran fast am besten finde) neben den Verbesserungen


----------



## Carius (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Soderle:
Also ich bekomme die Perfomance nicht in den Griff.

Erstmal ein paar Fakten:

CPU: C2Q 9650@3700Mhz
VGA: GTX285@700/1600/1300
RAM: 4096Mb

Settings Treiber (Version 6.14.11.9107):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Settings Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macht bei ARMAIIMark:
Durchlauf 1 = 4100
Durchlauf2 = 5400
Wobei mir das recht wurscht wäre, wenn das Game flüssig liefe.

Allerdings komme ich im Singleplayer auf magere 21-27fps, was deutlich zu wenig ist.

Was hab ich probiert:
Startup Parameter: -nosplash -cpuCount=4 -maxmen=2047
sceneComplexity=160000
mit den NV Einstellungen rumexperimentiert(aktuelle Einstellungen siehe Screenshot)
DX update und gefühlt 1000 andere Dinge. 
Eine Verbesserung gab es nicht. Die Jungs welche hier 7000 o. 8000P haben in Arma Bench, bitte mal Sys posten und welche Tweaks ihr benutzt habt. 
Mir gehts nicht wirklich um die Benches, aber die Tweaks die da helfen, bringen mir Ingame natürlich auch Performancezuwachs. Mit meinem Sys sollte doch eigentlich deutlich mehr gehen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

auch wenns dumm klingt vielleicht:

defragmentiert? schnelle festplatten? auslagerungs datei auf der richtigen platte?

ich ahbe im arma mark nur 3600punkte, spiel multiplayer aber immer mit 69fps und singleplayer immer um die 40-50fps auf max, ohne tweaks(bis auf maxmem und halt die neueste beta)

mfg


----------



## Carius (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> auch wenns dumm klingt vielleicht:
> 
> ...



Naja, aber die Platte drückt ja nicht die FPS, das gibt höchstens Nachladeruckler oder?

Hab zwar nur eine Platte drin, aber ich sehe den Zusammenhang nicht wirklich.
Ich hab keine Nachladruckler, sonder konstant niedrige Frames.

Wie schaut es bei Dir unter 1.04 aus?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moi,

1.04 löppt auch anständig, aber ist ne bissl lahm, weil es meine beiden festplatten fertig macht.
da alles gestreamt wird kann eine festplatte(für sys und game und die pagefile, so war es gemeint) die performance ziemlich drücken.
in 1.04 hab ich aber auch konstant nachlade ruckler in den städten,mit der beta net mehr, einfach testen, sind eh mehr beta server online als normale,  gut eigentlich wurst da du fast(!) mit jeder beta auf den anderen betas zocken kannst, er fährt sich dann einfach herunter in der nummer.
und antialaising auf normal(4fach) reicht komplett aus.

mfg


----------



## Tshoco (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Hallo,

hilfe ich habe einen Q9550 8 GB RAM und eine GTX 275, das spiel läuft aber nur mit 25 FPS, alle details auf Mittel!?!?!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

-so habe eben mal einen kleinen Testflug mit der letzten Beta Version ARMA2_Build_60141 gemacht von großen FPS verbesserungen habe ich nichts bemerkt
- die werde ich wohl erst mit einer GTX 3xx haben und event. noch eine SSD dazu
- (wenn der Preis mal stimmt [300 GB sollen es schon sein für max. 300 Euro bei mindestens 200 schreiben und lesen]obwohl meine Vari Raptor für ARMA 1+2 auch schnell genug sein sollte
- da das meiste wenn nicht alles was im Game gebraucht wird ja in meinen 12 GB Arbeitsspeicher liegen sollte
- ja wenn das Spiel doch nur in 64 bit wäre und nicht in 32 und somit nur 2 nutzen kann. 
-mit Joystick hätte ich wohl alle erwischt und nicht nur 3, habe den aber nun nicht extra ausgepackt. 
-hatte ca. 30 FPS min und 60 FPS maximum (mehr als 60 geht auch nicht wegen Limiter den ich eingeschaltet habe)

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



Tshoco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hilfe ich habe einen Q9550 8 GB RAM und eine GTX 275, das spiel läuft aber nur mit 25 FPS, alle details auf Mittel!?!?!



moin,

schon komisch ,mein system ist ja doch ein wenig langsamer und macht das selbe immer in höchsten einstellungen flüssig... aber wie geasgt auch nur 1680er auflösung und nie mehr als 4xAA.
vielleicht ist es die höhere bandbreite die nen amd sys hat? ka.
entweder lügt fraps mich an, oder ihr macht alle irgendwie was falsch... ich weiß es einfach net.
seit dem 60000ner build rennt das spiel wie die hölle.
ich mach mal nen screenshot wieviel fps ich in chernogorsk habe.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,xxx
> mfg



Ich habe es unter Vista 64 bit und nun unter 7 64 bit gespielt beides mal mit meinem Core i7 der ja auch einen integrierten Speichercontroller hat wie AMD schon länger... . Da in allen Test meine CPU AMD's besten überlegen ist bei gleicher MHz Zahl kann ich kaum glauben wie schnells das bei dir sein soll.

Ich spiele nur in 1280x1024 mit allen Einstellungen auf Mittel und ...
mache mal einen 2. Test mit mehr Bildern und der FPS rate dazu + meinen Settings + dem Anfang an die Start exe

... bis gleich testsenario wie oben in Bild
F16 gegen 6 Feind Flugzeuge im Luftkampf mit einigen Add Ons und User Made Scripts

ArmA2-Mark | Downloads | Armed-Assault.de Benchmark mache ich eben auch noch

Am Start geht mit unter 10 FPS los dann bis ca. max. 70 rauf 
mit Meinen Setting siehe Bild 1 sind auch ein paar sehr schöne wie ich finde dabei
weitere im Nächsten Post
PS: vor meiner Auswahl waren es 96 Stück

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

hab hier mal schnell(deshalb scheiß qualie und scheiß bildformat) was hochgeladen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/xxxatrush1987-albums-arma-2-mit-fraps-2169.html

hohe fps ist übertrieben, aber seit arma 1 reichen 30fps für alles aus- sofern man keine microruckler hat.
ich habe keine microruckler, ganz selten mal ein heftiges stocken, aber auch nur beim fliegen über berezino+sägewerk.

der tot für meine hardware sind 5000+meter sichtweite(hdds), und oder alphatests in großen mengen(graka).

aber nen core I7 und der ram und alles sollten mich eigentlcih total bashen, bzw meinen rechner.

ach ja die screens im flugobjekt sind teilweise in 5000m sichtweite gemacht, arma mark mach ich auch gleich.

mfg

so hier meine screens schnell dahingeklatscht, arma mark(second run)  mit den im 2ten bild zusehenden settings, durchgehend ist meine hdd am begrenzen(hdd led leuchtet durchgehend) graka heult nur manchmal auf, cpu lüftersteuerung auch nur sporadisch(sehr nervös die beiden)
ach ja und alles auf meiner veralteten hardware.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

so und nun der Rest

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

sorry noch einen 3.

Bild 28 (da oben 3. von rechts) 1. durchlauf 
Bild 32 am ende des 3. durchlauf

Bild 33 und 34 habe ich eben erst mit diesen neue Einstellungen getestet vorher alles Vanilla scheint etwas besser zu sein

HDD WD Vario Raptor 300 GB 1. Generation / 2. Partion auf 1. ist Win 7 // Fraps Bilder kommen auf eine weitere HDD
Bild 35 meine Add Ons die neben der aktuellen Beta aktiv waren  ARMA2_Build_60141

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

nochmal nen arma 2 mark in 1280x1024, mit den settings vom deinem f16test.
das lustige: ich hatte spürbares microruckeln und richtiges ruckeln im space-capsule test.
die fps wahren durchweg 10% schlechter und viel unregelmäßiger.

du hast aber richtig schön hohe fps, find ich echt klasse, wenn die stabil wären wäre es perfekt, wa?
 ich habe lieber meine konstanten 30fps wenns eng wird(chernogorsk,berezino,co),und sonst halt open end, aber halt nie große sprünge.
ach ja: meinem rechner seine infrastrucktur(nb/htlink) sind nicht übertaktet, auch net der pci-e slot wie sonst bei mir üblich, den habe ich auch bis zu 25% mehr fps in engen situationen.

naja ich lade übrigens "nur" cba und 2 sound mods mit beim start, getestet wurde immer build 60141.
 -maxmem 2047 -cpucount4 hab ich an die exegeknallt.
und ich habe ihr eine laa flag verpasst damit mein ArmA2 net immer den "out of memory" ctd bekommt


mfg

edit: hey ich nutze den selben arma 2 starter, habe aber aero glass immer am laufen beim gamen, selbst derhintergrund bild wechsel von w7 64bit löppt weiter
ich habe eine platte mit sys und fraps und eine platte für games, beide eher lahme platten im vergleich zu deiner veli.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



> du hast aber richtig schön hohe fps, find ich echt klasse, wenn die stabil wären wäre es perfekt, wa?


 schade das sie es nicht sind liegt wohl daran das Arma 2 nicht meinen PC Vollständig nutzt
z.B. 2 GB Win läst und 10 GB selbst nutzt (dann müsste nichts von HDD nachgeladen werden)

hatte aber größere Sichtweite eingestellt 3591m

finde ich aber etwas komisch 
schade auch das das Game nur ca. 2 CPU Kerne überhaupt nutzt
meine Laufen mir 3,2 Ghz 153x21
nichts weiter Übertaktet (ausser ein paar Spannungen aber das steht schon in einem anderen Treat hier im Forum)
DDR3 1600 @  1530 Mhz Timmings CL 8-8-8-24

normaler Weise habe ich auch den Ferrari Hintergrund + Wechsel aktiv 
das war nur ein Test aber sollte keine Leistung kosten denn 2 CPU Kerne bleiben ja ehe ungenutzt durch Arma2

MFG SchumiGSG9

PS: stelle mal PCI-Ex Takt auf 110 von 100 zum testen mal sehen wie viel es ca. bei mir mehr bringt oder das System nur instabiler macht aber heute Nacht/Morgen früh nicht mehr


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> schade auch das das Game nur ca. 2 CPU Kerne überhaupt nutzt



öhh, mein arma 2 nutzt mittlerweile alle 4 kerne, wenn ich nen dedi aufmache(was ohne cpu count 4 ohne änderungen an der zuweisung geht) muss ich aufpassen das der dedi nur einen kernbekommt, damit mein arma net so ruckelt(ob der dedi nun 40 oder 50fps hat ist mir schnuppe, für nen dutzend leute langts immer)

ne verstehe das einer, vielleicht ist das ja einer der seltenen fälle wo die 512kb l2 cache mal reinhauen, die mein gümmel phenom2 hat, du hast meine ich nur 256kb l2 cache.

ach ich weiß es net, gut zu sehen ist das wenn du nahe an vegetation stehst(bild 22 mein ich) das auch deine fps einbrechen, bei mir halt von um die 40auf 35 runter(scheiß alphatests^^)

naja ich gehe mal was ausprobieren

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

mach das
 ich gleich auch nochmal bin wohl ehe noch ca. 2h nicht schlafen

L1 L2 L3 Cache müsste ich nach sehen aber für was habe ich CPU-Z
ja hast recht aber dafür 8 MB L3 Cache für alle Kerne zusammen

mit nur 2 Aktiven Kernen und nur 2047 MB RAM habe ich zumindestens im Benmark mehr Punkte 
und viel weniger low FPS glaub ich, müsste ich nochmal beobachten

PS: habe mich nun entschieden die 37 $ für FRAPS zu zahlen sind ja nur 25 Euro 46 Cent so Spar ich mir beim nächsten mal eine Menge Arbeit und Videos ohne Begrenzung könnte ich auch noch aufnehmen

PS2: habe eben noch mit Fraps ein Bild pro sekunde einen Luftkampf (nur Raketen in dem Fall aufgenommen)und den Benchmark zusammen ca. 53 MB gepackt mit 7.Zip und hochgeladen bei kostenlos Dateien hochladen bei File Upload X

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

jo nette tests, und schöne fps.
und immer diese piloten die immer angeben müssen^^.
sah echt gut aus, aber leider konnnte man aufnahme art bedingt keine ruckler oder so erkennen.
ic gehe jetzt erst testen, weil gestern doch müde ins bett gefallen bin^^

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

war auch kein Ruckler dabei ausser direkt am Anfang
mit Joystick und wenn ich immer über 30 Frames per Secound habe macht das richtig Spaß
gleich noch mal mit 6 (ich + 5 KI F16) vs 24 Su34


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

jo angeber sach ich ja^^,

ne habe mal nen ähnlichen test gamacht, nur halt auf dem boden(schnelles streaming killt meine platte) und habe mit ca 50ki diese auslastung hinbekommen.
wie du siehst alle 4 kerne.
wiegesagt dein rechner ist in allen teilen 30-50% schneller, allein bei den wichtigen random reads von der festplatte kann ich mit 7200rpm net mithalten, und das merkt man auch in den algemeinen fps.
aber setze mal bitte meine settings, um mal ein bischen vergleichbarkeit zu schaffen, deinmonitor schafft doch 1680 oder?
naja bin gespannt.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ein 19 Zoll Display ... egal welches von den 2   1280x1024 oder 1440 x 900
glaube ich nicht ... das ich damit 1680 unter normalen bedingungen schaffe

bis auf die Auflösung kann ich das mal kurz machen
so deine Settings von oben deinem 1. Bild wo du die hattest bis auf Auflösung nur 1440x900 und ein paar xx m mehr Sichtweite (den regler genau einzustellen ist schwer)

im Benchmark lauf 3 minimum 29 FPS max. 75 FPS
5607,73 Punkte 
im lauf 2 waren es 5725,9
und in 1 4460,83 da hatte ich min 7 FPS

Bilder oder Bilder Reihe wieder mit 1sec Abstand aufgenommen Folgen nach dem Mittag noch


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

hey löppt ja fast genau so schnell, wieso spielst du also so niedrig?
löppt doch auch auf höheren settings flüssig,
aber am besten währe mal nen limiter auf 30-40fps damit die großen sprünge ausbleiben, bei mir sorgt dafür ja die festplatte^^.
naja habe jetzt mal nb(bei dir uncore bereich gleube ich) und pci-e hochgejagt^^(2400MHz nb und 110pci-e)

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

am liebsten hätte ich immer 60 fps da kann ich mit VSync auch gut einen Limiter Setzen
kann sein das ich erst mal mit dem Setting spiele
so Bilder kommen noch etwas Später nun erst mal einen weiteren Test, den ich vorhin schon machen wollte

CPU Last max. 3 Kerne würde ich jetzt sagen

50/50/75/75
40 40 75 90
50 50 75 80
40 40 60 100
49 49 73 100
50 50 50 87

das waren so die Typischen Lasten im Arma 2 Benchmark


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

so bin wieder zu meinen Einstellungen zurück 
Gras habe ich nun wie bei dir auf niedrig...

ist gefühlt für mich flüssiger als mit deinen Einstellungen und sieht für mich noch gut genug aus

auf 30 FPS kann ich es auch leicht begrenzen indem ich zur Selben Zeit mit FRAPS ein Viedeo in AVI aufnehmen mit 30 FPS bei halber größe was aber auch noch gigantische Datenmengen erzeugt

nicht um es so wie es ist im Internet geschweige denn bei PCGH einfach mal eben hochzuladen

muss mir erst mal ein Programm suchen mit dem ich die so entstandenen Aufnahmen schneiden und Umwandeln kann

mit meinem Nero was beim Brenner dabei war kann ich das vergessen da will er noch einen Codec... habe aber noch EVE V.2 von meiner TV Karte damit sollte es gehen

ersteindruch es war sehr flüssig/ hätte ich nicht gedacht nun ist aber wohl die WD 2 TB Platte doch gekauft... und später wenn noch billiger noch eine mindestens 30 GB  Solid State Drive die mit 200 MB/Sek lesen und schreiben kann und das auch noch nach xxx maliger Benutzung

so erstes Ergebnis im Anhang von 717 MB (ca. 1min Avi) auf 3,x MB entpackt aber man sieht es an der Qualität ich muss noch was besseres finden!
Gefunden: so gleich noch als Link als MPEG2 in SVCD Quali weniger als 22 MB gepackt als Zip
so done

demnächst noch richtige auch geschnitten

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

bin schon gespannt drauf, mal sehen wie die quali wird.
ne aber ich brauch in arma 2 meine exzellente grafik, bringt einfach mehr athmsphäre finde ich.

und es läuft ja aktzeptabel.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Link ist nun Fertig siehe meinem letzten Post
_________________________________
-es ging aber hat sich schon etwas schlechter angefühlt zumindestens in der Luft mit der F16 7 Stück vs. Su35 ca.16 Stück 
-wenn man die Su fliegt hat man aber kaum chance zu gewinnen die F16 haben einfach bessere Zielsuchende Raketen und vor allem mehr davon, vorteil der Su35 sind die Gunner aber nur mit Menschen am Steuer nicht mit KI


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

jo 2-3 kleine ruckler hatte ich bemerkt, aber das liegt wohl an fraps.
und mit der board kanone müssen wir auch noch mal üben^^ ne ach ich kann grade mal landen und starten, aber zu lande ist eh meien stärke.
luftkämpfe dieser art laufen bei mir immer mit 44-52fps nen recht schmales fps fenster.

mfg

edit: coole mucke hast du da übrigens hinterlegt^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

es lief einfach New Country Collection Vol 1, 2 oder 3 eine der 9 CD's hatte die nicht extra ausgesucht jeweils etwa 20 Titel 

ja hast recht mit MG muss ich üben vor allem gegen echte Piloten oder mir mehr Raketen geben ... aber mehr hat die normal in dem Mod leider nicht

habe noch 3 mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche versuche geflogen die sind auch länger aber auch viel größer der 1. Versuch 3,1 GB Orginal bearbeitet dann noch 89 MB wieder SVCD (ist wohl der beste Kompromiss)

diesmal werde ich die 3 wohl aber nicht so hochladen sondern mir noch dei Zeit nehmen ein Best off daraus zu machen
(problem dann stimmt der Ton nicht mehr wegen der Musik die die ganze Zeit mitlief)

OK den Versuch noch wo am meisten eigene F16 überlebt haben (lädt eben hoch 94,8 MB) 5min 40sec  ca. 102 MB Entpackt, Gepackt diesmal mit 7 Zip


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

jo danke auch das du einen so schön schnellen uploader genommen hast, schön mit 3mbyte ziehen hat man net so häufig.
mein mitbewohner fliegt in arma 2 wie ein gott, hat auber auch nen profi flight stick und kein joystick^^. er macht mit ner f35 bequem 4 su34 platt(auch wenn er es nie zugeben würde) aber er fliegt auc schon seit den tiefen atari zeiten^^.
kannst ja mal auf ne kleinen server bei mir vorbei schauen, den kannste dich mal mit ihm austauschen. wir spielen aber ohne faden kreuz und mit hohen ki settings+super ki(evo usmc), oder gegen ne übermacht(evo blue 3.92 -noaddons).
zwei leute als air support wären sicher mal cool^^: einer cas der andere cap und den rest mach ich sowieso bequem am boden alleine.

naja ich zeig meinem kollegen erstmal die vids von dir mal sehen was er sagt.

mfg

P.S.: vielen dank für die viele mühe nochmal!

EDIT: sehe grade das du den recieving bildschirm bekommst wenn du die karte schließt? liegts an fraps oder hast du das immer/häufig? weil das kommt ja wenn der vram geflusht wird normalerweise. bei mir mit dem 30sek fraps video bekomme ich das net. ach ja und gegner anzeige auf der karte würdest du bei uns nie sehen^^ naja geschmacks sache.


----------



## hempsmoker (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Würdest du mit .avi nicht ne bessere Kompression hin? Bin mir grad nich sicher, wär nur ne Idee.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

die Orginal Viedeos waren in Avi mit Eve Version 2 (und Aspi Treiber Problem siehe Bild) war ich schon sehr Glücklich die von 3 GB auf weniger als 100 MB zu bekommen und das in annehmbarer Qualität mit Software die ich bei meiner TV-Karte schon dabei hatte

MPEG4 wäre wohl besser aber da fehlt mir die passende Software: sollte ich aber wohl mal suchen event. war auf der letzten PCGH DVD was passendes bei (was dann nach möglichkeit auch 4 CPU Kerne nutzt)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> xxx



habe das eigentlich immer event. etwas kürzer ohne Fraps
das letzte hochgeladene Viedeo war mit 28 FPS

den Uploader (Hoster) habe ich über google schnell gefunden gehabt

kannst mir bitte die Server Adresse mit PW mal zukommen lassen
dann kann ich mal sehen ob ich das will
aber Spiele neben ARMA 2 auch viele andere Games und eher selten ARMA 2 
also würde ich nicht immer da sein, sondern nur selten wenn ich gerade mal wieder lust auf ARMA 2 habe

ich fliege mit einem Saitek Cyborg EVO Joystick habe auch den selben noch mal ohne Kabel aber der ist scheinbar schlechter verarbeitet...
optimaler wäre es aber meine Tischplatte wäre nicht so weit vom Boden weg jedenfalls an der Stelle wo ich den Joystick hinstelle, dann wäre es noch etwas besser zu fliegen...

mit oder ohne FRAPS Viedeo Aufnahme war es eigentlich gefühlt genauso gut zu fliegen wie ohne das es läuft

in ca. 3-4 Monaten mit einer N. GTX 3xx wird es dann wohl aber noch besser und event. einem Core i7 930 D0 A-Batch und SSD (aber eher nicht denn ich will schon am liebsten eine mit 300 GB)


----------



## hempsmoker (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Für 300gb darfste dann sicher ne ganze Stange Geld hinlegen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Ja klar mal sehen wie teuer Sie wird aber wohl nicht viel teurer, als von der Leistung(FPS/Preis) vergleichbare von ATI oder 2 von ATI wenn die neue Nvidia den ATI (5870)so stark überlegen ist wie ich es hoffe.
Wie viel ich bis dahin noch sparen kann werde ich dann sehen, habe aber jetzt schon einige Monate Geld dafür zurückgelegt vielleicht muss ich dann noch warten bis die Preise stimmen mehr als 450 Euro werde ich wohl nicht ausgeben wollen. 
Und nicht mehr als 300 für einen Core i7 930, um auf mehr als 3,2 Ghz zu kommen so 3,6 mit weniger Volt als ich jetzt für 3,2 brauche mit meinem C0 B-Batch.

Nun kommt wahrscheinlich morgen erst mal eine 2 TB HDD von WD die ich
erst am So in der Nacht auf Montag bestellt hatte dabei  war die Lieferzeit zu dem Zeitpunkt angeblich 3-5 Tage.
Damit ich für Aufnahmen mit FRAPS genug Platzt habe und meine alten 2 HDD's werde ich dann ausbauen.

Dann habe ich nur noch eine 300 GB  Vario Raptor für wichtigere Spiele und Windows und die neue 2 TB HD für Fraps, Spiele und Aufnahmen mit meiner TV-Karte und zur Datensicherung nehme ich die 2 alten 320 GB HD's und meine 4x 250 GB HD's (3 in Raid 5 im alten PC+(1Ersatz) + 3 externe 2,5 Zoll mit je 160 GB.

Man muss sich halt entscheiden für was man sein Geld ausgibt oder ob man auch an anderen Stellen sparen kann ... .
 
MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

na dann bin ich ja ganz froh das keine meiner kompenenten mehr als 120€ gekostet hat und ich ca 50% deiner leistung erreiche. deshalb wird dann auch die ati meine karte werden, den wenn nvidia, wie ich auch hoffe, nen gute karte abliefert, wird ati die preise wieder einmal in den keller schicken.
und wieso für 20fps mehr, 1000€ mehr fürn rechner ausgeben?

für arma 2 lohnt das leider kaum, da die jetzigen ati karten da schon sehr schnell sind und eher hdd-ram-cpu begrenzen.

aber ich gehe fest davon aus das wenn die neue geforce die ati dominiert, das die geforce auch locker 600+€ kosten wird. ich erinnere da gerne an den g80 release.
aber alles noch schnee von übermorgen.

kurze offtopic frage @ schumi:ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, du scheinst dich ja jetzt schon entschieden zu haben für hardware dessen spezifikationen noch net feststehen? oder irre ich mich? klingst schon so als würde der postbote vor der tür stehen^^.

ach ja wegen arma server: erstmal warten bis 1.5 rauskommt, leider ist mein mitbewohner nicht der beta freak wie ich-.-. und als ich ihn mal mit seiner 1,4 version auf meinem beta server spielen hab lassen ging es zwar gut, aber schon nen paar seltsame sachen passietr^^(wie kommt^^).

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ja mag sein das die High End zuerst kommt und die dann 600 kostet die billigeren sollten ja mal bis März 2010 kommen und so lange kann ich noch warten
____________

ok dann halt bei 1,5
kannst mir die Daten dann ja mal per PM schicken
würde mich schon gern den ein oder anderen Tip zum besser fliegen nutzen wollen oder Flugstunden nehmen

aber ohne F16 oder die relativ neue Su33... (dieser Mod, hat auch mehr Air to Air Raketen, etwa so viele wie die F16 Luftüberlegenheit Variante) macht es kaum Spaß find ich

habe früher länger JSF (Joint Strike Fighter) gespielt wenn es nicht so oft abstürzen würde das alte gute Stück Software würde ich das wohl auch noch heute tun
ansonten habe ich noch MS FS-X aber das braucht auch einen ganz schön guten PC für max. Settings da reicht meiner noch nicht mal für

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

ja freu mich auch schon darauf 2 angeber in der luft zu haben(immer diese piloten^^)
und evo unlocked ist der beste trainings bereich den es gibt-massenhaft gegner, massenhaft luftabwehr, respawnende flugzeuge.
zum fliegen üben empfehle ich immer lock on- bier ernste flugsim ohne spielkram.
naja du wirst es auch ohne soviel raketen mal schaffen müssen, mann muss halt nur häufiger rearmen(man mein engrisch wird immer besser^^).

was willst du eigentlich fliegen dann?
cap oder cas?

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

cap cas ? sagt mir auf die schnelle nichts

aber von allen Flugzeugen die es für Arma 2 gibt

F16 und bei Arma 1 F18 ... könnte doch mal jemand in Evo einbauen wenn ich an die Original Datei die man in den Editor laden kann kommen würde könnte ich die vielleicht selbst einbauen

von den Fluggeräten die schon drin sind die Cobra oder F35


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

cap- combat air patrol->luftkampf
cas- combat air support->feuerunterstützung für bodentruppen

normaler piloten jargon.

ich mein irgendwo fliegt noch ne evo mit der f16 rum...muss ich mal suchen, naja bis patch 1.05 draußen ist dauerts ja auch noch nen bissl.
aber eigentlich brauch man das ne in arma 2 die f16 ist ja doch ein wenig overpowered für evo.

naja ich gehe es suchen

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ich mag beides nur ist es nicht so einfach eine Bombe dahin zu bringen wo sie hin soll außer man hat eine Hellfire Rakete und als Ziel eine T72, T90 oder Tunguska

stimmt ist sie wohl vor allem gegen die schon vorhandenen Feind Flugzeuge aber es gibt ja auch eine Su-33 Flanker Alpha version released die hat in etwa genausoviel Power auch wenn die wohl noch nicht ganz fertig ist

CM-170 Fouga Magister by CheyenneAh56 eignet sich gut für cas
oder (auch ganz nett) X-02 Wyvern by CheyenneAh56 nette Bomben die man wohl auch von größerer Entfernung abwerfen kann

WarFX Particles by Opticalsnare updated mit dem sieht es ganz nett aus wenn eine Raket oder Bombe ihr ziel trifft aber selbst wenn nicht

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

naja wegen den bomben: normal stehe ich dan ja am boden mit nem laser... den kannste auch aus sehr großen höhen abwerfen, ohne das die tunguskas dich zerheizen(auf super ki sind die echt ekelhaft-so wie alles andere auch).
in evo stehen die tunguskas auch gerne mal im wald also nix hellfire oder maverick.
lieber weglasern^^.

naja erstmal 1.5 abwarten... und heute ist erstmal dragon age dran


mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

aha viel spaß ich warte auf Mass Effect 2 und Zocke nun diese Woche wohl erst mal Dead Space durch (lag schon länger in meinem Regal)

dragon age hole ich mir wohl später wenn es ca. 15 bis 25 euro kostet

habe ja noch viele andere Games hier die ich mal spielen sollte wie z.B. Fable 1 (PC) & Fable 2(X-Box 360), Riddick (PC), SW The Force Unleashed (X-Box 360),The Elder Scrools IV Oblivion SDJE (PC)


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,moin,

wollte nur mal sagen das ich den morgen mal nen kleinen server auf, mit der mission "supermächte"
irgendwas kleines-15städte oder so- um mal zu testen wieviel power mein sys hat.
gehostet wird auf nem 3,7GHz phenom 2+ 25000vdsl leitung.
passwort und servername sach ich dann morgen früh an.
gespielt wird die 60141 beta build, mods hab ich keine auf dem server,sound-,effekt-,texturmods sind aber erlaubt. wers mit mods zu bunt treibt wird gekickt
@ schumi: ich habs hinbekommen das mein "pilot" auch die beta raufknallt und mitzockt.
ich habe(noch) keinen ts-server, aber der ingame chat sollte für spielgefühl aussagen und ähnliches ausreichen.


mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ok bin dabei wenn es nicht zu früh wird... oder etwas länger on ist der Server

wobei ich schon fast die ARMA2_Build_60295.zip   installieren wollte


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ja die war so instabil bei mir- teilweise net mal den startbildschirm gesehen- schon gefreezt.
ja so um 13uhr start hatte ich gedacht.
ja speilzeit hatte ich gedacht erst nenwarfare ganz schnell(eine stunde ca) und dann nen evo wo das fliegen den auch mal sinn macht.
warfare ist halt ne guterworst case fall, zumindest wenn man hostet. und ich habe kein bock nen schlechtes evo spielerlebnis zu liefern, vorallem beim fliegen ist heftiger lag tötlich


edit:

mein mitbewohner hat eben 5 su´s mit ner f35 runtergeholt, er war am boden -die in der luft.
"ja wollt mal nen bischen üben..." is klar, hat  die restlichen maschinen mit 74(vierundsiebzig) schuss gau12 gemacht.
so gut wie er möcht ich auch mal sein^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ich auch...

zum Thema Headset und Mikrofon ich muss das dann erst mal testen und event. noch einige Win Einstellungen anpassen
sollte es nicht gehen werde ich erst mal Tippen müssen oder ein anderes Mikro versuchen müssen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

ich nehme erstmal tippen da ich mein headset nahc der letzten noob schlacht in die ecke gefetzt habe.
ist offen übrigens:

server: kieler leutz
pw:     pcgh

mfg

lol ganz vergessen gamespy die ip zu schicken^^, jetzt ist der server oben


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

so eben war mein Server Filter falsch eingestellt und nun findet er gar keinen Server mehr...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

lol

jo kieler leutz ist aber offen und an gamespy reportet.
naja ok ich mach mal neu mit standard config

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

so finde Krupp Stahl und Karlito das wars mit K

das andere Problem lag daran das ich nicht Koop ausgewält habe sondern Mission Unbekannt im Filter


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

lass mal filter sein, pack nur kieler rein, auch ping mal links liegen lassen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

keine ahnung was jetzt los war
war plötzlich auf Desktop und bin nicht mehr rein gekommen


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

jo das ist der out of memeory fehler bei grafikkarten.
der kommt je nahc hersteller auch mal häufiger.
arma 2 exe löppt noch, bild ist weg

und noch mal danke für die runde, und sorry das die zweite mission so in die hose ging

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Nah ja mir haben beide Spaß gemacht und war auch noch Spielbar. War auch nett mit euch 2 zu Spielen Ihr seit auch sehr gut in dem Spiel, jedenfalls besser als ich, die Punkte da sind ja hauptsächlich durch Hellfire Raketen bei mir.

Danke für den netten Server und die gute Map Auswahl auch wenn die 2. zu 3. kaum zu gewinnen war gegen die Ki übermacht.

Für richtig performance kommt man halt um das Mieten eines Server kaum rum vor allem nicht bei Arma wo mann eine sehr gute Anbindung ans Internett braucht (in beide Richtungen).

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

jo ich denke mal das mein onboard lan kontroller net damit klar kam,
den ne 25000er leitung sollte eigentlcih reichen, laut statistik ham wir nie mehr als 110kbyte upload gehabt- ich habe 650kbyte upload.
naja ich spiele weiterhin die kleinen missionen, da reicht das dann dicke.
ich suche jetzt erstmal nen paar funktionierende und schaffbare missionen.
wenn du mal ganz viel lust hast können wir ja mal nen kleines 1on1 machen^^ ich habe immer bock drauf.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

PvP ? oder 2 vs KI 

ok mal sehen heute und morgen aber wohl nicht


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

ja ich hatte auch mal gedacht pvp, vor allem der utes flugplatz eignet sich gut dafür.
heute gehe ich erstmal warfare benny edition ausprobieren, auf sarahni kann ich es locker hosten, auf  chernogorsl weiß ich es noch net, und niemand hat bock mit 25m teleport beid en gegnern zu spielen.
auch war der ping gestern höher, weil ich in der cfg eingestellt habe das lag und teleport etwas gebremst wird. kann aber auch nach hinten losgehenbei meinem lahmen lan controller.
ja und net gleich heute oder morgen, den ich muss ja auch arbeiten.
naja man "liest" sich ja nochmal.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ja man ließt sich ist richtig...

und bei den Beta Versionen geht es ja wiedermal rasant zu

 nach 60141 (was ich noch nutzte am Wochenende),60295 nun 60308 und 60309 nur das Changelog könnte etwas mehr aussagen

Beta patch


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

jo mal schauen ob die auch wie 295 regelmäßig crashen
ich werde den mal den multiplayer part mit 309 testen

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Test mit einer ca. 8,41 GB Großen RAM Disk mit RamDisk Plus Version 10.0.1.0 Trail erstellt auf die ich den gesamten Spiel Ordner (ohne Mods) kopiert habe. Ergebnis = kaum verbesserungen und im Benchmark auch keine deutliche Änderung.

im 4. Lauf 5642,55 Punkte so viel siehe einige Seiten zurück hatte ich auch allein von meiner schnellen HDD schon

Fazit RAM Disk bringt nicht bei meinem System bei Arma 2

und auch startzeiten bei Anno 1404 (vom Game + Spielstand Laden) waren von RAM Disk nur 5 sec schneller [3min 10 sec zu 3min 5 sec und das fällt in die Messungenauigkeit] ohne Abbrechen der Start Videos.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Lindt (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

So zwei fragen:
1.Wie viel Sichtweite schaff ich mit einer Hd 5850 und einem P II X4 955? (Kommt mir bei so spielen hauptsächlich auf Sichtweite an)

2. Schafft ein Notebook mit einer HD3200*M* Arma 2 auf niedrigsten Einstellungen in 13xx x 76x Auflösung?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



Lindt schrieb:


> So zwei fragen:
> 1.Wie viel Sichtweite schaff ich mit einer Hd 5850 und einem P II X4 955? (Kommt mir bei so spielen hauptsächlich auf Sichtweite an)
> 
> 2. Schafft ein Notebook mit einer HD3200*M* Arma 2 auf niedrigsten Einstellungen in 13xx x 76x Auflösung?



wieviele FPS willst du denn oder was meinst du mit schafft 

zum Notebook ich würde es nicht machen aber könnte mit einschränkungen laufen nur sieht es auf low nicht mehr besonders gut aus 
zum Panzer Fahrer könnte es reichen
zum Fliegen eher nicht oder nur Heli
2000 m Sichtreichweite oder weniger

zum PC ja denke schon so 3000 bis 4000 m bei normalen Settings ohne AA und Nachbearbeitungseffekte event. auch mit bei der GPU sollte es je nach Auflösung reichen

solltest solange Patch 1.05 nicht raus ist aber die Beta Patches nutzen/vorteil keine DVD im Laufwerk
ob die auch bei Steam Version gehen habe ich aber keine Ahnung

MFG SchumiGSG9

Edit in Rot


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

moin,

beta patches gehen auch bei steam brauchen aber nen bissl vorbereitung.
dein notebook wird total verkacken, da ne 9600gt/3850 echt das unterste ist was spielbar(also das man die gegner schnell und gut erkennt) ist.
und selbst wenn es auf niedrigsten einstellungen löppt(10-20fps^^), mit 500m sichtweite macht ein taktik shooter kein spaß.
sichtweite hängt viel von prozzi ab, davon haste dann ja genug aber auch viel von festplatten.
nen kollege hat nen schwächeren rechner als ich(9600gt,phenom 2 965) und nur seine gaming platte ist flotter.
ich habe 100MB/s avg er hat 120MB/s avg auf seiner platte, er hat bei 10000m sichtweite 40-45fps ich ahbe nur 30-38fps. alles auf sbrodj-chernarus in etwa 15%weniger fps.
ach ja patch 1.4 wird wohl nie kommen, 1.04 ist schon ewigkeiten draußen, und 1.05 kommt noch diesen monat mit extra kampagne und den apache^^

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ja stimmt meinte auch 1,05
und ob 1,5 oder 1,05 war ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## Lindt (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wieviele FPS willst du denn oder was meinst du mit schafft
> 
> zum Notebook ich würde es nicht machen aber könnte mit einschränkungen laufen nur sieht es auf low nicht mehr besonders gut aus
> zum Panzer Fahrer könnte es reichen
> ...


Mit dem Pc wäre die Auflösung 1280x 1024.
Fps würden mir auf dem Laptop auch 15 reichen.
Und dann noch mal 2 fragen: 
Denkt ihr es läuft OPF2  bzw. Arma I auf dem Laptop? 
Ja ich weiss das ist nicht der richtige Thread ist, aber ich will keinen neuen für die frage aufmachen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

ja denke schon eher, zumindestens viel besser als Teil 2

habe aber Teil 1 seit ich Teil 2 habe so gut wie nicht mehr angefasst und auch nicht auf Win 7 installiert
aber da gibt es ja seit weniger Tagen auch noch ein neues Patch / deswegen werde ich das wohl auch noch mal installieren


----------



## Lindt (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Danke schön an euch alle!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

OFP2 was den Namen OFP nicht verdient (habe das Demo mal getestet)hat sollte auch nicht besser als ARMA 2 laufen

so habe arma 1 nun auch mal installiert und auf Pach 1,18 gepatch (vorher 1,08 von QG DVD und davor 1.00 Arma 1 DVD installiert)
DVD muss auch nicht im Laufwerk sein (schön!)
hier noch ein paar Bilder dazu und Einstellungen mit denen ich eben schnell zufrieden war (event. lässt sich auch etwas wieder erhöhen, denn 60 fps sind schön aber nicht immer nötig)

ca.4 GB Mods habe ich mir auch mal neu gesaugt (obwohl ich auch noch so viel schon ihrgendwo auf den Festplatten habe)

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

jo hab auch mal den 1.18rc raufgemacht, mal sehen was daraus wird hatte nach 5 min erstmal nen freeze.
performance wirkteaber gut, arma 2 client und server liefen, und ich hatte 23fps alles maxed out 10000m
man sehen wie es wird wenns solo löppt

mfg


----------



## Woohoo (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Lasst mal bitte hören wie es bei euch mit dem neuen Patch läuft.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

mal sehen bin eben erst zum Laden gekommen bzw. habe die Nachricht entdeckt

lade eben von 4 Quellen mal sehen welche zuerst fertig ist und dann auch funktioniert

vielleicht muss ich Arma 2 auch noch mal neu Installieren oder versuchen alle Mods zu entfernen mal sehen
___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Edit: so nach kurzem Test 
-übrigenz ich musste Arma 2 nicht neu installieren oder Betas und Mods entfernen ging auch so

-kurzes Test Fazit! Daumen Hoch - läuft gut und der AH64 Rockt!

-weiteres wenn ich meinen Joystick ausgepackt und angeschlossen sowie die neue Kamp. druchgespielt sowie die alte nochmal angetestet habe

-im Editor flog er ganz nett:was mir fehlt sind AA Raketen, zumindestens 2 wie der AH1 Cobra hat
die 2 neuen Benchmarks sind auch ganz nett auch wenn ich beim 2. zu wenig FPS habe mit nur einer GTX 260

mehr kann man wohl erst nach 2 oder mehr Stunden am Stück sagen

werde mal noch das alte User Benchmark laufen lassen dann könnte ich es mit den Betas mal vergleichen
aber die sollten ja auf dem selben Stand sein eigentlich


----------



## Woohoo (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

Ok danke für das erste Feedback  
Wie sieht es denn mit der Performance in den großen Städten aus?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

von oben aus der Luft im Heli oder Flugzeug

oder wenn man mit Panzer durchfährt ?

zu den Bildern vom Benchmark entweder hat arma 2 probleme mit HT/SMT oder läuft als 1.05 schlechter als die Beta mit Launcher oder hatte doch andere Einstellungen (was ich nicht glaube)

1000 Punkte weniger ist nicht wenig und kann eigentlich nicht stimmen

bei den neuen Benchmarks hatte ich: AVG 56 und 18 beim 2.

mein System siehe Sig

größere Test dann im laufe der nächsten Tage

wobei ich noch nie Nachladeruckler hatte bei Arma 2 wenn du darauf hinaus willst
und es lief von Anfang an mit 12 GB RAM + 892 MB GPU RAM musste die nie ausbauen

zumindestens bis zu einem anderen bekannten Problem: das er(der GPU RAM) voll läuft und dann schwarz Zeigt und man das Spiel neu starten muss


Und das beste hatte zwar vorbereitet DVD wieder nutzen zu müssen aber das Laufwerk stand auch nach beenden des Spiels noch immer offen mit DVD eingelegt. Also 1.05 läuft auch ohne DVD im Laufwerk haben zu müssen, so wie auch die Betas. Sehr gut.


----------



## Bang0o (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

läuft ganz gut, merke keinen unterschied zu vorher (hatte die ganzen beta patches) 
die kampagne macht echt spass - ich sag nur End of the World ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

also mit der neuen Kamp. EW komme ich nicht klar

immer schaltet sich der verdamte/bescheuerte Autopilot an(und crasht auch noch gegen Bäume oder läst sich abschießen von den Tunguskas) und die 3 Tunkuska kann ich ohne Hellfire Raketen auch nicht schnell genug erledigen ehe sie mich abgeschossen haben

die 4 Su+ 1-2 Heli erledigt man am besten wenn die noch am Boden sind aus 1km mit Raketen 

warum ich die eigentlich erst in der Luft erledigen soll kann ich nicht verstehen ist einfach bescheuert

also mir gefällt die schon mal nicht

schaffe sie einfach nicht

brauche da wohl mal God Mode cheat (gibts den überhaupt für arma 2?)

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Bang0o (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> also mit der neuen Kamp. EW komme ich nicht klar
> 
> immer schaltet sich der verdamte/bescheuerte Autopilot an(und crasht auch noch gegen Bäume oder läst sich abschießen von den Tunguskas) und die 3 Tunkuska kann ich ohne Hellfire Raketen auch nicht schnell genug erledigen ehe sie mich abgeschossen haben
> 
> ...


wie wärs wenn du dich am this is spartaaa punkt hinter der bergkuppe versteckst, so das dich die tungi nicht sehen kann und die flieger vorbeirauschen lässt um denen dann was heisses in den arsch zu geben?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*

danke mal sehen werde ich mal versuchen

zu dem Arma Benchmark siehe oben auch andere haben mit 1.05 da 1000 Punkte weniger, liegt wohl am neuen Patch

der letzte Beta + Extra Mission wäre mir wohl lieber (geht auch mal sehen Bench Morgen noch mal)

Edit: so habe es jetzt auch geschaft

sind aber noch Bugs drin bzw. Scripte lösen nicht richtig aus...


----------



## Bang0o (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Armed Assault 2 [Patch 1.04 released]*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> sind aber noch Bugs drin bzw. Scripte lösen nicht richtig aus...


das ist mir allerdings nicht aufgefallen, obwohl ich drauf geachtet habe
wo ist das bei dir passiert?
der einzige script kritikpunkt von mir ist der fahrstil vom speznaz leader, (vorallem in kurven )


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Dezember 2009)

moin,

sag mir ein bis titel wo die skripte mal richtig auslösen^^ da wirst du keinen finden.
der patch hat mir fps genommen(im vergleich zum super beta build 60000) aber ruckler eliminiert, ich habe net einen gottverdammten ruckler mehr drinne.
und kampagne lasse ich links liegen lieber multiplayer.

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Dezember 2009)

ganz am ende bevor man ins xxxx steigt um nur ein Beisspiel zu nennen

Achtung Spolier!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler



da stehen die ja da rum (Bilder Folgen noch/mitte Jan) und wenn ich allein weiter gehe zum Boot über den Steg werde ich zum Feind und die Töten mich wenn ich schon ins Boot steige (ca. 4 mal versucht) bevor ich auf die Idee gekommen bin Nebelgranaten zu nutzen und mir ein großes MG zu nehmen und die zu töten bevor Sie mich töten können...später nach x weiteren Versuchen mit der Mission weiter zu kommen
- der Versuch der dann auch ging ich aber auch diesmal schon zum Feind erklärt wurde da habe ich mich beim Boot einfach auf den Steg gelegt und dann sprang das Script anscheinend an und ich konnte das Ende sehen
Die erste Kam. habe ich wegen der ganzen Probleme ganz am Anfang mit dem 1. Patch mal versucht aber seit dem nicht noch mal versucht da gibts bestimmt auch noch einen haufen Bugs.

Ein 2. Beispiel wenn ich die Su25 's und den Heli gleich am Boden zerstöre und mich nicht weiter bewege , gehts auch nicht weiter mit dem nächsten Teil der Mission (man könnte nun denken man muss noch die Tunguskas auslöschen aber das schafft man ja nicht wirklich

PS Entschuldigung für die vielen fehlenden Satzzeichen und Monsterlangensätze



MFG SchumiGSG9

PS: habe auch Bilder gemacht aber die würden anderen im Moment zu viel verraten aber mitte Jan sollten alle, die es wirklich wollen es durch gespielt haben dann folgen viele viele Bilder versprochen


----------



## Bang0o (23. Dezember 2009)

hmm okay da ich die tungis eh nicht zu gesicht bekam und, wie von bi vorgesheen die flieger in der luft abschoss (oder zumindest einen von denen, die raketen treffen ja nicht wirklich)
ist mir das nicht aufgefallen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Dezember 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-ultra-realismus-screenshots.html#post1376017

habe da schon mal die Bilder hochgeladen was PCGH kann / kann ich auch dann auch schon machen


----------



## Lindt (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt mal Teil I ausprobiert und die Steuerung ist da ja so grauenhaft, dass ich es wohl gleich wieder deinstallieren werde. Könnt ihr mir was darüber sagen wie die Steuerung in Teil II ist? Eher wie in OFP I oder wie in ARMA I?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Dezember 2009)

die Steuerung ist vom Arma 1 und 2 noch so wie in Operation Flash Point
kannst aber, ja alle Tasten selbst neu belegen

ich habe mich schon seit OFP daran gewöhnt und komme gut zurecht
leicht verbessert/erweitert wurde sie auch (simmt)


----------



## Bang0o (23. Dezember 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal Teil I ausprobiert und die Steuerung ist da ja so grauenhaft, dass ich es wohl gleich wieder deinstallieren werde. Könnt ihr mir was darüber sagen wie die Steuerung in Teil II ist? Eher wie in OFP I oder wie in ARMA I?


was genau ist denn bei deiner steuerung grauenhaft?
in arma2 ist das eher so ne gewöhnung/einstellungssache tatsache ist aber das die steuerung leicht verbessert wurde. natürlich kann man arma2 nicht mit irgendwelchen ego shootern vergleichen. es handelt sich hier um eine simulation.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Dezember 2009)

zum Bundeswehr Mod Version 1.4

der Leo scheint mir etwas zu stark als ob die anderen Panzer gar keine Panzerung hätten
bis auf sich selbst von vorn hat er alle anderen Panzer mit einem Treffer zerlegt sowohl von vorn, von der seite als auch von hinten

siehe Bilder (kommen übermorgen noch) Edit 3 Bilder eingefügt hatte immer aus einem 0 Grad Winkel geschossen auf die Mitte der Panzer unter den Turm


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (24. Dezember 2009)

ja das ist gesundes deutsches selbstvertrauen was du da verschießt^^
ne aber der leo hat die selbe kanone wie der abrams, er sollte auch die selbe, oder munitions bedngt, eine ähnliche ballistik wie der abrams haben.

frohe weihnacht allen arma 2 zockern

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (25. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> zum Bundeswehr Mod Version 1.4
> 
> der Leo scheint mir etwas zu stark als ob die anderen Panzer gar keine Panzerung hätten
> bis auf sich selbst von vorn hat er alle anderen Panzer mit einem Treffer zerlegt sowohl von vorn, von der seite als auch von hinten
> ...


bei den heutigen pazergeschossen sollte es eigentlich mehr regel als ausnahme sein, das der erste treffer auch der tödliche ist
alles andere war daneben


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Dezember 2009)

moin,

habe mal bwmod zusammen mit ace beta 2 getestet, da ist der leo dann fast jedem panzer unterlegen. nur durch seine hohe feuer geschwindigkeit kann er mal gewinnen.
den chinesischen panzer macht er gut schnell platt-wenn er den zuerst schießt.
und wenn man nicht ganz optimal zielt kann so ein t90 mit dem leo in acemod schon mal 15treffer einstecken, während man selbstnach den 5 treffer hackfleisch ist.

mfg


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Dezember 2009)

Mal sone Frage von einem nicht AA2-Spieler am Rande: Hat man mit nem Panzer dann auch ne gscheide Zielerfassung oder ist das wie in z. B. in der Battlefield-Reihe wo man selber zielen muss?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. Dezember 2009)

moin,

in arma2 normal hat der kommandanten platz ne zielerfassung, mit der kann er den schützen ziele zuweisen der dann manuell zielen muss.
also eher wie battlefield-nur das du siehst wo du hinzielen musst. und wenn du richtig zeilst wechselt das zeichen um den gegner so das du net raten musst ob du triffst oder net.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (26. Dezember 2009)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> in arma2 normal hat der kommandanten platz ne zielerfassung, mit der kann er den schützen ziele zuweisen der dann manuell zielen muss.
> also eher wie battlefield-nur das du siehst wo du hinzielen musst. und wenn du richtig zeilst wechselt das zeichen um den gegner so das du net raten musst ob du triffst oder net.
> ...


was aber (noch) nicht funktioniert, da der schütze das ziel des kommandanten nicht sieht

edit: fall es einige noch nicht wissen: die neue version von A.C.E. 2 ist draussen:
http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?t=92466
jetzt auch mit der PLA


----------



## Myke13021 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich arbeite an einem update für die F-16. In erster linie werden kompatibiltätsprobleme mit ACE2, MMA und RKSL countermeasures behoben. Daneben fliessen einige kleine Detailverbesserungen mit ein. So wie das hier z.B.:
YouTube - F-16 MFD test


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. Januar 2010)

moin,

und frohes neues an alle arma 2 spieler.
hab grade gesehen das in patch 1.05 2 benchmarks(benchmark1,benchmark2-wie einfallsreich doch die entwickler sind^^) drinne sind, das währe doch mal die gelegenheit um mal nen geregelten benhc auf die beine zu stellen oder?
der arma2mark war ja nur nen festplattenkiller mehr nicht, aber das von den entwicklern scheint eher an der spielrealität dran zu sein.
naja ich mache mal nen paar benches auf normal mit 3000m ohne mods, mal sehen was ich so hinbekomme.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (2. Januar 2010)

average 18 fps 
Sichtweite auf 5000
alles andere auf hoch, ausser aa (niedrig)
core 2 quad q9550
4gig ddr2 
HD4890


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (3. Januar 2010)

jo moin,

ich habe 18fps, bei 3000m alles sehr hoch außer aa(aus) und postfx(aus), egal ab 1280x1024, 1680x1050, 1920x1080, immer 18fps, und im ertsen bench hab ich immer 43fps, auch egal welche auflösung^^.
ich tippe mal wieder auf die festplatte bei mir, da ich bei bench2 nur 40% cpulast hatte, und bei bench nur 70% graka auslastung.

mfg


----------



## Bang0o (12. März 2010)

Meine Lieblingsmod für BF2, Project Reality veröffentlichte ein beeindruckendes Video von ihrer neuen Minimod für ARMA2, die hoffentlich bald kommt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7-MUw9fwZc

Beeinhalten wird die Mod, neue Fahrzeuge und Waffen der Britischen Armee. Ausserdem noch eine neue Umgebung "Afghanistan". Das Gameplay wurde auch für bessere Teamplay angepasst. Momentan befindet sich die Minimod in der beta Phase.
Wir dürfen gespannst sein!


----------



## SiQ (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe mir neulich Arma II die Black Edition geholt. Soweit sogut. Jetzt: Das Spiel läuft. Ich will aber trotzdem Updaten und habe mir von der offiziellen Website den InternationalPatch 1.05 gezogen, ABER:
Wenn ich die .exe anklicke kommt eine Fehlermeldung  (Bild im Anhang)!!!!!
Habe schon neu installiert und den Patch von PCGH geholt. Der geht (auch dort steht, wenn auch schon während der Installation die uninstall.exe sei defekt  ?!) auch nicht.
WAS MUSS ICH MACHEN VERDAMMT !
Das kann doch nicht sein.

Danke schonmal 

MfG TwoSnake


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Mai 2010)

Beta patch


versuchs mal damit dann brauchst du die DVD auch nicht im Laufwerk zu haben


----------



## SiQ (12. Mai 2010)

Ok der Patch von dir geht aber ist das nicht 1.04?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Mai 2010)

nein das ist die noch neuere Version als 1.05, da kommen auch ab und zu immer wieder neue

für Singelplayer sind die die besten für Multi könnte es aber Probleme geben Server zu finden


----------



## SiQ (12. Mai 2010)

Nö Probleme gibts eig. net. Sind da alle Patches vorher mit drinnen (im neusten dort)?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Mai 2010)

gute Frage aber wenn eines was der Patch braucht fehlen würde 
dann wird das Installtionsprogramm schon meckern denke ich mal


----------



## SiQ (13. Mai 2010)

Hmmm naja also Performance bringts net.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Mai 2010)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Hmmm naja also Performance bringts net.


etwas schon aber nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen
und wenn man es kennt wie es war
kommt auch etwas auf den PC und die Einstellungen an


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Mai 2010)

Jedes mal wenn ich versuche den Patch zu installieren bekomm ich einige Fehlermeldungen, und zwar:

Fehler in Datei Uninstall.csv (a0a1 c50d!=aa7423bf)
Fehler in Datei UnInstall.exe (6fdc7f3c!=646bc73a)
Fehler in Datei addons\missins_ew.pbo (1c9d942d!=ff8198c6)
Fehler in Datei addons\missions_ew.pbo.bi.bisign (77620469!=fcf4b37f)

Danach wird der Patch nicht installiert.
Hat irgendjemand ne Ahnung was da nich klappt und was ich ändern muss?

@Ist bei der Black Edition etwa schon der Patch mit drauf? Der Installer meint nämlich, das 1.05 schon installiert sei oO


----------



## Woohoo (8. Juni 2010)

*Features: Black Edition* 

Inkl. aktuellstem Update  (1.05)




Holt ihr euch auch Operation Arrowhead? Soll ja diesen Monat erscheinen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Info ^^

Ja Operation Arrowhead werd ich mir holen. Besseres Schadensmodell, endlich alle Häuser betretbar und endlich KSK? Immer her damit! xD


----------



## PingPong (19. Juni 2010)

hallo!!!

ich stell meine frage einfach mal hier  wird es noch einen offiziellen patch für arma 2 geben??? also 1.06 oder sowas???

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Juni 2010)

da es immer noch neue Beta Patches gibt und bald ein Add On raus kommt wird es wohl dann auch noch einen neuen Patch geben

mag die Beta Patches aber mehr da ich durch die die DVD nicht brauche

und meistens ehe im Editor Spiele gegen KI
etwas Fliegen oder Panzer fahren


----------



## Woohoo (22. Juni 2010)

PingPong schrieb:


> hallo!!!
> 
> ich stell meine frage einfach mal hier  wird es noch einen offiziellen patch für arma 2 geben??? also 1.06 oder sowas???
> 
> mfg



Denke auch, dass es mit dem Addon noch einige Verbesserungen/Patches geben wird. 
Und hoffentlich auch Patches ohne das man das Addon kaufen muss.

Kann man eigentlich über die Beta Patches spätere offizielle Patches drüber installieren oder muss man dann das Spiel neu installieren?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Juni 2010)

mal ein paar Anreize Beta Patch zu nutzen: ich hatte damit noch kein Problem habe aber auch lange nicht mehr Multiplayer/Coop 
gespielt sondern eigentlich immer im Editor und mit verschiedenen User Made Content http://www.arma2.com/beta-patch.php

   [71721]  Game is now Large Address Aware, should improve stability and allow using more RAM with 64b OS. 
   [71543]  File cache size increased a lot on systems with 4 GB RAM or more. 
   [71484]  Fixed: C130 was crashing on takeoff. 
   [71373]  Fixed crash A2 Community Issue Tracker - Bug #11097: [71275] CTD while ALT+TAB in windows / while MP mission was
 loaded. - DH: (ArmA) Development Unraveled 
   [71143]  Improved: -cpuCount=4 is now default on computers with more than four logical CPUs to prevent hyperthreading causing 
performance problems.  If you want to use more CPUs, use -cpuCount=N to override this. 
   [71117]  Optimized: Geometry loading in now optimized for multiple cores.  Extra threading now enabled by default on computers with
 more that 2 CPUs.  New possible -exThreads values: 5 (thread geometry loading only) and 7 (thread all) 
   [70817]  Fixed: Crash while rendering some custom worlds, e.g Schmalfelden 
   [70793]  Fixed: Character animation jerky after a unit disembarked a vehicle (A2 Community Issue Tracker - Bug #3116: Character
 animation jerkiness after vehicle exit (some vehicles) - DH: (ArmA) Development Unraveled) 
   [70790]  Fixed: Fps stayed low after spawning and deleted many units. See A2 Community Issue Tracker - Bug #5147: Spawning 
and deleting units - performance not restored - DH: (ArmA) Development Unraveled 
   [70663]  New: Weather config values "size" and "height" for better control over the cloud layer.  Default values: size = 1.0; height 
= max(bright,0.6) 
   [70661]  Improved: File handle management when more then 448 pbos are present is now more efficient. 
   [70651]  Improved: Increased limits to prevent "Too many virtual memory blocks requested" error. 
   [70650]  Fixed: Crash possible when loading map with older binarized format (pre 20, e.g. Schmalfelden). 
   [70646]  Fixed: Some objects were shortly "flashing" while changing LODs. 
   [70582]  Improved: Increased dynamic cloud layer visibility. 
   [70493]  Fixed: Shadow artifacts visible on some windows while moving. 
   [70484]  Fixed: Car horn not played in MP 
   [70439]  Fixed: Transient z-fight-like shadows artifacts while zooming. 
   [70372]  Fixed: AI vision was too good on moonless nights. 
   [70198]  Fixed: Steam Overlay used during loading screen no longer disabled the keyboard. 
   [70192]  New: Parameter exThreads=N to control extra threading.  Following values of N are currently supported: 
0 = no extra threads, 1 = file operations, 3 = texture loading 
   [69714]  "enablesimulation" fixed on dedicated server 
   [69683]  VoN volume slider 
   [68990]  Improved: Reduced stutter when looking around, esp. with visibility 5 km or more. 
   [68694]  Reduced parallax map artifacts on sloped terrain. 
   [68157]  HDRPrecision 16 or 32 respected when users selects it and card supports it. 
   [68030]  MP: Changed bandwidth estimation defaults as almost all players use broadband connection. 
   [67312]  Fixed: AI is now able to take off with Camel airplane addon. 
   [67033]  Improved AI airplane landing from very high altitude. 
   [66997]  Optimized: Grass not rendered when flying high and fast, should reduce stutter. 
   [65703]  New: Units report when reloading in combat situations. 
   [65703]  New: Units report when throwing grenades in combat situations. 
   [65679]  Fixed: AI Units called "covering" repeatedly while reloading. 
   [65656]  "Cover me", "Covering" was often told repeateadly after busy radio channel periods. 
   [65605]  Optimized: Fixed problems caused on some Vista systems by running too many threads at the same time. 
   [64561]  New: Scripting function hideObject. 
   [64056]  Fixed: Shining glasses on head preview in "edit player" menu. 
   [63164]  Changed: Removed relics from dynamic building destruction development, including scripting function 
deleteCollection. 
   [63126]  Improved: AI airplane now aiming at the ground targets using rudder as well. 
   [63126]  Fixed: Some AI airplanes oscillated sideways when flying slow. 
   [62888]  Fixed: Improved helicopter aiming with unguided rockets. 
   [62868]  Fixed: AT/RPG soldiers often missed targets. 
   [62700]  Fixed: Spatial weapon sounds 
   [62687]  Fixed: 3D resolution now maintained correctly when Alt-Tabbing. 
   [62627]  Improved: "Invalid crew" config error no longer exits to desktop. 
   [62533]  Fixed: The voice over net speech was often delayed more than required. 
   [62532]  Fixed: The voice over net speech was often delayed more than required. 
   [62492]  Fixed: Window size/position was not stored after a change.


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Juni 2010)

Hab mir auch das neue AddOn bestellt von Gamesonly 30 eu..

Kenn kein Arma Teil, kann ja nur besser sein als Operation Flashpoint DR, als ich mich an Militärsimulationen machen wollten kaufte ich mir dieses leider.. ^^ 
- bin gespannt.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch das neue AddOn bestellt von Gamesonly 30 eu..



Bestell es ab und hol es dir bei Amazon für 22,41€.


----------



## Cyron78 (25. Juni 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Bestell es ab und hol es dir bei Amazon für 22,41€.


 
Nöö. Weil Uncut halt..^^
Sollte es in dem Spiel von nöten sein nicht eine USK Version zu erwischen, so hab ich diese. Und dafür bezahl ich gern 10 euro mehr, des heißt sogar 36 eu mit Liefergebühren..


----------



## boerigard (25. Juni 2010)

Cyron78 schrieb:


> Nöö. Weil Uncut halt..^^


Ist USK-16 und ungeschnitten.
Läden wie Gamesonly schreiben an alle Spiele uncut ran, dass es schon fast grotesk ist.
Bei Amazon wärst du billiger weggekommen.


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

Steht schon irgendwo das es sich nicht unterscheidet ?
-kann man nie wissen.

Selbst wenn ich etwas Blut hab anstatt von nix, bin ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2010)

Eine "geschnitte" Version gibt es bei diesem Spiel nicht. 
Bei anderen Spielen habe ich für die Uncut Version auch schon extra mehr bezahlt. 
Denn geschnitten geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2010)

Neues update 1.07 verfügbar!

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

Ok..^^


----------



## burns (26. Juni 2010)

Operation Arrowhead ist in einigen Media Märkten bereits vor offiziellem Release erhältlich (seit gestern, z.B. in Masdorf). Hab meins grade abgeholt, wer es also gar nicht mehr erwarten kann ...


----------



## Woohoo (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe Amazon beeilt sich auch mit der Auslieferung.
Der MM in Marsdorf ist auch ein spitzen Laden.


----------



## burns (26. Juni 2010)

Und so riesig! Ich war vorher aus Verpeiltheit im Medi Max gewesen, der ist ja im Vergleich zum Media Murks ne Frittenbude


----------



## Cyron78 (26. Juni 2010)

Na supi^^..
Ich warte dann halt noch.


----------



## burns (16. Juli 2010)

ArmA2: HARCP Dynamic Sound System RC1 | News | Armed-Assault.de


Ist zwar ein regelrechter Performance-Vernichter, aber dafür kommt die Soße richtig raus! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIqp7kaAKYg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jUTfPGBMdg


----------



## ubermofo (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Hat schon irgendjemand Arma 2 bzw Operation Arrowhead mit einem AMD Phenom 6 Kerner getestet?

Möchte wissen ob es sinnvoll ist einen 6 core, oder eher einen intel i7 quad zu kaufen.

Stelle mir ein System, hauptsächlich für Arma2 und OA zusammen.

Danke, mfg


----------



## burns (27. Juli 2010)

Probier doch die OA Demo, dann weissdes janz jenau


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Juli 2010)

also bei meinem Core i7 920@940+ 4 Kerne Aktiv (nur reale)

maximal 2 Kerne bei 75 % einen bei 50% und einen bei etwa 25%

nutzt also nur rund 3 ganze Kerne zu 100%

Also reichen 4 Kerne CPU und als Grafikkarte am besten eine GTX 480 AMP!, sowie 6 GB RAM.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (28. Juli 2010)

ich bin jz auch einer von euch


----------



## Stevii (18. Mai 2012)

Wer von euch spielt eigetnlich aktuell den dayZ Mod?
Ist die beste Mod die mir je untergekommen ist, nur deswegen hab ich mir das Spiel gekauft.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Mai 2012)

spiele selten einen kompletten Mod nur mal andere Inseln oder Einheiten testen und mit Editor etwas rumspielen... z.b. AH-1 vs KingTiger aber habe in den letzten 6 Monaten zwar Mods geladen aber keinen einzige min gespielt... warte auf Arma 3 bzw. das mein Bruder mal mitspielen will in Arma1 oder 2 ...3

hatte in letzter Zeit einfach zu viele Spiele und zu wenig Zeit bzw. fast nur Star Trek Online Events und WoT gespielt


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Mai 2012)

Stevii schrieb:


> Wer von euch spielt eigetnlich aktuell den dayZ Mod?
> Ist die beste Mod die mir je untergekommen ist, nur deswegen hab ich mir das Spiel gekauft.


 
Ich und bestimmt auch einige andere hier spielen's auch. Man beachte den Steamgraph zu Arma 2 seit release von DayZ  SteamGraph
und es gibt ja auch noch eine non-steam version. Die Verkäufe von Arma 2 haben sich verfünffacht und Combined operations ist schon seit Tagen #1 auf der Steam Top-Seller Liste!


----------



## Hackman (19. Mai 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Ich und bestimmt auch einige andere hier spielen's auch. Man beachte den Steamgraph zu Arma 2 seit release von DayZ  SteamGraph
> und es gibt ja auch noch eine non-steam version. Die Verkäufe von Arma 2 haben sich verfünffacht und Combined operations ist schon seit Tagen #1 auf der Steam Top-Seller Liste!


 Man man man. Ich bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich's mir kaufe. Die Mod ist genial was ich so von Vidos gesehen hab. Wenn ich Geld auf meiner Kreditkarte hätte, wärs wahrscheinlich schon im Warenkorb bei Amazon.com, da ist es grad im Angebot...


----------



## arkim (23. Mai 2012)

Absolut geil, was man auf YT so sehen kann. Leider nur auf YT; das DayZ kann man aufgrund grätschender Server wohl kaum spielen. Nicht mal deutsche Server letzte Nacht um 4. Ich war so froh, dass ich frei habe, aber hatte keine Chance.


----------



## pcfr3ak (23. Mai 2012)

Also auf den EU servern klappt es bei mir meistens gut & schnell.


----------



## arkim (24. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir nicht.Irgendwo muss ich immer warten. Heute habe ich das insgesamt zweite Mal erst einen Connect ins Spiel geschafft, wurde aber gleich gekickt, da eine Datei veraltet war. Beim nächsten Versuch wieder nirgendwo reingekommen. Vielleicht ist mein DSL ja zu langsam. DL 1.1MB/Sek statt wie früher 1.6, UL entsprechend.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Mai 2012)

Als ob 1,1 mb/s zu langsam wäre. Ich krebs mit DSL light durch die Gegend und online zocken geht trotzdem.


----------



## pcfr3ak (24. Mai 2012)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Als ob 1,1 mb/s zu langsam wäre. Ich krebs mit DSL light durch die Gegend und online zocken geht trotzdem.


 signed


----------



## Stevii (25. Mai 2012)

Man muss auch bedenken dass alles noch in der Alphaphase ist


----------



## arkim (25. Mai 2012)

Bedenke ich ja. Ist aber so wie eine Alpha-Software, die im Karton verpackt ist und wo ich den Karton nur von außen anschauen kann. Ich habe gestern einmal geschafft, zu spielen bis ich gekillt wurde. Das wars dann. Danach habe ich keinen Connect ins Game mehr geschafft. Na ja, es kommen bessere Tage, spätestens wenn der Hype vorbei ist. In einem Jahr oder so


----------



## arkim (26. Mai 2012)

Habe meine Fritzbox angeschlossen und siehe da: es klappt nun oft. Geiles Spiel! Ich glaube, es ist die Flood detection an meinem Draytek-Router schuld gewesen, muss ich mal beobachten.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (5. Juni 2012)

xXPhilippXx schrieb:


> ich bin jz auch einer von euch


 
/sign 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Day Z so ?

Gibts nen eigenen Thread - konnte noch keinen finden...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2012)

noch nicht getestet warte ehe im moment nur auf Arma 3


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (6. Juni 2012)

Gibt es hier aktive DayZ Spieler, die lust haben ein 2 Mann Team zu joinen ?

TS Server steht...


----------



## wari (11. Juni 2012)

gogo leute, wer ist so nett und erstellt nen dayZ thread?

ich suche ebenfalls mitspieler für banden, clans etc


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Juni 2012)

/done

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ad-dayz-arma-ii-modifikation.html#post4297820


----------



## Neox (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage: Wenn man sich Arma 2 nochmal kaufen will, aber mit allen Addons und Co, gibt es da eine Lim. Edition oder so? 
Was ist Arma X?


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Juni 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne Frage: Wenn man sich Arma 2 nochmal kaufen will, aber mit allen Addons und Co, gibt es da eine Lim. Edition oder so?
> Was ist Arma X?


 
Arma X beinhaltet alle bisher erschienenen Arma spiele + addons + DLCs.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2012)

und auch Operation Flashpoint unter neuem Namen glaub ich


----------



## arkim (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur Bedienung von Arma II an sich, und zwar die *Armory*-Ecke, wo man alles testen kann. Ich habe alles freigeschaltet.

*Ich habe vor, mit dem schnellsten Hubschrauber durch Chernarus zu fliegen und mich gelegentlich mal umzuschauen. Am liebsten mit selbst ausgesuchter Waffe und wenns geht auch mal hier und da Passanten, an denen man Waffen üben kann *

- Nun kann ich unter "Armory" ja nur eine Waffe/Person/etc. aussuchen. Kann ich das gewünschte überhaupt erreichen?
- Welcher ist der wenigste/schnellste Hubschrauber?

Wenn DayZ mal off ist oder meine DSL line (leider Probleme mit Anbieter) kann ich die Gamingzeit für sowas nutzen...

Danke


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Juli 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zur Bedienung von Arma II an sich, und zwar die *Armory*-Ecke, wo man alles testen kann. Ich habe alles freigeschaltet.
> 
> ...


1. das geht alles im Editor 
2. ka Boeing V-22 auch wenn das glaube ich nicht unter Helicopter läuft


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Juli 2012)

ja im Editor kannst einiges machen z.B. Panzer als Ziel aufstellen und wenn du nur spaß willst denen einfach keine Munition oder Treibstoff geben

Flugzeuge & Helikopter | Downloads | Armed-Assault.de da gibts einige Helis und Flugzeuge bei einigen kannst auch verschiedene Waffen Version aussuchen

aber einige der Mods sind nicht kompatibel mit den letzten Testversion von Arma 2

beste Helis musst wohl einige testen z.B. AH-1,AH-64, KA-52, Tiger


----------



## Ich 15 (31. Juli 2012)

Der letzte Arma 2 DLC Army of the Czech Republic ist er schienen und kann im BIS Store gekauft werden. Es gibt außerdem wie schom bei BMF und PMC eine kostenlose Lite Version des DLCs.



> *Key Features*
> 
> *Czech Army*
> 
> ...


----------



## der Ronny (1. August 2012)

Die "Kostenlose" hab ich mir auch schon drauf gemacht... leider alles nur Lite...auch die Inseln. Die Soldaten und Waffen können mir gestohlen bleiben, aber die Inseln hätten schon in "HD" sein können


----------



## Ich 15 (1. August 2012)

Bei der Lite Version fehlen soweit ich weiß die Kampange und die ganzen Personen, Waffen, Fahrzeuge, Sounds lliegen halt nur in niedriger Qualität vor. Die Lite Version ist ja auch nur ~200 MB groß und die normale 1,15GB. Aber so bleibt das Spiel im MP wenigstens kompatibel.


----------



## pcfr3ak (1. August 2012)

der Ronny schrieb:


> Die "Kostenlose" hab ich mir auch schon drauf gemacht... leider alles nur Lite...auch die Inseln. Die Soldaten und Waffen können mir gestohlen bleiben, aber die Inseln hätten schon in "HD" sein können


 
Sei froh, dass du überhaupt was kriegst... bei anderen Publishern dürftest du jetzt n 15€+ DLC kaufen um das irgendwie Multiplayerkompatibel zu bekommen.


----------



## der Ronny (2. August 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar  (ich bin den Böhmen schon seit OFP verfallen   nicht erst seit DayZ )

Schön wär´s dennoch gewesen, zumal das (neue) Grün des Grases schon schön ausschaut.


----------



## DarkMo (6. August 2012)

wollt jetz ma aus langeweile das original arma2 zoggen und flieg bei der ersten mission aufn desktop zurück oO kennt das einer von euch? also man fliegt im heli an land, wird nördlich von pusta oder so abgesetzt und wenn ich 3meter lauf - crash :/ beim 2. mal stand was da von wegen device reset failed oder so


----------



## iltispiltis (17. September 2012)

Jemand schon den neuen DLC probiert?


----------



## Ich 15 (17. September 2012)

Nein noch nicht bzw. nur die Lite Version im BIS Forum ist man ja nicht so begeistert von der Qualität des DLCs. Dennoch spätestens wenn der erste Patch erschienen ist und es auf Steam im reduziert wurde wird es gekauft.


----------



## Volcom (20. September 2012)

Ich habs per Steam gekauft, nur sehe ich weder in der Liste nen Icon zum CZ-Dlc noch irgendwelche neuen Inhalte in Arma2 usw.
Geht ja schonmal gut los.


----------



## Ich 15 (20. September 2012)

Volcom schrieb:


> Ich habs per Steam gekauft, nur sehe ich weder in der Liste nen Icon zum CZ-Dlc noch irgendwelche neuen Inhalte in Arma2 usw.
> Geht ja schonmal gut los.


 Da ich es nicht selbst gekauft hab kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen aber du hast arma 2 *CO* gestartet? denn das wird für den DLC benötigt.


----------



## Volcom (20. September 2012)

Ich hab alles von Arma, und hab alles probiert. aber nichts funzt. ich hoffe einfach aufn update.


----------



## arkim (23. September 2012)

Habe mir nun mal ACR via Steam gekauft, hoffe es zerschießt mir nichts.


----------



## Volcom (17. Oktober 2012)

Will grad Arma per Steam starten, jetzt kommt irgendwas mit "Spielinhalte konvertieren"... Gibtsn neuen Patch oder so? Oder is das ACR was sich nachm Monat endlich mal meldet? ich bin gespannt :>

edit: ok, hat sich doch nichts geändert... naja vieleicht komm ich dochnochmal irgendwann in den genuss ACR zu probieren ... :/

edit: Was hat das mit der Arma Beta auf sich, die seit neustem in der Steamliste steht?


----------



## Robonator (17. März 2013)

Ich grabe mal dieses uralte verstaube Ding wieder aus und frag mal in die Runde wer denn nicht Lust hätte n bissel Arma 2 + ACE /ACRE Mod zu zocken


----------



## Agallah (24. Mai 2014)

*Suche ArmA 2 Missionen: COOP für 2-4 Spieler*

Ich versuch gerade paar alte Freunde mal wieder zu einer Runde Arma2 zu aktivieren. Vielleicht schaffen sie dann endlich den Sprung zu ArmA3

Kennt jemand gute User-Missionen die man Coop mit 2-4 Personen gut spielen kann. Möglichst ohne großes AI-Team sondern ähnlich wie die Chernarus-Kampagne im kleineren Umfang. Bin für alle Tips dankbar da das Angebot für ArmA2 einfach so rießig ist. Also alte Hasen bitte haut in die Tasten


----------

